# NF General Request Thread V6



## Bontakun (Oct 26, 2013)

Here you can post all general * 'Does anyone have Avas/Signatures of Character/Series xyz?'* type of requests. 


*The Rules* (for now)​
1. Post your request not more than* twice* and please don't get impatient if it will be ignored. 
2. Everyone can do requests. You can say "I'm gonna make this or that" but that doesn't exclude other people from doing them as well. 
3. The person who requested can choose first and take as many items as they wants. Leftovers are free for grabs for everyone else.
4. Don't spam.

Most importantly: This is not a Request Shop so there's no guarantee that your request is gonna be made by someone. 

Have fun. :3



Link to old thread​


----------



## Marcο (Oct 26, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> , pls.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 27, 2013)

Can I have a Murasakibara Atsushi gif avatar from kuroko no basket season 2?

Thin black border and also a 150x200 if possible. 

Thank you


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 27, 2013)

Grimmjow said:


> Can I have a Murasakibara Atsushi gif avatar from kuroko no basket season 2?
> 
> Thin black border and also a 150x200 if possible.
> 
> Thank you



Not the best quality because of the original sizes though. And no clue what season ^^


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 27, 2013)

TittyNipple said:
			
		

> Grimmjow sets please? Preferably not half-naked yaoish and more badass looking please


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 27, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


>



Thank youuu!


----------



## Krippy (Oct 27, 2013)

somebody 'shop some Gar glasses onto this avy 

oh and give it a dotted border pls


----------



## JoJo (Oct 27, 2013)

Krippy said:


> somebody 'shop some Gar glasses onto this avy
> 
> oh and give it a dotted border pls



did one with lower opacity and another with a higher:



Had to cut some of glasses off since his head was really high up and shifted right. If I didn't then the glasses would look small and that's not how kamina wears them. 

I can redo them if you want though.


----------



## Krippy (Oct 27, 2013)

I like the one with the lower opacity

shit, can you give me one with a thin black border? I forgot to ask :33


----------



## sworder (Oct 27, 2013)

this was my attempt, altho I don't think Kamina glasses look too good on Joker


----------



## Krippy (Oct 27, 2013)

sworder said:


> this was my attempt, altho I don't think Kamina glasses look too good on Joker



yeah it looked better in my head tbh 

but reps for the trouble


----------



## Impact (Oct 27, 2013)

Resize both to senior size with dotted borders?


----------



## Magician (Oct 27, 2013)

150x150 plox.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 27, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> 150x150 plox.



​


----------



## Chad (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

Their not working


----------



## Katou (Oct 28, 2013)

Please make this 

Thin black border and also 125x125


----------



## Stripes (Oct 28, 2013)

Mesopotani said:


> Please make this
> 
> Thin black border and also 125x125



Enhanced it slightly.


----------



## Katou (Oct 28, 2013)

T-T didn't work. . make it 100 or less Kb perhaps

Edit : oh wait. .i made it less than 100kb using Photo scape 
(Deleted 4-5 Pics to get to 90kb) 

Thanks you


----------



## Stripes (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry, I forget non-senior has a 200kb difference.


----------



## Chad (Oct 28, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Their not working



What do you mean


----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

The file sizes are to big.


----------



## Chad (Oct 28, 2013)

Work now?


----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

Yep, thanks


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 28, 2013)

could someone speed up my sig a bit and try to make it match my avatar's

thanks in advance


----------



## sworder (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Kanki (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone know of any Kingdom sets?


----------



## Kanki (Oct 29, 2013)

Possible to change this to 150x150? 


Thanks.

edit:

Also, is it possible to cut these two pictures and make them stand side by side, so I can use them as a sig?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 29, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Possible to change this to 150x150?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Kinda blurry because the image was so small
​btw there's some Kingdom avys in the previous request thread on like the last few pages.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 29, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Kinda blurry because the image was so small
> ​btw there's some Kingdom avys in the previous request thread on like the last few pages.



Ah thanks. I found this one you posted in the old thread 

Shame there's not that many coloured Kingdom pictures around.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2013)

Ava size: 

:33 Keep the quality please.


----------



## sworder (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2013)

sworder said:


>



*crying tears*

Thank youuuuuu


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 29, 2013)

dean winchester? 150x200  or senior


----------



## Vash (Oct 29, 2013)

Sol Badguy (Guilty Gear) avas pls


----------



## Annabella (Oct 29, 2013)

can someone please help me make a senior sig from this fanart:



will rep ofc, thank you :33


----------



## Evolution (Oct 29, 2013)

A pretty big request here:
Can someone make me an avatar, senior size from this image? With thin black borders (simple line) and some effects that make it stand out a bit?

And could something similar be done to my sig to make it more flashy and colorful?


----------



## Balchenor (Oct 29, 2013)

black anime characters that are male, please


----------



## Marcο (Oct 29, 2013)

Annabella said:


> can someone please help me make a senior sig from this fanart:
> 
> 
> 
> will rep ofc, thank you :33



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Annabella (Oct 29, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I love them! +reps and thank you so much, Shanks


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2013)

Senior size please, same quality



Cut down to 480x194, please


----------



## Marcο (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2013)

Urgent need of new set already 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilEB4KTTOIo[/youtube]

150x150, 0:25-0:30

sig as big as possible while being good quality 0:06-0:16


----------



## Bonly (Oct 29, 2013)

Can someone put a black border around my Avy+Sig as well as put a blue border around both please?


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 30, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Can someone put a black border around my Avy+Sig as well as put a blue border around both please?


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 30, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> dean winchester? 150x200  or senior







Balchenor said:


> Jyu-oh-sei Avatars, please. Any male character is fine, but I prefer Thor.


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 30, 2013)

Jak said:


> Sol Badguy (Guilty Gear) avas pls


----------



## TheHyuugaHeiress (Oct 30, 2013)

Could someone find me a really nice avatar of Hinata preferably post time skip, something fan art and artistic? Thanks a lot. I'm a noob as you can see


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 30, 2013)

any set/sig of the black widow pls if you don't have then i want set/sigs of sasuke (shippuden era) pls?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 30, 2013)

Can i get this as a 150x150 av with dotted border? Thanks in advance


----------



## Araragi (Oct 30, 2013)

Can I get these transparent please?

[sp]

[/sp]


----------



## Bonly (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you my good sir =]


----------



## Psychic (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi! I'm going to be hosting the 75th Annual Hunger Games in November, and I need an Effie Trinket Avatar and Signature. So far, these are the only nice ones I can find. I would like the avatar to be 150X150 pixels and for her to be facing the right. Thanks in advance.  Please use whatever effects you have to make it look super awesome, or if you find a better picture, go for it.


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 31, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Can i get this as a 150x150 av with dotted border? Thanks in advance



Like this or with a margin?


----------



## G (Oct 31, 2013)

Avy 1:08-1:09 (the part with the facial expression)


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2013)

Vengeance said:


> Like this or with a margin?



Thanks Vengeance, i appreciate that!


----------



## Evolution (Oct 31, 2013)

EVO said:


> A pretty big request here:
> Can someone make me an avatar, senior size from this image? With thin black borders (simple line) and some effects that make it stand out a bit?
> 
> And could something similar be done to my sig to make it more flashy and colorful?


Re-requesting this.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 1, 2013)

EVO said:


> Re-requesting this.







Maybe?


----------



## sworder (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Katou (Nov 1, 2013)

Desperately need a Kagura Mikazuchi Set . . AVA has to be gif 125x125 100.kb or less 

and a sexy sig


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 1, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> any set/sig of the black widow pls if you don't have then i want set/sigs of sasuke (shippuden era) pls?



re requesting. lol


----------



## Schnarf (Nov 1, 2013)

Resize this: 

also make a 150x200 avy out of it

thanks


----------



## Evolution (Nov 1, 2013)

Vengeance said:


> Maybe?





sworder said:


>


Thank you both of you.


----------



## Xeros (Nov 1, 2013)

Anyone got Kakashi stock? Thanks


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Urgent need of new set already
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilEB4KTTOIo[/youtube]
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 2, 2013)

Xeros said:


> Anyone got Kakashi stock? Thanks












Do you like?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 2, 2013)

any sasuke sets then ? Shippuden era only. pls.


----------



## G (Nov 2, 2013)

G said:


> Avy 1:08-1:09 (the part with the facial expression)



I'll post this again for the new page


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 2, 2013)

Does anyone have some smexy Kabuto sets? Any Kabuto is fine.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 2, 2013)

TheHyuugaHeiress said:


> Could someone find me a really nice avatar of Hinata preferably post time skip, something fan art and artistic? Thanks a lot. I'm a noob as you can see


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2013)

senior size


----------



## Marcο (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Hitomi (Nov 2, 2013)

Mesopotani said:


> Desperately need a Kagura Mikazuchi Set . . AVA has to be gif 125x125 100.kb or less
> 
> and a sexy sig


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks. Gotta spread.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 2, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> any set/sig of the black widow pls if you don't have then i want set/sigs of sasuke (shippuden era) pls?










Tsunami said:


> Does anyone have some smexy Kabuto sets? Any Kabuto is fine.








credit if you take ;3


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 2, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> credit if you take ;3




Hubba hubba 

Thank you


----------



## Stripes (Nov 3, 2013)

Psychic said:


> Hi! I'm going to be hosting the 75th Annual Hunger Games in November, and I need an Effie Trinket Avatar and Signature. So far, these are the only nice ones I can find. I would like the avatar to be 150X150 pixels and for her to be facing the right. Thanks in advance.  Please use whatever effects you have to make it look super awesome, or if you find a better picture, go for it.



Hope this is good enough, haven't done a full sig in ages.
(If you need something added or whatever let me know.)


​


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2013)

senior size, pls


480x200, pls


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks.       24'd.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 3, 2013)

Some 170X170 or 150X150 Inuyasha pictures for my profile would be great.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 3, 2013)

Stripes said:


> Hope this is good enough, haven't done a full sig in ages.
> (If you need something added or whatever let me know.)
> 
> 
> ​



It's awesome. I can't wait to wear it when I host the Hunger Games.


----------



## Vice (Nov 3, 2013)

Can anyone add some kind of a border to my current avatar? Thanks.


----------



## Marcο (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Vice (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 4, 2013)

G said:


> Avy 1:08-1:09 (the part with the facial expression)






a little slower








Stunna said:


> Urgent need of new set already
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilEB4KTTOIo[/youtube]
> 
> ...


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 4, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Some 170X170 or 150X150 Inuyasha pictures for my profile would be great.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 4, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


>



These are awesome, thanks


----------



## NW (Nov 4, 2013)

Senior ava. Try to not get the words, but get the guy's face. A little of them is okay, though.


----------



## Xeros (Nov 4, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior ava. Try to not get the words, but get the guy's face. A little of them is okay, though.



Haha, I love that gif.  

I made different versions 150x150. choose whichever one you want.


*Spoiler*: _Gon Get Dis_ 





*Reversed Animation*


----------



## NW (Nov 4, 2013)

Repped.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 5, 2013)

Can someone get rid of the background in this and make it a bit smaller in height width x 450. And also do something with the color in it to make it stand out.


A matching avy surrounding the face and shoulders would be awesome as well. No border plz.

will rep twice.


----------



## Chad (Nov 5, 2013)

I was kinda drunk when I rendered this so forgive my intrusions.







> make it a bit smaller in height width x 450



Also I didn't really get this sentence...


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry about that.
Could you make the sig a bit bigger,but not too big to where it goes over sig limits.
Other than that everything looks flawless. Thanks,bro.


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks like I was late.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll rep you both.
Thanks for the effort. Love the coloring btw<3


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 5, 2013)

Revy said:


> I'll rep you both.
> Thanks for the effort. Love the coloring btw<3



Thanks a lot. Give me a min, I noticed that I left out a small white line under his foot. I'll delete it in a sec.

Edit:done.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 5, 2013)

Sure.

There's also a piece of hair missing on top.Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 5, 2013)

Revy said:


> Sure.
> 
> There's also a piece of hair missing on top.Just thought I'd point that out.



Thanks for pointing it out. I'll fix that too.

Edit:fixed.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you. Will give you your first rep in a bit.pek


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 5, 2013)

Revy said:


> Thank you. Will give you your first rep in a bit.pek



Thanks. It was nice working with you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 5, 2013)

Lookin for a senior Aozaki Touko set from Kara no Kyoukai. All of my  's for this.


----------



## ℛei (Nov 5, 2013)

hello can someone make a senior  ava mixing those two gifs?




many thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 5, 2013)

here you go ℛei;


----------



## ℛei (Nov 5, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> here you go ℛei;





Vengeance said:


> Had to do some cuts to reduce the size



thank you both


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Nov 6, 2013)

Senior GIF avy and GIF signature of  with rounded borders please. :33


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2013)

A signature of this or similar to this.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 6, 2013)

this is pretty close to the coloring of your avy;




I made a matching avy with it if you want to use it instead of the one you're using;








The Dreaded Alias said:


> Senior GIF avy and GIF signature of  with rounded borders please. :33


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Nov 6, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> [sp]
> 
> [/sp]



Thank you very much, but do you think you could make it a little more rounded. Sort of like .


----------



## Bonly (Nov 6, 2013)

Could someone put a red border around my sig please?


----------



## Marcο (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Bonly (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you my good sir


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 6, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Thank you very much, but do you think you could make it a little more rounded. Sort of like .


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Nov 6, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


>



Yeah, that's it! 

I already repped you by the way. 

Thank you. 

Edit: Eh, I think its a tiny bit over the file size limit for signatures. I don't wanna get sig banned. Do you think the mods will get on my case about it.


----------



## Xeros (Nov 6, 2013)

This might be a bit challenging if you find it disturbing, but for those who can endure it.

Please make this 150x150. will rep. No words needed to fit.

this is a hidden suprise gift for a friend, not me btw 
*naked* I warning you already

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Katou (Nov 7, 2013)

I tried so hard re-sizing a cropping using CS3 . .but i just don't get it  

Please make this 125x125 100kb or less 

Will Rep after


----------



## Vash (Nov 7, 2013)

Xeros said:


> This might be a bit challenging if you find it disturbing, but for those who can endure it.
> 
> Please make this 150x150. will rep. No words needed to fit.
> 
> ...





Just cropping? This could have been done in Paint lol 



Mesopotani said:


> I tried so hard re-sizing a cropping using CS3 . .but i just don't get it
> 
> Please make this 125x125 100kb or less
> 
> Will Rep after





I don't want rep from either of you.


----------



## Katou (Nov 7, 2013)

Jak said:


> I don't want rep from either of you.



If you say so  

and thanks :33


----------



## G (Nov 7, 2013)

avy 1:41 (lil wayne)
no borders pls


----------



## Kanki (Nov 7, 2013)

Possible to re-size this so it's the right size for a sig, and also make the background transparent? Thanks


----------



## Xeros (Nov 7, 2013)

Jak said:


> Just cropping? This could have been done in Paint lol



thanks mate, i will get my friend to rep you


----------



## Iruel (Nov 7, 2013)

Can someone make a sig of several overlayed panels of Quilge, Bambietta, OMQ and Candice's Vollstandigs and the one of the Vollstandigss beign activated from Yhwachs perspective with the quote; _"To the eyes of a treacherous Shinigami...our appearance of holy executioners.. should look absolutely horrifying and eerie!!!"_


----------



## JoJo (Nov 7, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Possible to re-size this so it's the right size for a sig, and also make the background transparent? Thanks


----------



## Kanki (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Panther (Nov 8, 2013)

Someone that can make me a transparent sig from this ?


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok.

Could someone resize this gif to 125x125?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 8, 2013)

senior avatar pls.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 9, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Ok.
> 
> Could someone resize this gif to 125x125?








TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior avatar pls.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 9, 2013)

Panther said:


> Someone that can make me a transparent sig from this ?






That's ok?


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 9, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## Panther (Nov 9, 2013)

Vengeance said:


> That's ok?


 Looks good. Thanks !


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 9, 2013)

Atsushi Murasakibara avatars plz. Manga panels are fine too. Very thin black border. Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 9, 2013)

thanks boo.


----------



## Schnarf (Nov 9, 2013)

resize this to 150x150


----------



## Imagine (Nov 9, 2013)

Schnarf said:


> resize this to 150x150


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 10, 2013)

Grimmjow said:


> Atsushi Murasakibara avatars plz. Manga panels are fine too. Very thin black border. Thank you.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 10, 2013)

Transparency and set please! And scale down the sig just a little if possible. I has reps to give. :33


----------



## sworder (Nov 10, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Transparency and set please! And scale down the sig just a little if possible. I has reps to give. :33




*Spoiler*: __ 









I left some white spots on whatever she's holding because I thought it looked better. If you want them gone or any other changes, let me know


----------



## Maerala (Nov 10, 2013)

sworder said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, it looks amazing! I love the added background on the avy. :33


----------



## sworder (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh damn I forgot to resize the avatars to 150x150. Here are the correct versions in case you want them :33


----------



## Maerala (Nov 10, 2013)

I thought they looked a little bigger than usual but they fit just fine. Thank you!


----------



## ℛei (Nov 10, 2013)

kill la kill gif avis pretty please :33


----------



## sworder (Nov 10, 2013)

ℛei said:


> kill la kill gif avis pretty please :33


----------



## Remyx (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm sure someone must have something Xiaolin Chronicles related. Like a really neat Jack Spicer or Raimundo set?


----------



## Magician (Nov 11, 2013)

\

150x150 plox?


----------



## Katou (Nov 11, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> \
> 
> 150x150 plox?



Like this ?


----------



## ℛei (Nov 11, 2013)

sworder said:


>



thank you


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 11, 2013)

A set with this, make avatar a gif with all characters if possible :33


----------



## sworder (Nov 11, 2013)

do you want anything done to the picture? it's heavily edited as it is

if you want any changes to the ava let me know


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 11, 2013)

icon request 
resize to 30x30 and do another with  coulor


will rep++


----------



## Rosi (Nov 12, 2013)

Black border for my ava please.


----------



## Katou (Nov 12, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Black border for my ava please.



Like this?


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 12, 2013)

Can anyone get rid of the white background . Will rep three times.


----------



## Katou (Nov 12, 2013)

Revy said:


> Can anyone get rid of the white background . Will rep three times.



This should do it


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 12, 2013)

Um,I can still see the white background.
although I do like that you sped it up.:33


----------



## Katou (Nov 12, 2013)

Hmm . . what i did is separate the 4 pic that made it a Gif. . and made those 4 Transparent then made them into a Gif again . .

Guess it didn't work  

I need more Training  

sorry for the Disappointment . . did my best


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 12, 2013)

thank you for at least trying. will rep for the effort.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 12, 2013)

Revy said:


> Can anyone get rid of the white background . Will rep three times.





Edit: Just saw I forgot a small part, now it should be done ^^


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 12, 2013)

Its perf. Thank you so much<3
incoming first rep.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 12, 2013)

sworder said:


> do you want anything done to the picture? it's heavily edited as it is
> 
> if you want any changes to the ava let me know



Bless, I have to spread some first.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 12, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Like this?



Thanks! :33


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2013)

edit: avy w/ thin white border, cropped and re-sized please


----------



## Balchenor (Nov 12, 2013)

0:42-0:44
when the black guy nods his head.

one with him nodding on a continuous loop and another of him being surprised and then nodding

this is an avatar request

I will rep u.


----------



## Marcο (Nov 12, 2013)

starr said:


> edit: avy w/ thin white border, cropped and re-sized please


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2013)

perfect, thank you


----------



## Suzy (Nov 13, 2013)

Nami Swan Avatars? :33


----------



## Katou (Nov 13, 2013)

Suzy said:


> Nami Swan Avatars? :33



*Choose :* 

​


----------



## Suzy (Nov 13, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> *Choose :*
> 
> ​



They look great, Thanks but could you Resize them to 125 / 125 pixels? :33


----------



## Katou (Nov 13, 2013)

Suzy said:


> They look great, Thanks but could you Resize them to 125 / 125 pixels? :33



Resize which one?  

and aren't you a Senior member? 

you should be okay with 150x150


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 14, 2013)

Can someone pls make a set for this?



Avy: slow trans of focus from girl's face up to boy's face, Ideal (largest possible) size, white-dotted border (w/ yellow and light purple margin if possible)

Sig: A little smaller than the original size, white dotted-border (w/ yellow and light purple margin if possible) 

Thanks in advance :33
Will credit and rep


----------



## Jagger (Nov 14, 2013)

150x150 dotted avatar of  focusing on Vader's face.

Senior sized dotted sig of 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chad (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Blαck (Nov 14, 2013)

Jagger said:


> 150x150 dotted avatar of  focusing on Vader's face.
> 
> Senior sized dotted sig of
> 
> Thanks in advance.



​


----------



## Jagger (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot and repped both of you. Though, I will use Astral's avatar and Blacknite's sig, if you guys don't mind. :33


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 15, 2013)

senior size avatar pls.


----------



## Chad (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Lyanna (Nov 15, 2013)

125x125 thick black-border avatar, pls. 



And a transparency job for this:



Thanks in advance:33
Will rep


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 15, 2013)

Agassi said:


> 125x125 thick black-border avatar, pls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 15, 2013)

Vengeance said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks :33

Already repped


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 15, 2013)

thank you boo.


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 16, 2013)

Can someone pls put white-dotted borders in this set?


*Spoiler*: __ 








Will rep. Thanks in advance :33


----------



## Imagine (Nov 16, 2013)

Agassi said:


> Can someone pls put white-dotted borders in this set?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 16, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thanks 

Already repped :33


----------



## Kanki (Nov 16, 2013)

Is it possible for someone to make my sig slightly smaller? It looks a little big compared to most others. Thanks


----------



## Kanki (Nov 16, 2013)

Vengeance said:


> [
> That's ok mate?



Would it be possible to reduce it by the same amount again? Sorry I should have made it clearer from the start. 

But thanks!


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 16, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> Would it be possible to reduce it by the same amount again? Sorry I should have made it clearer from the start.
> 
> But thanks!



Here you go


----------



## Kanki (Nov 16, 2013)

Vengeance said:


> Here you go
> 
> ]



Perfect. Cheers mate


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2013)

cropped and resized, w/ white border


----------



## Marcο (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Aeiou (Nov 16, 2013)

Can someone _just_ remove the borders from these, please:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sworder (Nov 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>


ty


----------



## Impact (Nov 16, 2013)

Can someone resize this to normal sig size?


----------



## sworder (Nov 16, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can someone resize this to normal sig size?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 17, 2013)

sworder said:


> *Spoiler*: __



You are amazingly awesome.  reppednloved


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 17, 2013)

Senior sized Deadpool avatars please.


----------



## Impact (Nov 17, 2013)

sworder said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks


----------



## Katou (Nov 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Senior sized Deadpool avatars please.



​


----------



## G (Nov 17, 2013)

Avys of mister fantastic


----------



## Imagine (Nov 17, 2013)

G said:


> Avys of mister fantastic


----------



## ℛei (Nov 17, 2013)

Satsuki (kill la kill)  gif avas please


----------



## Rob (Nov 17, 2013)

Not sure If this is what this thread is for... but can someone resize this for me? 

Just small enough to be allowed to use as a sig.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 17, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Not sure If this is what this thread is for... but can someone resize this for me?
> 
> Just small enough to be allowed to use as a sig.



Yep this is the right thread mate, here you go



This size or smaller?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 17, 2013)

ℛei said:


> Satsuki (kill la kill)  gif avas please


----------



## Vermin (Nov 17, 2013)

set please with borders

ava 
sig


----------



## Blαck (Nov 17, 2013)

zyken said:


> set please with borders
> 
> ava
> sig



These work? 
​


----------



## Vermin (Nov 17, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Iruel (Nov 18, 2013)

can i have this image with a transparent background?


aswell as my current avatar with a transparent Background? :3


----------



## ℛei (Nov 18, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



thank you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2013)

^ reduce file size so that it fits for a senior avy .. keeping as much image quality as possible


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Can anyone make a set out of this please? Will rep twice and cred


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 18, 2013)

Can someone resize me this to avys 125x125 and put dotted border to it plss? 
[] 
[] 
[]


----------



## sworder (Nov 18, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ reduce file size so that it fits for a senior avy .. keeping as much image quality as possible





First one has slightly lower quality but lasts longer. The only way I can include the entire thing is by removing more frames, but then it just looks weird since too many frames are missing. For example:



I can slow down the first 2 a little as well, but the choppiness would be more noticeable. If you want any changes or to skip the beginning and include the end instead, let me know


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2013)

that's fine sworder, thanks 


repped


----------



## Stunna (Nov 18, 2013)

Can I get a good quality avatar 150x150 of Steamboat Willie Mickey whistling?


----------



## sworder (Nov 18, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Can anyone make a set out of this please? Will rep twice and cred



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Nov 18, 2013)

Request #1
Can anyone get me any good Red Hood/ Jason Todd avatars?

Request#2
Make this signature sized and pretty: 
 and if someone can add the words "You were beautiful..." at the bottom? if that's too much just a resize is cool, will multi-rep.


----------



## Impact (Nov 18, 2013)

Resize to a small sig with dotted borders?


----------



## sworder (Nov 18, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> Can someone resize me this to avys 125x125 and put dotted border to it plss?
> []
> []
> []



higher quality and they would be even shorter, sorry. hard to make gifs so small





♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Resize to a small sig with dotted borders?


----------



## Impact (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks sworder, I gotta spread mate.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you sworder. No cred like before, right?


----------



## sworder (Nov 18, 2013)

yeah, none needed


----------



## Stunna (Nov 18, 2013)

150x150 same quality, pls


----------



## Blαck (Nov 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 same quality, pls



​


----------



## Stunna (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks, bro.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Nov 19, 2013)

Resize  to have the same width as a YMP3 bar, and give it a lined border with margin please. 

Trans 400 x 400 sig of  please. 

Senior avatar of  with lined border and margin please. 

Thank you in advance. :33


----------



## Kanki (Nov 19, 2013)

Possible for someone to turn the top panel into a sig?



Thanks!


----------



## Scizor (Nov 19, 2013)

*Signature transparancy request:* A transparancy of  please.

I'd like a non-resized version and a version resized to whatever dimensions are around 400 height or so.

I will rep no matter what and I will also cred if the creator wants that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marcο (Nov 19, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> Possible for someone to turn the top panel into a sig?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Katou (Nov 20, 2013)

is it possible to make my Current Avatar a Gif 
with similar effects as this one 



Except without the Water mark


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 20, 2013)

some Doflamingo avatars please


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> *Signature transparancy request:* A transparancy of  please.
> 
> I'd like a non-resized version and a version resized to whatever dimensions are around 400 height or so.
> 
> ...



Tried to do it:


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Nov 20, 2013)

Vengeance said:


> Tried to do it:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you for your effort (I also repped you for it), but the outlining is a bit too rough imo.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Nov 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Resize  to have the same width as a YMP3 bar, and give it a lined border with margin please.
> 
> Trans 400 x 400 sig of  please.
> 
> ...


Re-requesting.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Re-requesting.



Here, won't do the trans since I need to get better there it seems. Sorry







Scizor said:


> Thank you for your effort (I also repped you for it), but the outlining is a bit too rough imo.



Ah, sorry for that. Need to improve there then


----------



## sworder (Nov 20, 2013)

those trans can only be done smoothly if someone has a tablet and an hour to spare. it's too hard to do it with a mouse


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Nov 20, 2013)

Josuke Higashikata said:


> Request #1
> Can anyone get me any good Red Hood/ Jason Todd avatars?
> 
> Request#2
> ...



re-requesting


----------



## Scizor (Nov 20, 2013)

Vengeance said:


> Ah, sorry for that. Need to improve there then



It could also be the image, as sworder pointed out, but just see it as practice then man. I'm grateful regardless 



sworder said:


> those trans can only be done smoothly if someone has a tablet and an hour to spare. it's too hard to do it with a mouse



I assumed people had either different ways of accurately tracing around images (as I'm able to do less complex images myself using that method) or that they're just really skilled at it, as several members on this forum do it really well and relatively quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 20, 2013)

same quality. resize this to the senior sig size pls. xoxo


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2013)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Imagine (Nov 20, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> same quality. resize this to the senior sig size pls. xoxo


----------



## Scizor (Nov 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 21, 2013)

Josuke Higashikata said:


> re-requesting





Lmk if you want borders or other changes


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry to bug but senior size is 550x500 and the size of this image is 350x525 so it's bigger than what it's allowed

Edit: You can use this one


----------



## Evolution (Nov 21, 2013)

Does anyone have a Gilgamesh set from Fate/Zero with Gate of Babylon active? If it's animated, even better.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 21, 2013)

Avatars of Anak Zahard?

I just started reading _Tower of God_ and I love her


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2013)

make this a bit smaller and crop out the logo plz


----------



## sworder (Nov 21, 2013)

starr said:


> make this a bit smaller and crop out the logo plz



made it under the 1MB limit, assuming it's for NF use. if not then I could make it slightly bigger


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2013)

it's great, thank you!


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2013)

ane said:


> Avatars of Anak Zahard?
> 
> I just started reading _Tower of God_ and I love her



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Iruel (Nov 21, 2013)

Iruel said:


> can i have this image with a transparent background?
> 
> 
> aswell as my current avatar with a transparent Background? :3



rerequest


----------



## Vash (Nov 21, 2013)

Wonderful 101 ava's?


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 21, 2013)

keira knightley avas


----------



## Cord (Nov 21, 2013)

In need of cat avatars. Not pure cats though, there has to be an anime girl (not a real person) with it. Preferably having a style like these:



150x200 with either dotted or thin black border. THANKS.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 21, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



Thanks a lot, Scizor


----------



## Kanga (Nov 21, 2013)

Iruel said:


> rerequest



pic:


avie:


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 22, 2013)

This is probably a huge request, but anyone who will do it for me will forever be in my debt. <3

Can someone make a gif set for me using the first ten seconds of this  

Sig size: 400x150
Avatar size: 150x150

I understand it might be asking a lot, but a million thanks to whoever is to take up this request. <3


----------



## G (Nov 22, 2013)

150x150gif avy of mr fantastic turning into a teapot (zoom in pls)


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2013)

same quality, senior size pls


----------



## Stannis (Nov 22, 2013)

Stunna said:


> same quality, senior size pls


----------



## Ghost (Nov 22, 2013)

150 x 150 avatar from . no border. thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 22, 2013)

+ rep. thank you.


----------



## ℛei (Nov 22, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> In need of cat avatars. Not pure cats though, there has to be an anime girl (not a real person) with it. Preferably having a style like these:
> 
> 
> 
> 150x200 with either dotted or thin black border. THANKS.



ok i was bored and decided to give it a try

sorry theyre crappy and also I hate borders and I suck at borders

;
;


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2013)

same quality, senior size


----------



## Ninian (Nov 22, 2013)

May I have this re-sized to 150 x150? []​


----------



## ℛei (Nov 22, 2013)

Trinity said:


> keira knightley avas



not sure if those are good enough

anyway here you go

;
;


----------



## sworder (Nov 22, 2013)

Stunna said:


> same quality, senior size


----------



## Stannis (Nov 22, 2013)

saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 avatar from . no border. thanks!


----------



## santanico (Nov 22, 2013)

'Bee and Puppycat' avatars please


----------



## Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

Someone think they can slow down my sig a bit?


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

Perfect bro thanks


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 22, 2013)

starr said:


> 'Bee and Puppycat' avatars please



No clue if this is what you are looking for ^^


----------



## Scizor (Nov 22, 2013)

starr said:


> 'Bee and Puppycat' avatars please



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## G (Nov 22, 2013)

G said:


> 150x150gif avy of mr fantastic turning into a teapot (zoom in pls)



**


----------



## santanico (Nov 22, 2013)

Vengeance said:


> No clue if this is what you are looking for ^^





Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



thanks you guys


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 22, 2013)

Rapidus Procella said:


> This is probably a huge request, but anyone who will do it for me will forever be in my debt. <3
> 
> Can someone make a gif set for me using the first ten seconds of this
> 
> ...


  Reposting just so it's not forgotten.


----------



## Iruel (Nov 22, 2013)

So this is gonna be quite a hefty request so huuuuuuuge thanks to whoever takes this request. :3


*Spoiler*: __ 



...If anyone could remove the backgrounds, watermarks, etc and speech bubbles and just leave it as Yukio with a transparent background for these images.. that would be great. :3 Rep involved. Oh and the monster too for that image.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2013)

^ it's already 150x150, please make it senior *filesize*, while keeping quality


ty


----------



## Blαck (Nov 23, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ it's already 150x150, please make it senior *filesize*, while keeping quality
> 
> 
> ty



This was low as I could reduce the file, this work? 
​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2013)

^ that one is 488 KB, while senior is ~340-341 KB I believe


----------



## Blαck (Nov 23, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ that one is 488 KB, while senior is ~340-341 KB I believe



Could swear it got increase to 500kb recently


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2013)

really ?


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 23, 2013)

The file size is still 341.8 KB afaik.
Made a cut version:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2013)

that'll have to do


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 23, 2013)

Rapidus Procella said:
			
		

> This is probably a huge request, but anyone who will do it for me will forever be in my debt. <3
> 
> Can someone make a gif set for me using the first ten seconds of this
> 
> ...



Yeah, so again. xD


----------



## sworder (Nov 23, 2013)

Rapidus Procella said:


> Yeah, so again. xD



Avatars are only like 2 seconds max at most unless you destroy the quality. A sig that big will never fit under the limit either.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 23, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Could swear it got increase to 500kb recently





Fluttershy said:


> really ?



Only 150x200 avatars' max. filesize has been increased to 500 Kb.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 23, 2013)

ℛei said:


> not sure if those are good enough
> 
> anyway here you go
> 
> ...


u shutup 

they're lovely


----------



## Stannis (Nov 23, 2013)

can someone get me this to >341KB with all frames on and highest quality possible 



will rep thrice

E: if you can remove some frames without making it look weird go for it.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 23, 2013)

Boshi said:


> can someone get me this to >341KB with all frames on and highest quality possible
> 
> 
> 
> will rep thrice



Gave it a shot, that work?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 23, 2013)

Requesting a 150 x 200 version of my avatar. I'll rep twice for it, since the gif stock for it will probably be hard to find.


----------



## sworder (Nov 23, 2013)

not too hard. any changes let me know


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 23, 2013)

sworder said:


> not too hard. any changes let me know



Could you make it so it's almost identical to mine, in terms of colour and crop angle? But just make the avatar itself longer?


----------



## sworder (Nov 23, 2013)

before I try changing colors, this is the original gif I used


there are others, but they all have the same vertical height. what I mean is that, as far as I could search, there is no gif that shows anything below the rest of his hands and the cup or above his head. so if I resize this to 200 pixels, I must crop really close to his head to get it down to 150 pixels in width. only way to make it have a similar angle is by breaking dimensions, which would just make it look like this



which looks hideous


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 23, 2013)

In that case, fair enough. : P

Thanks, Sworder.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 24, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Gave it a shot, that work?​



ty

that's exactly how it looked with me which is why I brought it here  
my problem is only the last frame. it just looks bad after changing the color system


----------



## Katou (Nov 24, 2013)

Make this Transparent? 

[sp]  [/sp]


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 24, 2013)

Can I get a 500x250 GIF of 0:02 - 0:04, please?


*Spoiler*: _Gundam 00 spoiler_ 



[youtube]neVBd8JOOPU[/youtube]




Will rep.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 24, 2013)

Can someone resize this to a height of 200 without cropping the image?

Also, can a few effects be added to go well with this gif?


----------



## Impact (Nov 24, 2013)

Resize to a small sig like my current one with dotted borders?


----------



## Kanga (Nov 24, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Make this Transparent?
> 
> [sp]  [/sp]


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 24, 2013)

^ that looks scary on the Kakashi skin.. O.o


----------



## Bonly (Nov 25, 2013)

Any 150X200 Inuyasha and Kikyo avys would be nice.



Also could someone put a red border around the above pls?


----------



## Katou (Nov 25, 2013)

Please only the Background Transparent 



Cyvee said:


> Make this Transparent?
> 
> [sp]  [/sp]




Re~Request 


EDIT : Never mind ... Did it myself


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 25, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Resize to a small sig like my current one with dotted borders?



Had some issues with the file size, hope the quality is ok for you:





Bonly said:


> Any 150X200 Inuyasha and Kikyo avys would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Also could someone put a red border around the above pls?


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 25, 2013)

Any high quality SG-1 150 x150 GIF avys?


----------



## Bonly (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you my good sir


----------



## santanico (Nov 25, 2013)

Taissa Farmiga avys, high quality please


----------



## Zenith (Nov 25, 2013)

starr said:


> Taissa Farmiga avys, high quality please


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2013)

150x150



480x200

Same quality, please.


----------



## Iruel (Nov 25, 2013)

Transparent, avatar size?


----------



## familyparka (Nov 25, 2013)

Iruel said:


> Transparent, avatar size?



There you go friend. Hope you like it.


----------



## Marcο (Nov 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanga (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Please only the Background Transparent
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh! I'm so sorry.

I redid it in case you changed your mind. :33


----------



## santanico (Nov 26, 2013)

avy resize plz

one white border and one w/o


I just want a white border on these


----------



## Imagine (Nov 26, 2013)

starr said:


> avy resize plz
> 
> one white border and one w/o
> 
> ...






They were over the limit so I had to cut some frames.


----------



## Impact (Nov 26, 2013)

Vengeance said:


> Had some issues with the file size, hope the quality is ok for you:



Its quite alright, thanks man


----------



## Katou (Nov 26, 2013)

Kanga said:


> Oh! I'm so sorry.
> 
> I redid it in case you changed your mind. :33



Cool .. It looks much cleaner than my Work . .thanks .. I'll re-edit the siggy


----------



## santanico (Nov 26, 2013)

Imagine said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



greatly appreciated


----------



## Brἰhl (Nov 26, 2013)

nf, can I have this image, border?d and made 150x200??

​
also, can I have this image transparent, border?d and made 150x200??

​









thank you all.​


----------



## Gold Roger (Nov 26, 2013)

Can someone make me an avatar from this?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2013)

senior size pls

edit:

this too plx


----------



## Imagine (Nov 27, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Can someone make me an avatar from this?





Stunna said:


> senior size pls
> 
> edit:
> 
> this too plx


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 27, 2013)

Brἰhl said:


> nf, can I have this image, border?d and made 150x200??
> 
> ​
> also, can I have this image transparent, border?d and made 150x200??
> ...




Lmk if you want any changes


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 27, 2013)

Johanna Mason from Catching fire?


----------



## Anjo (Nov 27, 2013)

Anything with Karkat Vantas/John Egbert ? 

Or anything with Sora, Axel, Roxas, or Riku from KH? o.o Wide range of things in case you guys have something like it lol


----------



## Kanki (Nov 27, 2013)

Possible to change these to full avatar size?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2013)

senior size pls

no text in the avatar


----------



## Marcο (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks. Gotta spread.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 27, 2013)

Requesting: senior set
Character: preferably a female from any anime/manga
Color scheme: black/red

Not too picky other than listed criteria... Too lazy to find a stock I like and request a shop.

Please and thanks.


----------



## G (Nov 28, 2013)

Tenten avys


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 28, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> Possible to change these to full avatar size?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Enlarging isn't a good option, but in case you still want them here you go


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2013)

senior size pls


----------



## Imagine (Nov 28, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks. Will spread.


----------



## Remyx (Nov 28, 2013)

I want a drawn avatar version of this. Is this possible for anyone?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 28, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Johanna Mason from Catching fire?



**


----------



## familyparka (Nov 28, 2013)

Remyx said:


> I want a drawn avatar version of this. Is this possible for anyone?



Hope you like it.

Any change can be made


----------



## Evolution (Nov 28, 2013)

Can someone make me a short 3-4 sec gif sig if I provide a youtube link to a video?


----------



## Remyx (Nov 28, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Hope you like it.
> 
> Any change can be made



Any way you could make it look more drawn? If not, I'll take it. Thank you.


----------



## familyparka (Nov 28, 2013)

Remyx said:


> Any way you could make it look more drawn? If not, I'll take it. Thank you.



I'll give it a try :3

Hope it's better.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2013)

senior size psl

preserve the beauty


----------



## Imagine (Nov 29, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size psl
> 
> preserve the beauty


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks. Will spread.


----------



## Saturday (Nov 29, 2013)

Senior Size pleasee


----------



## Imagine (Nov 29, 2013)

Saturday said:


> Senior Size pleasee


----------



## Impact (Nov 29, 2013)

Anyone can make my current sig transparent?


----------



## familyparka (Nov 29, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Anyone can make my current sig transparent?



I'll give it a try

EDIT: Done, hope you like it.


----------



## Impact (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks good, much thanks.


----------



## familyparka (Nov 29, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Looks good, much thanks.



You're welcome.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2013)

150x150, same quality pls


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 30, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, same quality pls


----------



## Jagger (Nov 30, 2013)

Dotted avatar of 

Sig size, with dotted border please, for  (excluding the "Vagabond - Takehiko Inohue" part, of course).

Thanks in advance. :33


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2013)

^first stock doesn't work
[sp=But I can do the sig][/sp]


----------



## Jagger (Nov 30, 2013)

Does it work now? 
Thank you!


----------



## Evolution (Nov 30, 2013)

Can someone make me a sig (gif) from this video from 1:06 to 1:11?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp3EfuYJ9d8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Does it work now?
> Thank you!



Yes it does.


----------



## Negrito (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to have the different animations possible from this sprite sheet, if variation is too much just standing, running, jumping is fine.

I'm trying to use this animations for a game, I'm trying to create, 60 FPS would be ideal.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 30, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Yes it does.


Thanks. :33 Already repped.


----------



## RedChidori (Nov 30, 2013)

May someone please re-size my sig for me? I'll give you a positive rep. Thanks. -RedChidori


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2013)

make this gif into two separate gifs
both 100x100 or close to it


----------



## Marcο (Nov 30, 2013)

95 x 95



resized to 100x100


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2013)

you're too awesome shanks


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2013)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Marcο (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Katou (Dec 1, 2013)

125x125 Avatar of this gif ?  
less than 100.kb with Dotted Border


----------



## Imagine (Dec 1, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> 125x125 Avatar of this gif ?
> less than 100.kb with Dotted Border


----------



## Impact (Dec 1, 2013)

Can I get this resized to 150x150 with dotted borders?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 1, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can I get this resized to 150x150 with dotted borders?


----------



## Impact (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Dec 1, 2013)

RedChidori said:


> May someone please re-size my sig for me? I'll give you a positive rep. Thanks. -RedChidori


Here you go.:33


----------



## Ceria (Dec 1, 2013)

Can i get a senior size av of this with the dotted border? 



thanks


----------



## Imagine (Dec 1, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Can i get a senior size av of this with the dotted border?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 1, 2013)

can someone make me a sig out of this. dotted border.no resize or cutting. Also enhance the colors a bit plz so it comes out more.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Can someone make me a 150 x 150 avy out of this surrounding face,neck,and top shoulder. dotted border. enhance the colors plz so it comes out.
*edit: make his eyes pink to match the sig color if you can.*

will rep twice.


----------



## sworder (Dec 1, 2013)

I assumed you meant more saturation in the colors so that's what I did. if that wasn't it then ;_;


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magician (Dec 1, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

^150x150 with Transparency plox.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks awesaome,but can i have the avy without the pink eyes.and ur right about the saturation. That's what i wanted


----------



## sworder (Dec 1, 2013)

here you go :33


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2013)

Can someone edit  to have the same dimensions and border as my current sig? 

Please and thank you. :33


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Like this?


I was wondering if you could still retain the TARDIS (blue box) floating at the top. Is that possible? 

If need be, you can increase the height to do so, as long as it doesn't go over the dimension limit for sigs.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2013)

150x150, please. One with a black and white border, one with no border


----------



## Marcο (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Bonly (Dec 1, 2013)

A resize to 150X200 with a blue border please


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Marcο (Dec 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, please. One with a black and white border, one with no border


----------



## sworder (Dec 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, please. One with a black and white border, one with no border





you just repped me while spreading i imagine so you don't have to do it again

edit: lol made it with dotted border but Shanks has a good one anyway



Bonly said:


> A resize to 150X200 with a blue border please



it's such a closeup so hard to get a good angle


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks to both of you. 24'd, Shanks.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 1, 2013)

sworder said:


> it's such a closeup so hard to get a good angle



I actually like the close up better then before, thank you my good sir


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2013)

Okay, I need one more. 



150x150, shrunk by 50% (and with those border lines cut off)


----------



## Marcο (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Magician (Dec 1, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ^150x150 with Transparency plox.



Re-requesting.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 1, 2013)

senior size avi pls

and i want this picture with senior size sig pls


----------



## Anjo (Dec 1, 2013)

Senior size gif of this for a sig? will rep


----------



## sworder (Dec 1, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior size avi pls




the sig already fits within the limits, not really sure what you expect to be done with it



♦Young Master♦ said:


> Re-requesting.







Anjo said:


> Senior size gif of this for a sig? will rep


----------



## Balchenor (Dec 1, 2013)

Alakshmi Verma from Kaijudo Clash of the Duel masters
Gifs are very welcomed too 
make sure she be looking good in the avatar
I would prefer 64x64, but 100 is good 2

will rep~


----------



## Impact (Dec 1, 2013)

Resize to 150x150 with thin black borders and one without borders?


----------



## Marcο (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Impact (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Marco


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 2, 2013)

sworder said:


> here you go :33



amazing,thank you<3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2013)

I would like to request a loop gif from this episode starting at 7:14-7:17. When he rips the ball from his hands to when the ball goes in.


 Thank you.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2013)

^ decrease file size to fit senior avatar please


----------



## Katou (Dec 2, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ decrease file size to fit senior avatar please





did it work? 

EDIT 



in case the gif above was too fast


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2013)

^ actually looks like the first is too fast and the bottom is too slow  or I'm seeing things


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 2, 2013)

edit: hm wtf, both firefox and chrome display it too fast..
Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Katou (Dec 2, 2013)

How bout now  

this time 0.6 seconds per frame 





Vengeance said:


> edit: hm wtf, the uploader alters the frame time



Sorry I suck 

You saved the day


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2013)

this one's ok :33


repped all :33


----------



## G (Dec 2, 2013)

Make it transparent, no resize


Avatar of Tenten, no borders


----------



## Katou (Dec 2, 2013)

G said:


> Make it transparent, no resize
> 
> 
> Avatar of Tenten, no borders




Avy : 


Siggy :


----------



## Impact (Dec 2, 2013)

Can I get a small size sig made of this?

*Spoiler*: __ 








I only want the girl in green and  the girl in pink part


----------



## Imagine (Dec 2, 2013)

Image doesn't work.


----------



## Impact (Dec 2, 2013)

How about now?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 2, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> How about now?


----------



## G (Dec 2, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Avy :
> 
> 
> Siggy :



Can you resize the sig so it can be used as a sig?
Also, the avatar's quality looks pretty bad...


----------



## Impact (Dec 2, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thanks, gotta spread.


----------



## Katou (Dec 2, 2013)

G said:


> Can you resize the sig so it can be used as a sig?
> Also, the avatar's quality looks pretty bad...



Here  . .i enhanced it a little plus Saturation to compliment the color 




and resized . . even though you said "don't" at first


----------



## Balchenor (Dec 2, 2013)

Balchenor said:


> Alakshmi Verma from Kaijudo Clash of the Duel masters
> Gifs are very welcomed too
> make sure she be looking good in the avatar
> I would prefer 64x64, but 100 is good 2
> ...



n bump lol


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 4, 2013)

Sig of , same dimensions and border as my current sig, please. :33


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 5, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Sig of , same dimensions and border as my current sig, please. :33


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 5, 2013)

150X150 please, inside a border with a bit of the foreground removed.





Also will like these in 150X150 please.


----------



## Marcο (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 5, 2013)

Vengeance said:


>


Thank you, very nice. :33

I need to spread though.


----------



## Viper (Dec 5, 2013)

Nelson mandela set please.

avy stock



sig stock


----------



## Marcο (Dec 5, 2013)

Viper said:


> Nelson mandela set please.
> 
> avy stock
> 
> ...


----------



## santanico (Dec 5, 2013)

100x100 please






this one 150x150 plz


----------



## Marcο (Dec 5, 2013)

starr said:


> 100x100 please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## santanico (Dec 5, 2013)

damn I need to rep more often lol thank youuuu


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2013)

150x150, please


----------



## Marcο (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks,    mate.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 5, 2013)

Any gifs of Rick from The Walking Dead show?


----------



## Tray (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Imagine (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Marcο (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Lyanna (Dec 6, 2013)

Can someone pls. put white-dotted borders in my avy? :33


----------



## Bonly (Dec 6, 2013)

For the above I would like  a resize to 150X150 with a green border. 



And above I would just like a green border.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 6, 2013)

Bonly said:


> For the above I would like  a resize to 150X150 with a green border.
> 
> 
> 
> And above I would just like a green border.



The first image doesn't show.


----------



## Gold Roger (Dec 6, 2013)

Request: Set 
Stock: 
Borders: Dotted
Effects: None or Very little

Will rep


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 6, 2013)

gif requests

; senior sized avatar; no effects; no borders; get rid of the sterling part(beginning) and flanagan part(ending)

; senior sized avatar; no effects; no borders;

; get rid of whats left of the epl watermark on the bottom; make another version without the scoreline window at the top

thanks in advance


----------



## sworder (Dec 6, 2013)

Agassi said:


> Can someone pls. put white-dotted borders in my avy? :33







Gold Roger said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Borders: Dotted
> Effects: None or Very little
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 6, 2013)

senior avi sized pleasee.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 6, 2013)

Resize, please. :33 150x150.


----------



## Marcο (Dec 7, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior avi sized pleasee.





Jagger said:


> Resize, please. :33 150x150.


----------



## Impact (Dec 7, 2013)

Resize to 150x150 with dotted borders?


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 7, 2013)

Someone get the rid of the backgrounds in these images.
Will rep twice.


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Zenith (Dec 7, 2013)

Revy said:


> Someone get the rid of the backgrounds in these images.
> Will rep twice.




i can't manage to edit the other one out : /

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 7, 2013)

Edit..do remove the text


----------



## Lmao (Dec 7, 2013)

Revy said:


> Someone get the rid of the backgrounds in these images.
> Will rep twice.


----------



## Lmao (Dec 7, 2013)

Hellblazer said:


> Edit..do remove the text


 ;


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 7, 2013)

Lmao said:


> ;



Lovely


----------



## Impact (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2013)

150x150 plxs


----------



## Imagine (Dec 7, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 plxs


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 7, 2013)

is my sig too big ? if yes...can someone resize (senior avi size pls)


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2013)

Avatar: The Doctor's face 150x150

Signature: 480x300

ples


----------



## Marcο (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Babby (Dec 7, 2013)

_Could I request a Monet set from OP. Any of your choice._


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 7, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> i can't manage to edit the other one out : /
> 
> [sp][/sp]


You guys are awesome.
*reps you both*


----------



## Bonly (Dec 8, 2013)

Imagine said:


> The first image doesn't show.



 That's weird but thanks


----------



## Evolution (Dec 8, 2013)

Can someone add the same border my sig has to my avatar?


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 8, 2013)

EVO said:


> Can someone add the same border my sig has to my avatar?


----------



## Evolution (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, that was fast. Thank you.


----------



## Taylor (Dec 8, 2013)

Can some one make an avy out of this - senior size - not including the writing on sides either, thanks


----------



## Monochrome (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi I'm new and I don't know If I'm allowed to post. Just ignore if it isn't legit. Thank you.

Can I have a signature of Dean Winchester please? Junior size, if its necessary to say.

Thank you very very much


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 8, 2013)

Taylor said:


> Can some one make an avy out of this - senior size - not including the writing on sides either, thanks


----------



## ℛei (Dec 8, 2013)

pretty plz


----------



## Katou (Dec 8, 2013)

125 x 125 100.kb or less please with Dotted Border 

[sp][/sp]



ℛei said:


> pretty plz


----------



## Jagger (Dec 8, 2013)

Can someone remove the background and just leave the speech bubble, please?


----------



## Katou (Dec 8, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Can someone remove the background and just leave the speech bubble, please?



*Spoiler*: _Here ya go_


----------



## JoJo (Dec 8, 2013)

ℛei said:


> pretty plz





Jagger said:


> Can someone remove the background and just leave the speech bubble, please?




Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Jagger (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you! Repped both. :33


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 9, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> 125 x 125 100.kb or less please with Dotted Border
> [sp][/sp]


----------



## ℛei (Dec 9, 2013)

Cyvee said:


>





JoJo said:


> Edit: Ninja'd



thanks guys


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Resize the first for ava and the second for my sig please:





Will rep and cred, thanks


----------



## Katou (Dec 9, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Resize the first for ava and the second for my sig please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[sp][/sp]

would do the Sig too but i don't know what kind of size you are looking for


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 9, 2013)

The maximum size available for sig standards. Sorry for not clarifying.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 9, 2013)

Some 150X200 Edward Elric avys with a red border please.


----------



## Katou (Dec 9, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Some 150X200 Edward Elric avys with a red border please.



​


Kanki Is God said:


> Is it possible to turn the top panel into a sig?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Katou (Dec 9, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> The maximum size available for sig standards. Sorry for not clarifying.





I made sure the Height didn't reach 400


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Much appreciated!


----------



## G (Dec 9, 2013)

Transparent signature of this picture.
Without the text.


----------



## Zooted (Dec 9, 2013)

G said:


> Transparent signature of this picture.
> Without the text.



Is this what your looking for?


----------



## G (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, but without the blank space.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 9, 2013)

Senior set from this: 

Thanks!


----------



## sworder (Dec 9, 2013)

G said:


> Yes, but without the blank space.


----------



## Zooted (Dec 9, 2013)

G said:


> Yes, but without the blank space.



No blank space


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2013)

avy size please


----------



## Imagine (Dec 9, 2013)

starr said:


> avy size please


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2013)

thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2013)

150x150, same quality, please


----------



## Imagine (Dec 9, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, same quality, please


----------



## Bonly (Dec 9, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> ​



Thank you my god sir


----------



## Kotomi Ichinose (Dec 10, 2013)

Can someone help me reduce this to 125x125?


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 10, 2013)

Kotomi Ichinose said:


> Can someone help me reduce this to 125x125?


----------



## Kotomi Ichinose (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you !!!!


----------



## Araragi (Dec 10, 2013)

Looking for good stocks or avy's/sets of Imagine Dragons the band.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 10, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Looking for good stocks or avy's/sets of Imagine Dragons the band.




*Spoiler*: _stocks_ 



















and more in this tumblr:


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2013)

150x150, same quality, no size alteration, please



280 x 180, same specifications


----------



## Marcο (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 10, 2013)

Can someone make a set of this:



Senior avy and sig pls. :33


----------



## Morphine (Dec 11, 2013)

someone resize  so i can put it above the navigation of my  please?


----------



## familyparka (Dec 11, 2013)

Some set(s) from  please?


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 11, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Some set(s) from  please?







*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Eternity (Dec 11, 2013)

Badass wolf gif avys? Will love you till the end of days.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 11, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Can someone make a set of this:
> 
> 
> 
> Senior avy and sig pls. :33




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 11, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Badass wolf gif avys? Will love you till the end of days.



​


----------



## Eternity (Dec 11, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> ​



Omg, you are the boss! Thank you so much!


----------



## familyparka (Dec 11, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _sig_



You friggin rock mate.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2013)

150x150, please


----------



## Oceania (Dec 11, 2013)

Would anyone mind throwing together an seinor size ava with Bender wearing a santa hat would they? pwetty pwease?


----------



## Stannis (Dec 11, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, please


----------



## familyparka (Dec 11, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> Would anyone mind throwing together an seinor size ava with Bender wearing a santa hat would they? pwetty pwease?





Hope you like it


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 12, 2013)

Is it possible anyone has a junior Halibel avy?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 12, 2013)

ItEndsHere said:


> Is it possible anyone has a junior Halibel avy?


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 12, 2013)

They're all so amazing!



Imagine said:


>



These three will do, thanks a lot!


----------



## ℛei (Dec 12, 2013)

can someone add santa hat and make 170 x 170 size  gif so I can use it as a profile pic?

thanks mucho


----------



## Oceania (Dec 12, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Hope you like it



why thank you sir/m'am.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 12, 2013)

ℛei said:


> can someone add santa hat and make 170 x 170 size  gif so I can use it as a profile pic?
> 
> thanks mucho


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2013)

150x150 pls


----------



## ℛei (Dec 12, 2013)

thank youuuuu


----------



## Marcο (Dec 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 pls


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks, Shanks. 24'd atm


----------



## Vermin (Dec 12, 2013)

can i gets some sets of the anime kill la kill?


----------



## Rosi (Dec 13, 2013)

Three avas out of ,  and  please.

Oh, and may anyone put Santa hat with beard on my current ava?(similar to what  and  have) Thanks


----------



## Kotomi Ichinose (Dec 13, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Three avas out of ,  and  please.
> 
> Oh, and may anyone put Santa hat with beard on my current ava?(similar to what  and  have) Thanks


----------



## Morphine (Dec 13, 2013)

loki icons 120x139px in size please


----------



## Zenith (Dec 13, 2013)

Morphine said:


> loki icons 120x139px in size please


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 13, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Three avas out of ,  and  please.
> 
> Oh, and may anyone put Santa hat with beard on my current ava?(similar to what  and  have) Thanks


 





btw, this is how your current avy look on the Kakashi skin;

[SP][/SP] 

don't save a transparent render as gif, save it as png format. 

I cleaned it and added a Santa hat with beard, here;


----------



## Rosi (Dec 13, 2013)

Kotomi Ichinose said:


>


thank you :33


♦Young Master♦ said:


> Tobi isn't cool enough for santa.


Feck off. I certainly know better 


Snow Princess said:


> btw, this is how your current avy look on the Kakashi skin;
> 
> [SP][/SP]
> 
> ...


This is perfect pek ty.


----------



## Triggenism (Dec 13, 2013)

Could someone convert this photograph to signature and avatar size respectively? If you want to add borders that's fine, do as you prefer artistically speaking.

Link to photograph here:


----------



## Bonly (Dec 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 










150x200 for the first one and both blue border for both please.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 13, 2013)

Triggenism said:


> Could someone convert this photograph to signature and avatar size respectively? If you want to add borders that's fine, do as you prefer artistically speaking.
> 
> Link to photograph here:




*Spoiler*: _resize and borders_ 









 


*Spoiler*: _something artistic_


----------



## Triggenism (Dec 14, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _resize and borders_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! I'll go with the artistic one, you did a fabulous job with the stock!


----------



## Kotomi Ichinose (Dec 14, 2013)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what kind of blue you want though.


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 14, 2013)

Use the Right side, Senior Size 1: 150x200 2: 150x150, Dotted Borders, Top of hair down. Will rep.


----------



## Krippy (Dec 14, 2013)

looking for some Bane avas/sets from batman


----------



## G (Dec 14, 2013)

150x150 avy of the left side


----------



## Scizor (Dec 14, 2013)

Krippy said:


> looking for some Bane avas/sets from batman




​
rep if taking, please.



G said:


> 150x150 avy of the left side



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2013)

150x150 on Aqua's face, no resizing please


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 14, 2013)

Vampire Princess said:


> Senior set from this:
> 
> Thanks!



Trying again... Please


----------



## Marcο (Dec 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 on Aqua's face, no resizing please


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2013)

if I could get this 150x150 too


----------



## santanico (Dec 14, 2013)

can I get this 



into a 140x140 avy please ty!


----------



## Marcο (Dec 15, 2013)

starr said:


> can I get this
> 
> 
> 
> into a 140x140 avy please ty!





Stunna said:


> if I could get this 150x150 too




Had to cut a lot of frames. :/

Perhaps someone else can do it better.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2013)

lol   thank you regardless


----------



## santanico (Dec 15, 2013)

ty shanks


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Dec 15, 2013)

Looking for some Itachi or Kakashi avatars.

Junior size plz.:33


----------



## NW (Dec 15, 2013)

Senior set with black borders of this, please.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2013)

senior size, pls


----------



## sworder (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 15, 2013)

avi. senior sized. pls.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 16, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> avi. senior sized. pls.



Here you go:
​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Rosi (Dec 16, 2013)

please :33


----------



## Imagine (Dec 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> please :33


----------



## Rosi (Dec 16, 2013)

Imagine said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Just perfect, thank you 
But can you please make one more with 550px width?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Just perfect, thank you
> But can you please make one more with 550px width?


----------



## Rosi (Dec 16, 2013)

Imagine said:


>


    ty


----------



## NW (Dec 16, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior set with black borders of this, please.


Re-requesting.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2013)

150x150, one with no border, one with dotted border pls


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 17, 2013)

Can someone...
>Get rid the background in this
>enhance the colors a bit
>and add a Santa hat 

will rep twice.


----------



## Katou (Dec 17, 2013)

Revy said:


> Can someone...
> >Get rid the background in this
> >enhance the colors a bit
> >and add a Santa hat
> ...



Like this maybe


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 17, 2013)

can you maybe make the hat or find a hat that's more fitted. And not cut the top of the hat.
But yes,that's what I want.


----------



## Katou (Dec 17, 2013)

Revy said:


> can you maybe make the hat or find a hat that's more fitted. And not cut the top of the hat.
> But yes,that's what I want.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 17, 2013)

Ya better be.




This looks awesome. Thank you so much. Will give you ur second rep tmr.


----------



## Katou (Dec 17, 2013)

Revy said:


> Ya better be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the Treat


----------



## Ghost (Dec 17, 2013)

Reborn (from Katekyo Hitman Reborn) avatars?


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 17, 2013)

can someone give this a color enhancement and make it senior size


----------



## Tray (Dec 17, 2013)

Ariana Grande avatar(s)?


----------



## Katou (Dec 18, 2013)

Urek said:


> Ariana Grande avatar(s)?





_i hope i know what i'm doing_


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 18, 2013)

Trinity said:


> can someone give this a color enhancement and make it senior size


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 18, 2013)

Would somebody volunteer for a Christmas modification of my current set?
I'm either thinking of an addition of a simple but fitting Santa Hat or this combined with the character's recolor as Santa Claus (red outfit, white hair+facials, and other decorations).
I'd prefer the latter but I'm also fine with just the Santa hat.
Both for my signature size and as my avatar.

I can also supply to you a much higher resolution version of the Stock to use.
VM or PM me for that.
Thank you in advance.

EDIT:
For the time being, this can also make do as a stock:


----------



## Katou (Dec 18, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> Would somebody volunteer for a Christmas modification of my current set?
> I'm either thinking of an addition of a simple but fitting Santa Hat or this combined with the character's recolor as Santa Claus (red outfit, white hair+facials, and other decorations).
> I'd prefer the latter but I'm also fine with just the Santa hat.
> Both for my signature size and as my avatar.
> ...



Sorry. .Just wanted to try it 

i ended up disappointing myself 

you don't have to take it . .   Ciao


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 18, 2013)

Well, I did not request the beard. 
For rather obvious reasons.
(I think you mistook that for my recolor request, which means playing around with palettes and such)
Albeit I can handle that with at worst 15 minutes of Photoshop.
Still, I'm not sure if the cap fits for the character's graphics.
Thank you for the effort anyways.
+rep for the effort
And the request is still up.


----------



## familyparka (Dec 18, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll see what I can do, sec.

EDIT:

Here you are, hope you like it.


----------



## Kanga (Dec 18, 2013)

@willyvereb

Decided to give it a try myself.


----------



## Table (Dec 19, 2013)

Rep and eternal love to whomever can make me the BAMFiest gif avatar of Thranduil with glitter.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 19, 2013)

familyparka said:


> I'll see what I can do, sec.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Here you are, hope you like it.





Kanga said:


> @willyvereb
> 
> Decided to give it a try myself.



Both looks fine to me but I think you forgot the signature part.
Otherwise I'm satisfied with the results.
I'll take familyparka's avi for now so I leave the other free to grab.


----------



## familyparka (Dec 19, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> Both looks fine to me but I think you forgot the signature part.
> Otherwise I'm satisfied with the results.
> I'll take familyparka's avi for now so I leave the other free to grab.



I did, but I'll start working on it. I'll see how it goes.

EDIT: Here you go, hope you like it.


----------



## John Sheppard (Dec 19, 2013)

Can someone re-size those to senior size please?


----------



## Jagger (Dec 19, 2013)

Resize to sig limit and add borders to it, please? :33


----------



## familyparka (Dec 19, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Resize to sig limit and add borders to it, please? :33



Can't see the image in the link.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 19, 2013)

Ava size for , , and  pls.


----------



## Katou (Dec 19, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> Can someone re-size those to senior size please?







Rosi said:


> Ava size for , , and  pls.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 19, 2013)

Cyvee said:


>



ty     :33


----------



## Jagger (Dec 19, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Can't see the image in the link.




Now?

Edit: Forgot to mention dotted borders..hehe.


----------



## familyparka (Dec 19, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Now?
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention dotted borders..hehe.



Here you go mate, hope you like it. Feel free to ask for any change that you'd like.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 19, 2013)

Nothing, the pic is beautiful as it is.  Thank you so much and repped!


----------



## familyparka (Dec 19, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Nothing, the pic is beautiful as it is.  Thank you so much and repped!



You're welcome. I'm 24'd right now but I'll rep you as well asap 
Feel free to PM me for future requests.


----------



## MystKaos (Dec 20, 2013)

Black Rock Shooter avis/sigs/sets please. <3


----------



## familyparka (Dec 20, 2013)

MystKaos said:


> Black Rock Shooter avis/sigs/sets please. <3



Hope you like something

*Avys:*




*Signs:*


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2013)

senior size pls


----------



## Scizor (Dec 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



Here you go:
​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2013)

Could I get it cropped rather than resized?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Could I get it cropped rather than resized?



Sure:
​


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks, Scizor.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2013)

familyparka said:


> I did, but I'll start working on it. I'll see how it goes.
> 
> EDIT: Here you go, hope you like it.


It's a bit late but thank you.
As you could see, I took the sig after a slight modification.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2013)

I'd also appreciate this cropped and resized to senior size pls


----------



## Marcο (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## NW (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks, repped.


----------



## Katou (Dec 20, 2013)

for Rosi


----------



## Tray (Dec 21, 2013)

Can someone add a santa hat to my avy

edit nvm


----------



## Katou (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Overhaul (Dec 21, 2013)

Someone get rid of the background in this for me.


----------



## Katou (Dec 21, 2013)

Revy said:


> Someone get rid of the background in this for me.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 21, 2013)

His jingle balls and candy cane got cold. Must spread before I can rep you again.

Hey Cyvee one of my friends saw ur work and wanted me to ask you if you could santify their set.





will rep you again 2 times.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 21, 2013)

i want avi for this picture please.  senior size


----------



## Bansai (Dec 21, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> i want avi for this picture please.  senior size


----------



## Impact (Dec 21, 2013)

Can I get this resized to 150x150 with dotted borders?


----------



## Bansai (Dec 21, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can I get this resized to 150x150 with dotted borders?




Like that? (Had to reduce the quality, because it would have been above the file size limit otherwise)


----------



## Impact (Dec 21, 2013)

It's awesome thanks Iva chan 

Edit: gotta spread


----------



## Bansai (Dec 21, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Edit: gotta spread



Don't worry about it, Croc. Consider it an early christmas present or some sh... like that. 
Again, hope you don't mind that I had to reduce the quality. NF won't allow a higher file size for a senior sized avatar. :/


----------



## G (Dec 21, 2013)

150x150 avatar


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 21, 2013)

can someone arrange my sig...like make it the senior size because idk how to do it pls.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2013)

ignore my last post



senior size, pls, no resizing


----------



## Marcο (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks. Currently 24'd.



this, senior size, too ples


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 21, 2013)

Vampire Princess said:


> Senior set from this:
> 
> Thanks!



Third time's a charm, right? 

PLEASE, someone, do this for me. I wanted a Christmas-themed set in time for Christmas...


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 22, 2013)

Stunna said:


> this, senior size, too ples


----------



## Katou (Dec 22, 2013)

G said:


> 150x150 avatar







TheDivineOneDannii said:


> can someone arrange my sig...like make it the senior size because idk how to do it pls.







Revy said:


> His jingle balls and candy cane got cold. Must spread before I can rep you again.
> 
> Hey Cyvee one of my friends saw ur work and wanted me to ask you if you could santify their set.
> 
> ...









*Sees Above 

my Epic Triple Post. . .who does that


----------



## familyparka (Dec 22, 2013)

Avy/Sign/Set of Touma? Gifs if possible.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 22, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> *Sees Above
> 
> my Epic Triple Post. . .who does that


The sir link doesn't seem to lead me to the edited stock,only a blank.


----------



## NW (Dec 22, 2013)

Senior ava resize please? :33


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 22, 2013)

^ here;







familyparka said:


> Avy/Sign/Set of Touma? Gifs if possible.


----------



## Monochrome (Dec 22, 2013)

Revy said:


> The sir link doesn't seem to lead me to the edited stock,only a blank.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 22, 2013)

Senior Size please  150x150


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 22, 2013)

here;


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you.:33


----------



## familyparka (Dec 22, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


>



Thank you very much Snow Princess, and let me tell you that I absolutely love all the work I've seen you've done around the forum.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you   

<3


----------



## NW (Dec 23, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


>


Thank you!

Repped.


----------



## santanico (Dec 23, 2013)

crop and resize, white border plz


----------



## Marcο (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2013)

senior size pls

no resizing

EDIT



actually, this instead if not too late


----------



## Katou (Dec 23, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls
> 
> no resizing
> 
> ...


----------



## Tray (Dec 23, 2013)

ava outta  pleez. Preferrably with a santa hat


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2013)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Imagine (Dec 24, 2013)

Urek said:


> ava outta  pleez. Preferrably with a santa hat




Can't do santa hats. 


Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Evolution (Dec 24, 2013)

Can someone remove the white background from my avatar and leave only the guy?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm requesting things that:

1. Don't suck(which is everything I've seen in these threads) and
2. That are very creative and artistic


----------



## Xeros (Dec 24, 2013)

Anything that is Kakashi-Related. I need a signature 500x350

Thanks


----------



## Impact (Dec 24, 2013)

Can someone do a senior size set out of this? 




senior size avy of the girl either one is fine with dotted borders?

Also if you can remove the Atlus stuff at the bottom if its not to much trouble.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

Senior sized Miyamoto Musashi avatars please.


----------



## familyparka (Dec 24, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can someone do a senior size set out of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't see the image in the link Croco


----------



## Bansai (Dec 24, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Can't see the image in the link Croco



This image can only be seen by Zerochan members.

Edit:

Don't want two posts in a row.



♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can someone do a senior size set out of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'll try to get rid of the source a bit later as well.


----------



## familyparka (Dec 24, 2013)

EVO said:


> Can someone remove the white background from my avatar and leave only the guy?



Here you go mate


----------



## Impact (Dec 24, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Can't see the image in the link Croco



It works fine for me 



Bansai said:


> This image can only be seen by Zerochan members..
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get rid of the source a bit later as well.



Iva do you think can zoom in on their faces a little?

unless it'll mess with the quality of the image?


----------



## Bansai (Dec 24, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> It works fine for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can see the link because you're signed up to Zerochan, bud.

And sure thing. It won't mess up the quality because the original picture is quite large.
Just give me a moment.


----------



## familyparka (Dec 24, 2013)

Xeros said:


> Anything that is Kakashi-Related. I need a signature 500x350
> 
> Thanks



Done. Tell me if you want any change at all.


----------



## Bansai (Dec 24, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> It works fine for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Too much? Not enough? Just tell me.


----------



## Impact (Dec 24, 2013)

Their great, thanks


----------



## Bansai (Dec 24, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Their great, thanks



*Spoiler*: __ 








Finished your second request as well.


----------



## Impact (Dec 24, 2013)

Iva did you forget to resize it into a senior set, I'm sure I made that part clear 

or do you want someone else to take over that part? If their willing 

Edit:


----------



## familyparka (Dec 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Senior sized Miyamoto Musashi avatars please.



I got these out. Tell me if you want any change.


----------



## Bansai (Dec 24, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Iva did you forget to resize it into a senior set, I'm sure I made that part clear
> 
> or do you want someone else to take over that part? If their willing


Good thing you told me before I went offline.

If it's only resizing:




​


----------



## Impact (Dec 24, 2013)

Fufufu thanks again Bansai claus.

I'm still going leave something


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 24, 2013)

Anyone have any Kagami Sumika(Muv-luv) avas/sigs? would appreciate it alot!

*hell any really nice stocks would be nice aswell


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2013)

senior size, no resizing pls


----------



## Marcο (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks. 24'd atm


----------



## familyparka (Dec 24, 2013)

Ultear said:


> Anyone have any Kagami Sumika(Muv-luv) avas/sigs? would appreciate it alot!
> 
> *hell any really nice stocks would be nice aswell



Got you a little avy and a sign. And some awesome stocks as well.

Enjoy ~

*Avy*: 

*Sign*: 

*Stocks*:


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2013)

senior size avi of Eleven's face, no resizing pls


----------



## Bansai (Dec 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size avi of Eleven's face, no resizing pls



Like this?


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2013)

Perfect, thanks

EDIT: To both of you


----------



## NW (Dec 25, 2013)

Senior ava?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2013)

senior size too pls


----------



## Xeros (Dec 25, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Done. Tell me if you want any change at all.



It's perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Bansai (Dec 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size too pls





The quality had to be reduced because NF doesn't allow a higher file size. The quality could be increased by cutting out a few frames. That will make the gif shorter, but it will have a much better quality. If you want me to do that, just tell me.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks. 24'd atm


----------



## Bansai (Dec 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Thanks. 24'd atm



Don't worry about it. Take your time, I really don't mind.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 25, 2013)

Can someone resize me this gifs to junior size if possible pls? 

[] 

[]


----------



## Evolution (Dec 25, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Here you go mate


Thank you. +rep


----------



## Bansai (Dec 25, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> Can someone resize me this gifs to junior size if possible pls?
> 
> []
> 
> []





Junior members have a file size limit of 100kb, so it's hard to keep the quality as good as possible while trying not to cross the file size limit. 
Couldn't make the quality any better because of the small file size limit. Sorry about that.


----------



## NW (Dec 25, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior size, please.


Re-requesting.


----------



## familyparka (Dec 25, 2013)

Dude you requested it like 3 hours ago. Give it a day before re-requesting.

Don't be rude.


----------



## NW (Dec 25, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Dude you requested it like 3 hours ago. Give it a day before re-requesting.
> 
> Don't be rude.


Yeah, but it's a new page and people were doing the requests directly under it.


----------



## Bansai (Dec 25, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior ava?



​


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 25, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Got you a little avy and a sign. And some awesome stocks as well.
> 
> Enjoy ~
> 
> ...



Thank you! pek
I absolutely love the drill milky punch stock pek


----------



## NW (Dec 25, 2013)

Bansai said:


> ​


THANK YOU! 

Repped.


----------



## Katou (Dec 26, 2013)

Make the Background Transparent please


----------



## Bansai (Dec 26, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Make the Background Transparent please


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2013)

senior size, pls. Leave out "Embrace your madness"


----------



## Marcο (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Table (Dec 26, 2013)

Avatar of this



and/ orrrrr this



Make it pretty pleeeease and sankyou :33


----------



## Bansai (Dec 26, 2013)

Table said:


> Avatar of this
> 
> 
> 
> and/ orrrrr this


----------



## Scizor (Dec 26, 2013)

Table said:


> Avatar of this
> 
> and/ orrrrr this
> 
> Make it pretty pleeeease and sankyou :33



Here you go:
​
Rep if taking, please. =)


----------



## Impact (Dec 26, 2013)

Senior size with dotted borders?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 26, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior size with dotted borders?



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Impact (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## SLB (Dec 27, 2013)

This seems to be the place to ask this...

But can anybody make my  have a border like this one?



Please and thank you


----------



## familyparka (Dec 27, 2013)

Moody said:


> This seems to be the place to ask this...
> 
> But can anybody make my  have a border like this one?
> 
> ...



Here you go mate


----------



## SLB (Dec 27, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Here you go mate



Really appreciate it


----------



## Magician (Dec 27, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

150x150


----------



## familyparka (Dec 27, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> 150x150



Only resize?


----------



## Bansai (Dec 27, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> 150x150


​


----------



## Magician (Dec 27, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Only resize?



Yep, thank you.


----------



## SLB (Dec 27, 2013)

Not sure if I can request again so quick...

But if somebody could add the same border as my avatar that would be greatly appreciated. Please keep the same 150x300 ratio, thanks


----------



## familyparka (Dec 27, 2013)

Moody said:


> Not sure if I can request again so quick...
> 
> But if somebody could add the same border as my avatar that would be greatly appreciated. Please keep the same 150x300 ratio, thanks



Here you go mate


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 27, 2013)

Senior Size - 150x150 with possible Black and White Border


----------



## familyparka (Dec 27, 2013)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> Senior Size - 150x150 with possible Black and White Border



Here, got you one with border and one without it.


----------



## SLB (Dec 27, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Here you go mate



You are the man, park.


----------



## familyparka (Dec 27, 2013)

Moody said:


> You are the man, park.



Glad you liked it mate


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 28, 2013)

Emilia Clarke sets pls?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 28, 2013)

_Please and thank you, will rep generously. _


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 28, 2013)

no effects; no border
thanks in advance


----------



## Bansai (Dec 28, 2013)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _Please and thank you, will rep generously. _








Is this what you meant with the border? 


Liverbird said:


> no effects; no border
> thanks in advance



Regular senior size or 150 x 200?

I'm guessing 150 x 150?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 28, 2013)

Bansai said:


> Is this what you meant with the border?



_Excellent. Accurate on all accounts. :33

Thank you sir. _


----------



## Kanki (Dec 28, 2013)

Could someone re-size this so its sig worthy? Thanks.


On the left...


----------



## Bansai (Dec 28, 2013)

I'd usually refuse to help people who hate Ivankov, so consider yourself lucky. 

Only the left panel? Like this?



Do you also need a border?


----------



## Kanki (Dec 28, 2013)

Bansai said:


> I'd usually refuse to help people who hate Ivankov, so consider yourself lucky.
> 
> Only the left panel? Like this?
> 
> ...



That's great thanks! A border would be cool, but only if you have time? I'm not fussed what type, as long as it looks quite good lol.


----------



## Bansai (Dec 28, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> That's great thanks! A border would be cool, but only if you have time? I'm not fussed what type, as long as it looks quite good lol.



Do you like any of those?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kanki (Dec 28, 2013)

Bansai said:


> Do you like any of those?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I like the last 3 a lot. Taking 
Will rep again when I can - thanks 

Ivankov


----------



## Bansai (Dec 28, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> I like the last 3 a lot. Taking
> Will rep again when I can - thanks
> 
> Ivankov




1. Alright. If you can think of another border you'd like, just tell me.
2. Thanks a lot and you're very welcome.
3. 
...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2013)

senior size, no resizing pls


----------



## Marcο (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2013)

this too pls


----------



## Scizor (Dec 28, 2013)

Stunna said:


> this too pls



Here you go:
​
Rep if taking, please =)


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks. Gotta spread.

But could you cut out some of the gif so that it's not choppy? As long as you include her smiling at the end?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 28, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Thanks. Gotta spread.
> 
> But could you cut out some of the gif so that it's not choppy? As long as you include her smiling at the end?



​
Like so?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2013)

Perfect, thanks.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 28, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Perfect, thanks.



You're welcome


----------



## Evolution (Dec 28, 2013)

Can someone make me an avatar with the guy from the right?

I'll be using it with this sig so I want them to match a bit.

I'll pay with rep.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 29, 2013)

EVO said:


> Can someone make me an avatar with the guy from the right?
> 
> I'll be using it with this sig so I want them to match a bit.
> 
> I'll pay with rep.


here;


----------



## Evolution (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you. +rep


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Emilia Clarke sets pls?


bumping dis


----------



## Evolution (Dec 29, 2013)

Another request. Can someone add the border this image has to my set?


----------



## Bansai (Dec 29, 2013)

EVO said:


> Another request. Can someone add the border this image has to my set?



Like this? 



​


----------



## Evolution (Dec 29, 2013)

Perfect, thank you. Will rep when I can, 24'd now.


----------



## Bansai (Dec 29, 2013)

EVO said:


> Perfect, thank you. Will rep when I can, 24'd now.



You're very welcome.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2013)

regulation size and transparent, please.


----------



## G (Dec 30, 2013)

Transparent sig 300x300


----------



## Katou (Dec 30, 2013)

Stunna said:


> regulation size and transparent, please.








G said:


> Transparent sig 300x300








edit : I forgot the 1st one was a gif


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 30, 2013)

Is it possible if anyone could make a sig out of the woman in the top panel(if possible keep most of hair in it, don't care about too much about text) and then an avy of her face from the bottom left panel? If thats not too much trouble I hope

Also some kind of border that would look nice would also be appreciated
Thanks in advance to anyone willing to do it(will rep of course etc  ;p)


----------



## Katou (Dec 31, 2013)

Ultear said:


> Is it possible if anyone could make a sig out of the woman in the top panel(if possible keep most of hair in it, don't care about too much about text) and then an avy of her face from the bottom left panel? If thats not too much trouble I hope
> 
> Also some kind of border that would look nice would also be appreciated
> Thanks in advance to anyone willing to do it(will rep of course etc  ;p)



*Avy ~ *



*Siggy ~ *
*Sorry if it doesn't look good  
but i wanted to try it


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Katou (Dec 31, 2013)

^ [sp] [/sp]


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

That was fast

much appreciated +reps


----------



## Blαck (Dec 31, 2013)

These work? ​
edit-ninja'd


----------



## Gold Roger (Dec 31, 2013)

Set
Stock: 
Effects: Some
Borders: Whatever looks best.
(Crop out the text already in the picture)


----------



## Katou (Dec 31, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Set
> Stock:
> Effects: Some
> Borders: Whatever looks best.
> (Crop out the text already in the picture)




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gold Roger (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks + Rep


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 31, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> *Avy ~ *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! although i think the rainbow glow thing might be a little too much for me
+repped


----------



## John Sheppard (Dec 31, 2013)

Ultear said:


> Thank you! although i think the rainbow glow thing might be a little too much for me
> +repped


----------



## John Sheppard (Dec 31, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Set
> Stock:
> Effects: Some
> Borders: Whatever looks best.
> (Crop out the text already in the picture)



Here's my try:


----------



## Tray (Dec 31, 2013)

ava for  plz


----------



## Blαck (Dec 31, 2013)

Urek said:


> ava for  plz



​


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2014)

senior size on Luna's face plz


----------



## Marcο (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Scizor (Jan 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size on Luna's face plz



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## SLB (Jan 1, 2014)

Could somebody add the same white and black border as this



To my current avatar?



Same dimensions, please and thank you.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2014)

could I get this cropped to senior size too pls?


----------



## Bansai (Jan 1, 2014)

Moody said:


> Could somebody add the same white and black border as this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​


Stunna said:


> could I get this cropped to senior size too pls?


The gif has far too many frames as that you could use it as a senior avatar. I had to reduce the quality drastically. 

​
I can also try to cut out a few panels, if you prefer that.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 1, 2014)

ava size please :33


----------



## SLB (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks a bunch, Bansai! +repped



The same border as my avatar please 

I would have added this with the first request, but there were a few issues with the video. Please and thank you.


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2014)

Moody said:


> Thanks a bunch, Bansai! +repped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLB (Jan 1, 2014)

You rock! 

24 hour'd, but I rep when I can 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Blαck (Jan 1, 2014)

Viper said:


> crop for avy, cut off arms and leave a bit of the shirt. Hands should be visible but make sure his face is alligned well (kind of in the centre) :33
> 
> And a bit of contrast and brightness would be nice
> 
> will rep twice



These work? ​


----------



## Viper (Jan 1, 2014)

Will take the middle one, thanks swartz.  (damn we urougians run this joint )

I edited my request and found sig material, two more reps if you're interested


----------



## Blαck (Jan 1, 2014)

Viper said:


> Will take the middle one, thanks swartz.  (damn we urougians run this joint )
> 
> I edited my request and found sig material, two more reps if you're interested




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Viper (Jan 1, 2014)

I was hoping for no cropping on the sig, just a resize and some contrast/brightness. 

Should've said earlier


----------



## Blαck (Jan 1, 2014)

Viper said:


> I was hoping for no cropping on the sig, just a resize and some contrast/brightness.
> 
> Should've said earlier


Here's one like that


----------



## Viper (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay damn... ermm lemme see 

Amar'e does look pretty small in that pic so iunno, could you try one with only a bit of cropping on the sides?

And might as well crop the watermark in the bottom corner


----------



## Impact (Jan 1, 2014)

Senior size with thin black borders?


----------



## Blαck (Jan 1, 2014)

Viper said:


> Okay damn... ermm lemme see
> 
> Amar'e does look pretty small in that pic so iunno, could you try one with only a bit of cropping on the sides?
> 
> And might as well crop the watermark in the bottom corner




*Spoiler*: __ 











Edit-added another one


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2014)

Uncle Phil avys?


----------



## Blαck (Jan 2, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> Uncle Phil avys?



​


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 2, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior size with thin black borders?





Had to enlarge them a bit


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 2, 2014)

Senior size please:


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> Senior size please:


----------



## Rosi (Jan 2, 2014)

Black border for my set please :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 2, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> ava size please :33



Guys, heeeeey


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Black border for my set please :33



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosi (Jan 2, 2014)

Cyvee said:


> *Spoiler*: __



ty      :33


----------



## Scizor (Jan 2, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Guys, heeeeey



Here you go:
​
rep if taking, please.


----------



## Impact (Jan 2, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Had to enlarge them a bit



Awesome my man


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 2, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Here you go:
> ​
> rep if taking, please.



Thanks


----------



## Bonly (Jan 2, 2014)

Can someone make both of the above 150X200 with a red border and if possible slow down the second gif?


----------



## Bansai (Jan 2, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can someone make both of the above 150X200 with a red border and if possible slow down the second gif?





or 



Is this what you wanted???


----------



## santanico (Jan 2, 2014)

resize, white border por favor


----------



## Bansai (Jan 2, 2014)

starr said:


> resize, white border por favor


​
Like this?


----------



## santanico (Jan 2, 2014)

thaaaaaaank yyyouu!


----------



## Bansai (Jan 2, 2014)

You're very welcome.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 2, 2014)

Bansai said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you wanted???



Yes those are perfect, thank you my good sir


----------



## SLB (Jan 3, 2014)

Same border as my current set please 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Iruel (Jan 3, 2014)

If i can make 2 requests;


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'd like the background to be transparent in both the white parts behind Black Zetsu, and the White parts in his mouth, aswell as it being avatar-sized.





*Spoiler*: __ 





and for this one id like Madara, White Zetsu and the words only intact, over a transparent background. Thanks! :3


----------



## Imagine (Jan 3, 2014)

Moody said:


> Same border as my current set please
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magician (Jan 3, 2014)

Can someone make a set out of this with the avatar focusing on Sabo(the top)?

Also with transparency for the sig.


----------



## Katou (Jan 3, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Can someone make a set out of this with the avatar focusing on Sabo(the top)?
> 
> Also with transparency for the sig.



is something like this Alright? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Impact (Jan 3, 2014)

resize to a small sig and slow it down a bit?


----------



## Bansai (Jan 3, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> resize to a small sig and slow it down a bit?



How small? Like this?






Or this?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 3, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> resize to a small sig and slow it down a bit?



Here you go:
​
Rep if taking, please

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Impact (Jan 3, 2014)

Will be taking Bansai last one thanks


----------



## SLB (Jan 3, 2014)

Imagine said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks, man!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 3, 2014)

avi size please.  senior size of courseeeeeeee.


----------



## Katou (Jan 3, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> avi size please.  senior size of courseeeeeeee.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 3, 2014)

Iruel said:


> If i can make 2 requests;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



rerequesting.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2014)

senior size avatar of Aqua's face, pls


----------



## Imagine (Jan 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size avatar of Aqua's face, pls


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 4, 2014)

Can someone sig this please?


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 4, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Can someone sig this please?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 4, 2014)

Iruel said:


> If i can make 2 requests;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


here;


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 4, 2014)

Can I have this in an avatar size please?


----------



## Bansai (Jan 4, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Can I have this in an avatar size please?



Like this? And do you need a border?

​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 4, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Can I have this in an avatar size please?





Edit:Ninja'd.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 4, 2014)

Well nevermind.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 4, 2014)

@Bansai/Azzrael/Iron Man: Cheers, just need a tweak, slower and with a border please?

Cheers for the hard work.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll let Erio handle this since he didn't get a chance.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 4, 2014)

Fine, fine, one sec.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 4, 2014)

Like this?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah ta.

Do you think the sig needs the border too?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 4, 2014)

It's mostly black. Not really.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok cool, just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Viper (Jan 5, 2014)

vibrance or whatever it's called to match my ava


----------



## Marcο (Jan 5, 2014)

Viper said:


> vibrance or whatever it's called to match my ava


How are these?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 5, 2014)

Viper said:


> vibrance or whatever it's called to match my ava
> 
> Like this?



*Spoiler*: __ 








edit: ninja'd lol


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

Looking for senior sized avatars of characters from Feng Shen Ji.

No specific characters, I'm looking for any.


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2014)

150x150 avy


thxshinerubetch


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 6, 2014)

starr said:


> 150x150 avy
> 
> 
> thxshinerubetch


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2014)

ty                                  !


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 6, 2014)

Someone get rid of the background in this please.


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 6, 2014)

Revy said:


> Someone get rid of the background in this please.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 6, 2014)

thanks. :33


----------



## Vice (Jan 6, 2014)

Madara avatars with or without effects and borders pl0x?


----------



## FeiHong (Jan 6, 2014)

Aomine Daiki Avatars Please.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 7, 2014)

Transparency and head avy please. :33


----------



## Bansai (Jan 7, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Transparency and head avy please. :33



Can't see the image and the link doesn't seem to work either.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

Feel free to play around with it if you want to.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 7, 2014)

Bansai said:


> Can't see the image and the link doesn't seem to work either.



Probably shouldn't have linked it straight from my email.  Hopefully fixed; thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bansai (Jan 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> *Feel free to play around with it if you want to.*



Dirty. 

Seriously though:

I added very soft effects that barely change anything. If you have a specific effect in mind, just tell me and also tell me whether you want a border or not.


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> Feel free to play around with it if you want to.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 7, 2014)

Can someone ava this with black borders please?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Requesting a set out of this with black borders(optional) please


Will rep and cred. Thanks


----------



## Impact (Jan 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Senior size avatar please.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 8, 2014)

Any Chitanda Eru avatars?


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 8, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Requesting a set out of this with black borders(optional) please
> 
> 
> Will rep and cred. Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 8, 2014)

senior sized avi pls


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2014)

140x140, focusing on Anna's face, pls


----------



## Scizor (Jan 8, 2014)

@Stunna:
​
Rep if taking, please =)


----------



## SLB (Jan 8, 2014)

Can someone add the same black and white border as this



To these?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2014)

can I get this 150x150 pls!


----------



## Gin (Jan 8, 2014)

Moody said:


> Can someone add the same black and white border as this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gin (Jan 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> can I get this 150x150 pls!




had to remove some frames


----------



## SLB (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks a lot man! Perfect


----------



## Magician (Jan 9, 2014)

[sp][/sp]

150x150, focus on his face.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 9, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> 150x150, focus on his face.



​


----------



## tears (Jan 9, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Can someone ava this with black borders please?



had to cut some layers 
hope thats okay :33


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Not what I had in mind 

Will not take but will still rep


----------



## Hariti (Jan 9, 2014)

Kagami/Tetsuya avatars, preferably manga panels?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 9, 2014)

Ava out of , please.


----------



## Remyx (Jan 9, 2014)

I want an avatar/sig made from this, but with extra designs in it.


----------



## G (Jan 10, 2014)

150x150 avatar
Add some effects etc
No border


----------



## Bansai (Jan 10, 2014)

G said:


> 150x150 avatar
> Add some effects etc
> No border


Like this?


----------



## G (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes               .


----------



## Silver (Jan 10, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Ava out of , please.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 10, 2014)

Silver said:


> *Spoiler*: __



thanks :33


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 10, 2014)

i want an avi and sig (all senior size) of this


----------



## Bansai (Jan 11, 2014)

G said:


> Yes               .


Rep if taking, please.



TheDivineOneDannii said:


> i want an avi and sig (all senior size) of this





With regard to the sig: Do you only want it to be resized to a senior size sig or cropped?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2014)

could someone make this senior size and slow it down?


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> could someone make this senior size and slow it down?



Like this?


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2014)

can I get this in 100x100 size, 39.1 KB or under



150x150 for these with a white border

^for this one, can you cut out the dudes running? thx


----------



## Scizor (Jan 11, 2014)

starr said:


> _*Request*_



Here you go:

​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2014)

scizor, you're awesome, as always


----------



## Scizor (Jan 11, 2014)

starr said:


> scizor, you're awesome, as always



I'm glad you like them and you're welcome, as always <3


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 12, 2014)

Can someone reduce my sig size below the 1MB limit please?

Here's the original if you want the better quality stock.


----------



## G (Jan 12, 2014)

Bruno Buccellati avatars


----------



## JoJo (Jan 12, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Can someone reduce my sig size below the 1MB limit please?
> 
> Here's the original if you want the better quality stock.


----------



## santanico (Jan 12, 2014)

resize, white border, 150x150


----------



## Araragi (Jan 12, 2014)

1 solid black border and 1 dotted for my avy


----------



## sworder (Jan 12, 2014)

starr said:


> resize, white border, 150x150







Aladdin said:


> 1 solid black border and 1 dotted for my avy


----------



## Araragi (Jan 12, 2014)

sworder      ~


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 12, 2014)

It's a bit quick. Could you make it a touch slower and still be in the limit please?


----------



## Bansai (Jan 13, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> It's a bit quick. Could you make it a touch slower and still be in the limit please?



Is one of these slow enough?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 13, 2014)

Bansai said:


> Is one of these slow enough?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



2nd to last looks fine, cheers.


----------



## Nim (Jan 13, 2014)

Charlotte (Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica) avas pls >-<
(150x150 if possible)


----------



## Impact (Jan 13, 2014)

Avatar of the first panel on the right with thin black borders


sig of the children talking


----------



## Bansai (Jan 13, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Avatar of the first panel on the right with thin black borders
> 
> 
> sig of the children talking



Wow. That's sexy.


----------



## Impact (Jan 13, 2014)

I know right 

ah I forgot to put add borders to the sig too.

thanks Iva


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2014)

senior size, same quality, please


----------



## Marcο (Jan 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality, please


----------



## familyparka (Jan 13, 2014)

I've already done it, lmao.

You can take it anyways :3


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2014)

senior size pls and quality


----------



## Scizor (Jan 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls and quality



Here you go:
​
rep if taking, please


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello!

I am not sure if the kind user Gin still posts around here, but can someone create an alternate batch of coloured Detective sets as seen in my signature? Essentially the style will remain the same, as with the quality, but the colour of the trench coat and fedora will be in a number of different spectrums of light(Black, White, Grey, Blue, Red, etc).

Gin actually made be a bunch of them a couple years ago, but sadly I did not back them up to a HD.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.



*P.S:* I did some Detective work, and discovered that the originals are still intact. I have now managed to save them again. Great Success!

However a few new colour schemes would be appreciated. Go wild with them, and unleash your creative license!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jan 14, 2014)

[sp][/sp]

_Senior GIF avatar please, same border as my current avy. :33_


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Marcο (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks, man. Gotta spread.


----------



## Remyx (Jan 14, 2014)

Remyx said:


> I want an avatar/sig made from this, but with extra designs in it.


Anybody at all?


----------



## sworder (Jan 14, 2014)

if you want extra stuff, either hope Snow Princess is in the mood (sounds dirty ) or ask in a request shop where it's most likely to be done


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

can I get this too?


----------



## Imagine (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> can I get this too?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2014)

omg avys of mae young pls ;______;


----------



## Zenith (Jan 15, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> omg avys of mae young pls ;______;




unfortunately, i couldn't find more stocks


----------



## Impact (Jan 15, 2014)

Avatar of dark Cabbage with thin black borders?


----------



## Hariti (Jan 15, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Avatar of dark Cabbage with thin black borders?


----------



## Kairi (Jan 15, 2014)

can i get 150x150 avys of black/dark haired anime girls (id really like gifs but not necessary). doesnt matter who!


----------



## Impact (Jan 15, 2014)

Hariti said:


>



You're awesome 

Edit: I'm 24'd I'll rep as soon as I can.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jan 15, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> _Senior GIF avatar please, same border as my current avy. :33_


_Re-requesting. _


----------



## familyparka (Jan 15, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _Re-requesting. _



I got it done, only problem is that the file is too heavy. I didnt want to change the quality, so I guess its up to you to decide what to do about it


----------



## Bitty (Jan 15, 2014)

can someone crop this gif for me 

I want the pic frame at the bottom...150x150, with a dotted border if you can.
please & thanks.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 15, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _Re-requesting. _





This one is 150x150 / Bordered. Should work.


----------



## familyparka (Jan 15, 2014)

Kairi said:


> can i get 150x150 avys of black/dark haired anime girls (id really like gifs but not necessary). doesnt matter who!



Here you are, hope you like them


----------



## Shaz (Jan 15, 2014)

Bitty said:


> can someone crop this gif for me
> 
> I want the pic frame at the bottom...150x150, with a dotted border if you can.
> please & thanks.





Slowed down version:


----------



## Bitty (Jan 15, 2014)

thanks so much. its awesome.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jan 15, 2014)

Shaz said:


> This one is 150x150 / Bordered. Should work.



_Thank you, kind sir. _


----------



## Kairi (Jan 15, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Here you are, hope you like them



omg thank you so much, i dont even know which one to use!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2014)

senior size, pls


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Liverbird (Jan 15, 2014)

; cut the bottom part to get rid of what's left of that PL watermark

thanks in advance


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 15, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> ; cut the bottom part to get rid of what's left of that PL watermark
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Blαck (Jan 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls


This work? 
​


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Azula (Jan 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _an avatar out of this_ 





125x125

thanks


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 16, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> *Spoiler*: _an avatar out of this_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Is 100kb still the limit?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 16, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



great thanks, i have one more little thing to ask you though.. could you possibly change the 2nd avatar and focus it on luis suarez' facial expression(the guy in red) and exclude ivanovic (the guy in blue). thanks in advance


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2014)

Three avas please :33


----------



## Hariti (Jan 16, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Three avas please :33


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2014)

^Thanks a lot :33
but could you please make this onea bit closer on Obito's face?


----------



## Hariti (Jan 16, 2014)

Like this?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2014)

Yup, ty


----------



## Kanki (Jan 16, 2014)

Possible to get this to sig-size? Possibly  with a border of any kind?

thanks.


----------



## G (Jan 16, 2014)

150x120 avy


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Kanga (Jan 16, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Possible to get this to sig-size? Possibly  with a border of any kind?
> 
> thanks.





Does this work?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



had to cut out a lot of frames to get it under the limit


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks, Luca. Gotta spread.


----------



## Kanki (Jan 16, 2014)

Kanga said:


> Does this work?



Thanks, is it possible to have it slightly smaller?


----------



## SLB (Jan 16, 2014)

Senior avatar please. One without border, and one with a black and white one. Crop out the end bit with the words on the bottom. Thanks.


----------



## Impact (Jan 17, 2014)

Senior avatars of all, and possibly the last one slow down a bit.


----------



## Gin (Jan 17, 2014)

requesting a transparency

just remove all the black (not the dark grey) and make it look good please


----------



## Silver (Jan 17, 2014)

G said:


> 150x120 avy


 



Moody said:


> Senior avatar please. One without border, and one with a black and white one. Crop out the end bit with the words on the bottom. Thanks.


 


♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior avatars of all, and possibly the last one slow down a bit.


----------



## Impact (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks silver.

I need to rep you more than once


----------



## familyparka (Jan 17, 2014)

Frost said:


> requesting a transparency
> 
> just remove all the black (not the dark grey) and make it look good please



Here you go.



And just in case you needed a 150x150 one.


----------



## SLB (Jan 17, 2014)

@Silver Thanks man!


----------



## Gin (Jan 17, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> And just in case you needed a 150x150 one.


nice, thank you


----------



## Kanga (Jan 17, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Thanks, is it possible to have it slightly smaller?


----------



## Azula (Jan 17, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Is 100kb still the limit?



thanks 

yes it is


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Senior avy pls: 

Resize to 550x323:

Will rep and cred


----------



## Hellblazer (Jan 17, 2014)

Make a sig out of this and an Avi(150x150) from the guy in the far left(morpheus)
Would appreciate good quality for both 
If not possible then let me know.


----------



## Hariti (Jan 17, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Senior avy pls:
> 
> Resize to 550x323:
> 
> Will rep and cred



Is this okay?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 17, 2014)

That's mighty fine, thank you.

You want cred?


----------



## Hariti (Jan 17, 2014)

Nah, it's ok, you don't have to.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Okay.

Thanks again.


----------



## Monochrome (Jan 17, 2014)

Requesting a transparency please 
 please. One with all without background and one with Hiroomi Nase without the wall (black hair, scarf) only. 


Thank you very very much. I'm busy so you help me a lot


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 17, 2014)

Requesting Armoured Gilgamesh from Fate/Zero sets please.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 17, 2014)

Can i get a 150x150 avatar of just the frog, with a dotted border? Please and thank you


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 17, 2014)

anyone have tuxedo mask stuff?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2014)

senior size of Amy, pls


----------



## Gin (Jan 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size of Amy, pls




had to remove some frames


----------



## Ceria (Jan 17, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> There you go
> ​
> Fixed​



thanks alot!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Marcο (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2014)

and this too, pls

same quality


----------



## Blαck (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> and this too, pls
> 
> same quality


Gave it a shot​


----------



## Hellblazer (Jan 18, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Make a sig out of this and an Avi(150x150) from the guy in the far left(morpheus)
> Would appreciate good quality for both
> If not possible then let me know.




Repost...


----------



## ℛei (Jan 18, 2014)

please and thanks :33


----------



## Blαck (Jan 18, 2014)

ℛei said:


> please and thanks :33



Link doesn't work for me 

edit- nevermind looks like someone already took care of it.


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 18, 2014)

ℛei said:


> please and thanks :33







BlackniteSwartz said:


> Link doesn't work for me
> 
> edit- nevermind looks like someone already took care of it.



There's one http:// too much


----------



## ℛei (Jan 18, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Link doesn't work for me
> 
> edit- nevermind looks like someone already took care of it.



woops sorry,typed http:// twice 

thanks you <3

ugh 24'd to rep


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Marcο (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks. Gotta spread.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 18, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> great thanks, i have one more little thing to ask you though.. could you possibly change the 2nd avatar and focus it on luis suarez' facial expression(the guy in red) and exclude ivanovic (the guy in blue). thanks in advance



sorry, I was away the last two days.


----------



## Iskandar (Jan 18, 2014)

I need someone with good editing/redrawing skills to remove all the fold lines + all the  text (logo included) on the bottom-right of .
If you feel like the image need some cleaning to improve the overall quality, do as you please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 18, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> sorry, I was away the last two days.



it's perfectly okay, and thanks again.. too bad i cant rep you again:/


----------



## Null (Jan 18, 2014)

Can someone resize it to senior size with dotted borders? Thanks


----------



## Bonly (Jan 18, 2014)

Any 150X150 Doflamingo avatars with a pink border?


----------



## Bansai (Jan 18, 2014)

Null said:


> Can someone resize it to senior size with dotted borders? Thanks


​Here you go, buddy!


Bonly said:


> Any 150X150 Doflamingo avatars with a pink border?



Do you like any of these? 

​


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 18, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Make a sig out of this and an Avi(150x150) from the guy in the far left(morpheus)
> Would appreciate good quality for both
> If not possible then let me know.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 18, 2014)

Can someone make me a set (avatar + signature) out of this image?
I just want the white background removed (I believe I want is called a transparent sig) and the image resized to fit the size.
Senior size BTW.

Will pay with rep and credit.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 19, 2014)

Bansai said:


> Do you like any of these?
> 
> ​



Thank you my good sir, these are great


----------



## Remyx (Jan 19, 2014)

Any reason why no one has been able to do mine?


----------



## G (Jan 19, 2014)

Avatar resize


----------



## santanico (Jan 19, 2014)

crop and resize 150x150


if you can crop out half of the white border, it's too big


crop out the words plz


same


----------



## Bansai (Jan 19, 2014)

starr said:


> crop and resize 150x150
> 
> 
> if you can crop out half of the white border, it's too big
> ...



Wait. Do you want each of them to be cropped and resized to a 150x150 image?
If so:







If not, tell me.


----------



## santanico (Jan 19, 2014)

yes I did, thank you :33

edit:

actually, can you get rid of the white border altogether for the first one?


----------



## Bansai (Jan 19, 2014)

starr said:


> yes I did, thank you :33
> 
> edit:
> 
> actually, can you get rid of the white border altogether for the first one?



You're very welcome and sure. I'll do that right away. I'll edit this post as soon as I'm done. 

Edit: Done


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 19, 2014)

Can someone make this into a set, please?


----------



## santanico (Jan 19, 2014)

you're awesome, ty!!  +reps


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2014)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 19, 2014)

Remyx said:


> Any reason why no one has been able to do mine?



Repost it. it's easy to miss it here.


----------



## Bansai (Jan 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls



I had to cut out a few frames to maintain the quality, because there is a file size limit for regular senior members.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2014)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Gold Roger (Jan 19, 2014)

Senior sized set 

Stock:


Borders Dotted


----------



## JoJo (Jan 19, 2014)

Gold Roger said:


> Senior sized set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...







I (or someone else) can resize the sig for you if you find it too big.


----------



## Table (Jan 20, 2014)

Do whatever you want, just make it an avatar please.


----------



## Marcο (Jan 20, 2014)

Table said:


> Do whatever you want, just make it an avatar please.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 20, 2014)

Table said:


> Do whatever you want, just make it an avatar please.



Here you go:
​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Table (Jan 20, 2014)

Marcο said:


>





Scizor said:


> Here you go:
> ​
> Rep if taking, please.



Thanks guys.  24'd now but I'll rep later.  Remind me if I forget :33


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2014)

any sherlock (bbc) avvies?


----------



## Marcο (Jan 20, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> any sherlock (bbc) avvies?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2014)

thanks. 

how about some of moriarty, magnuson, and adler? :33


----------



## Evolution (Jan 20, 2014)

EVO said:


> Can someone make me a set (avatar + signature) out of this image?
> I just want the white background removed (I believe I want is called a transparent set) and the image resized to fit the size.
> Senior size BTW.
> 
> ...


Re-requesting.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 20, 2014)

only sherlock blog i know hasn't got any magnussen yet


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> only sherlock blog i know hasn't got any magnussen yet



these are gold. thanks.


----------



## familyparka (Jan 20, 2014)

EVO said:


> Re-requesting.



Here you have mate, hope you like it.

If you want any change at all just ask for it.

*Avy:*



*Sign:*


----------



## G (Jan 20, 2014)

G said:


> Avatar resize



**


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 20, 2014)

it's impossible to keep that gif at 150x150 without including some of the text

you okay with that?


----------



## Evolution (Jan 20, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Here you have mate, hope you like it.
> 
> If you want any change at all just ask for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, they're awesome.


----------



## Bansai (Jan 20, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Is the avy size limit 500 kb? I frogot ​



That's the file size limit for 150x200 avatars. If someone is limited to a 150x150 avatar, he has a file size limit of 364.8 kb


----------



## Xeros (Jan 20, 2014)

Request:

Can someone add a border to this? Line border will do.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 20, 2014)

Xeros said:


> Request:
> 
> Can someone add a border to this? Line border will do.





Black border (kinda hard to see)



white border (also hard to see)



Black and White border

I can thicken the borders/do other colors if you want


----------



## Xeros (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Black border (kinda hard to see)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!

@Cheeky, image doesn't seem to show, but thanks


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2014)

senior size, same quality


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2014)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Blαck (Jan 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls




Had to cut a few frames from the second one​


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls



Couldn't just keep it same quality without reducing colors and some frames, here's my try on it though.
​


----------



## Azula (Jan 21, 2014)

turn this into 125x125 avatar :33


----------



## familyparka (Jan 21, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> turn this into 125x125 avatar :33



Here you go mate, hope it's good.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 21, 2014)

150x 150

dotted border

enhanced color/saturation plz


get rid of the back ground


will rep twice.


----------



## Bansai (Jan 21, 2014)

Revy said:


> 150x 150
> 
> dotted border
> 
> ...


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 21, 2014)

thanks.

will give u ur first rep when I can.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2014)

edit: dammit


----------



## Bansai (Jan 21, 2014)

Revy said:


> thanks.
> 
> will give u ur first rep when I can.



It's cool. Since it's you, you don't have to rep.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 21, 2014)

Revy said:


> 150x 150
> 
> dotted border
> 
> ...


​
Edit- Damn I was too late


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 21, 2014)

^
@BlackniteSwartz & Lucaniel
I'm gonna rep both of you for your effort. Thanks guys.


Bansai said:


> It's cool. Since it's you, you don't have to rep.



Take the damn rep.

Gonna rep you regardless of what you say.


----------



## Viper (Jan 21, 2014)

Avyy

two reps, I swear!!!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## G (Jan 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> it's impossible to keep that gif at 150x150 without including some of the text
> 
> you okay with that?



Yes, I am!


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 21, 2014)

G said:


> Yes, I am!



I already made them for you, check back the other page. Tell me what you think or changes you want!​


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2014)

resize, white border plz


----------



## Marcο (Jan 21, 2014)

starr said:


> resize, white border plz


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2014)

G:


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 21, 2014)

starr said:


> resize, white border plz


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2014)

starr:


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2014)

thanks you guys, +reps all around


----------



## Sunako (Jan 21, 2014)

the mentalist avatars/sets/gifs?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks. Gotta spread.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 22, 2014)

Avatar please :33


----------



## Marcο (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

150x150 with a black and white border please.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 22, 2014)

black on the outside or white on the outside?


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

Actually on second though, leave it alone if possible. Just the resize. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 22, 2014)

welp i wound up doing two version cos i didn't see that


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks a bunch man!


----------



## Rosi (Jan 23, 2014)

Two avas please.


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 23, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Two avas please.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 23, 2014)

150x150, please.


----------



## Bansai (Jan 23, 2014)

Jagger said:


> 150x150, please.



​
Here you go, buddy. Do you want a border?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 23, 2014)

Vengeance said:


>



thanks :33


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2014)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 23, 2014)

had to cut a lotta frames out, soz


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks, brehhh


----------



## Jagger (Jan 23, 2014)

Bansai said:


> ​
> Here you go, buddy. Do you want a border?


Nope, it's awesome as it is!

Thank you and repped. :33


----------



## Oceania (Jan 23, 2014)

Would anyone be so kind as to hook me up with a nice Johnny Bravo ava?

senior size please.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 23, 2014)

Oceania said:


> Would anyone be so kind as to hook me up with a nice Johnny Bravo ava?
> 
> senior size please.





Is this one good?​


----------



## Oceania (Jan 23, 2014)

I like it thank you. :3


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 23, 2014)

Could some one hook me up with some Kill La Kill Ryuko Matoi avys?

Senior size please?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2014)

can you turn this into avatar proper?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 23, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> can you turn this into avatar proper?





Is this ok for you?​


Black Sheep said:


> Could some one hook me up with some Kill La Kill Ryuko Matoi avys?
> 
> Senior size please?



​How about these?​


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 23, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Is this ok for you?​
> 
> ​How about these?​



Yeah, those are fine. thanks.


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2014)

resize and crop, w/ white border plz


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 24, 2014)

starr said:


> resize and crop, w/ white border plz



First one I had to cut few frames out and reduce the color a bit to reduce the filesize.


Second one:​


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2014)

damn I need to spread, I'll get back to you later :33


----------



## Monochrome (Jan 24, 2014)

Render/Transparence me , please? And without the brownish floor, please. Thank you


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2014)

senior size, same quality


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 24, 2014)

lel the reps you owe me are piling up


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2014)

I owe you two reps, my nikka


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 24, 2014)

Any Madara gif avatars?


----------



## Blαck (Jan 24, 2014)

Avalon said:


> Any Madara gif avatars?



​


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 24, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Thanks man, repped.


----------



## Z (Jan 24, 2014)

Fujitora (One Piece) avatars/set?


----------



## Jagger (Jan 24, 2014)

150x150 avatar with dotted border, please?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 24, 2014)

Jagger said:


> 150x150 avatar with dotted border, please?



Links not working.​


----------



## Jagger (Jan 24, 2014)

For fuck's sake, that shit never works at first. 

Edit:


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 24, 2014)

Here you go​


----------



## Jagger (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 25, 2014)

Yorie said:


> Render/Transparence me , please? And without the brownish floor, please. Thank you


Sorry for late reply, here you go:​


Jagger said:


> Thank you!



Glad you like it :33​


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

I have 2 requests involving the same video.



I'd like a 150x150 avatar of 0:08-0:09.

The sig is a bit more complicated.

I'd like a segment of clips that go after each other, all clips of the same person in the video.
The clips are 0:08-0:09, 0:21-0:23, 0:26-0:27(When he gets out of the chair) and 0:36-0:37(finishes getting out of the chair.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 25, 2014)

senior sized sig please


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

---



150x149, please, same quality


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 26, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior sized sig please
> 
> [sp][/sp]



 I made some matching avys, take whatever you like;


----------



## Blαck (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x149, please, same quality



Had to cut some frames, they need to raise the limit or something 
​


----------



## Nim (Jan 26, 2014)

I also tried xD don't know the allowed file sizes tho


----------



## Vash (Jan 26, 2014)

Mugen from Samurai Champloo ava's, if you'd be so kind


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls


Had to cut some frames out.​


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 150x149, please, same quality


thanks stunna. 


Snow Princess said:


> I made some matching avys, take whatever you like;



omfg. you're the best ever.  thanks


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

I mean, like, not resized or anything. Capturing all of his body


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I mean, like, not resized or anything. Capturing all of his body


Is this good?​


----------



## Remyx (Jan 26, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> Repost it. it's easy to miss it here.





Remyx said:


> I want an avatar/sig made from this, but with extra designs in it.



**


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Does anyone happen to have some good 150x200 avatars from Simon from TTGL lying around, that they're willing to share/give away?

It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chad (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

Senior sized Boba Fett avatars please.


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2014)

Astral said:


>



Thanks, awesome!









...could I have them both with borders? (a)


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2014)

500x326 like so, same quality, please:



and a senior size avatar


----------



## Gin (Jan 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 500x326 like so, same quality, please:
> 
> 
> 
> and a senior size avatar



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chad (Jan 28, 2014)

Didi said:


> Thanks, awesome!
> 
> ...could I have them both with borders? (a)



Specify the type of border please, because I have no way of knowing which type you want.


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh haha, sorry. Uhm, dotted border would be best for the Simon's back one (the one I'm wearing atm), single continuous black line border for the other one. Would be greatly appreciated. :33


----------



## Chad (Jan 28, 2014)

Anythang for TTGL


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2014)

You're the best! I'd rep more but I need to spread


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2014)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Imagine (Jan 28, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 28, 2014)

Remyx said:


> I want an avatar/sig made from this, but with extra designs in it.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 28, 2014)

Vae said:


> Senior sized Boba Fett avatars please.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2014)

senior size, same quality pls!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 28, 2014)

heh heh that's two again now


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ava and sig please


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



Thanks, will rep but 24'd right now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes I wanted to request this pic into senior member ava size no Borders



 and this Pic resized to fit better in my sig.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 29, 2014)

Superman said:


> Yes I wanted to request this pic into senior member ava size no Borders
> 
> 
> 
> and this Pic resized to fit better in my sig.



*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

140x140, please, same quality


----------



## Vice (Jan 29, 2014)

Any chance to turn this into a 150x150 avatar with a border? Thanks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 thank you, rep sent.


----------



## Silver (Jan 29, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Ava and sig please






Stunna said:


> 140x140, please, same quality


 


Vice said:


> Any chance to turn this into a 150x150 avatar with a border? Thanks.


V half the shots


with 55 imgs quality gets murdered, maybe someone else can do better


----------



## Vice (Jan 29, 2014)

Silver said:


> V half the shots
> 
> 
> with 55 imgs quality gets murdered, maybe someone else can do better



These are pretty good. I was expecting size to be an issue. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 29, 2014)

Z said:


> Fujitora (One Piece) avatars/set?







and some sigs;

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2014)

Requesting for someone to trans this for me, will heartily rep anyone who tries.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 29, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Requesting for someone to trans this for me, will heartily rep anyone who tries.



Gave it a shot
​


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 30, 2014)

150x150 avatar, please?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jan 30, 2014)

Jagger said:


> 150x150 avatar, please?



Gave it a shot. :33


----------



## Bitty (Jan 30, 2014)

can someone make this smaller, a bit slimmer, with a dotted-border 

thanks


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 30, 2014)

Bitty said:


> can someone make this smaller, a bit slimmer, with a dotted-border
> 
> thanks



What do you mean smaller but slimmer? Do you have exact size?


----------



## Bitty (Jan 30, 2014)

ummm no exact size in mind....just make it about 40% smaller & that be fine.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 30, 2014)

Bitty said:


> ummm no exact size in mind....just make it about 40% smaller & that be fine.



There you go
​


----------



## Jagger (Jan 30, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Gave it a shot. :33


Thank you!


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 30, 2014)

Can someone turn this into an avy for me?


I just want one with no border and one with a really thin one. Please and thank you.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 30, 2014)

Grimmjow said:


> Can someone turn this into an avy for me?
> 
> 
> I just want one with no border and one with a really thin one. Please and thank you.



Didn't specify whether you wanted a white or black border so here's both
​


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 30, 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 30, 2014)

Make me a set out of these.
150 x 150 avy
sig-using the whole stock. resizing but no cutting.
dotted border plz.
*And if you can,do something with the coloring of the stock. Will rep three times if you can.*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 30, 2014)

Revy said:


> Make me a set out of these.
> 150 x 150 avy
> sig-using the whole stock. resizing but no cutting.
> dotted border plz.
> ...



Gave a try ( ._.)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blαck (Jan 30, 2014)

Revy said:


> Make me a set out of these.
> 150 x 150 avy
> sig-using the whole stock. resizing but no cutting.
> dotted border plz.
> ...



​


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 30, 2014)

both sets look awesome!
But I like BlackniteSwartz's set a lil better.
However I will rep you twice ,Cheeky Nayrudo for making an attempt.:33


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 31, 2014)

Can someone make this into a 150x150 avatar for me please? Thanks a bunch :3


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Jaded Heart said:


> [sp]Can someone make this into a 150x150 avatar for me please? Thanks a bunch :3
> 
> [/sp]



Had to cut off frames.
​


----------



## G (Jan 31, 2014)

0:53 - 0:58
avy plz


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 31, 2014)

G said:


> 0:53 - 0:58
> avy plz



There you go
​


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

senior size, same quality please

don't include the text


----------



## Bansai (Jan 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality please
> 
> don't include the text


 

Had to cut out several frames to maintain the quality, because the gif had too many frames.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 31, 2014)

Resize please :33


----------



## Bansai (Jan 31, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Resize please :33



​
Here you go.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 31, 2014)

Bansai said:


> ​
> Here you go.



Thaaanks!


----------



## santanico (Jan 31, 2014)

can someone plz make this a bit smaller?


----------



## Blαck (Jan 31, 2014)

starr said:


> can someone plz make this a bit smaller?





Or did you have an exact size in mind?


----------



## santanico (Jan 31, 2014)

that's fine 

thank you


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 1, 2014)

can i have this as an avi instead ??? senior sized.



i want this as my sig (senior sized)


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## luminaeus (Feb 1, 2014)

Can someone make this a transparency for me please? will rep/cred


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 1, 2014)

Someone make a set to junior size with anything from this artist :


----------



## familyparka (Feb 1, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


> Someone make a set to junior size with anything from this artist :



What a great artist, I've never seen anything of his work before, but I was left enchanted after the first look.

Here's what I made, hope you like it. As usual, if you want any change or whatever just ask for it Millie :3

*Avy:*


*Sign:*


----------



## familyparka (Feb 1, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Can someone make this a transparency for me please? will rep/cred



Here you go.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you<3

credited via mouse-over text


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 1, 2014)

familyparka said:


> What a great artist, I've never seen anything of his work before, but I was left enchanted after the first look.
> 
> Here's what I made, hope you like it. As usual, if you want any change or whatever just ask for it Millie :3
> 
> ...



Thanks for the try parka <3
But i will be honest and say i don't like it sorry


----------



## familyparka (Feb 1, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


> Thanks for the try parka <3
> But i will be honest and say i don't like it sorry



Honesty above all my friend


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 1, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Honesty above all my friend



i still love ya


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 1, 2014)

can i have this as a sig...senior sized please.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

senior size, ples

just Spike's face -- no resizing

get the top of his tie too :33


----------



## Bansai (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, ples
> 
> just Spike's face -- no resizing
> 
> get the top of his tie too :33


Your request confused me a bit. I understood it in two different ways. Is any one of these correct?
​


TheDivineOneDannii said:


> can i have this as a sig...senior sized please.



Is it only resizing you need?


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

They're both correct. 

well, I mean, not technically

but they're still good lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

i think he meant this


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

that is what I meant, yes

thanks to both of you 

gotta spread


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 1, 2014)

Bansai said:


> Your request confused me a bit. I understood it in two different ways. Is any one of these correct?
> ​
> 
> 
> ...



yes thats all i needed....the other sig was too tall so i had to change it.. thank you


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2014)

crop it just a liiiiittle bit & resize 150x150


----------



## Blαck (Feb 1, 2014)

starr said:


> crop it just a liiiiittle bit & resize 150x150


This work? 
​


----------



## Scizor (Feb 1, 2014)

I'd like the background of  transparent, please. One version without resizing and one 200x200 version, please.

Will rep, but will use on another forum.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 1, 2014)

Scizor said:


> I'd like the background of  transparent, please. One version without resizing and one 200x200 version, please.
> 
> Will rep, but will use on another forum.



​


----------



## Scizor (Feb 1, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​




Thanks a lot!
Rep on the way


----------



## santanico (Feb 2, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> This work?
> ​



thanks  remind me to rep you, gotta spread


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 2, 2014)

Need a set please.

Ava



Sig



Will reward as usual.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

^ done, posted in alt thread


----------



## Impact (Feb 2, 2014)

Senior size with dotted borders?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior size with dotted borders?


----------



## Impact (Feb 2, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## Jagger (Feb 3, 2014)

Any Fen Shen Ji avatars/sets?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Gin (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls


----------



## Impact (Feb 4, 2014)

Senior size avatar.


----------



## Bansai (Feb 4, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior size avatar.



​


----------



## Impact (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks bro


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 4, 2014)

If someone could put dotted borders around these gifs I would greatly appreciate it (and rep you of course). Please leave all images the same size,


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 4, 2014)

Jaded Heart said:


> If someone could put dotted borders around these gifs I would greatly appreciate it (and rep you of course). Please leave all images the same size,



There you go


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 4, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Any Fen Shen Ji avatars/sets?



here;


----------



## Jagger (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 4, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> There you go
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



For some reason the gif doesn't actually move when I upload it as my avatar. I checked the file size and it's not too large, so maybe I saved it incorrectly? Because I'm viewing it now in this thread and it's working fine.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 4, 2014)

Jaded Heart said:


> For some reason the gif doesn't actually move when I upload it as my avatar. I checked the file size and it's not too large, so maybe I saved it incorrectly? Because I'm viewing it now in this thread and it's working fine.



It must be the filesize, but because you said keep them the same and had one smaller gif, I thought you wanted to use the bigger ones for your sig like you have it now. The only way I can reduce the gifs down to avatar friendly is to resize them, so here:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 4, 2014)

I just wanted the original avatar with a dotted border added onto it to work (the 150x150 I posted). I'm still going to keep my signature the same.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 4, 2014)

Hmm that's strange, I just checked it and the file size was way below the limit in 250KB.​


----------



## Marcο (Feb 4, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Hmm that's strange, I just checked it and the file size was way below the limit in 250KB.​


You didn't account for the increase in dimensions due to the border. The avatars are 152 x 152.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh sorry, that was a pretty embarrassing mistake there, I never got this so I didn't realize. There you go the fixed one.
​


----------



## Azula (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## SLB (Feb 5, 2014)

Can someone add a black and White border like this



to mu current avatar, please?


----------



## Bansai (Feb 5, 2014)

Moody said:


> Can someone add a black and White border like this
> 
> 
> 
> to mu current avatar, please?



Dat Ursula.


----------



## SLB (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks dude. 24 Hour'd, but I'll rep when I can.


----------



## Vitriol (Feb 5, 2014)

Any yukinoshita yukino avys from oregairu? :33 thanks


----------



## Table (Feb 5, 2014)

Can I get this 150x200 please?
Not sure if I want a border.... Maybe dotted?  I don't know, whatever you think.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kanga (Feb 5, 2014)

Table said:


> Can I get this 150x200 please?
> Not sure if I want a border.... Maybe dotted?  I don't know, whatever you think.
> 
> 
> ...









are these okay?


----------



## Table (Feb 5, 2014)

Kanga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, thank you mucho darling :3


----------



## Blαck (Feb 5, 2014)

Jaded Heart said:


> Could someone make both of these 150x150?
> 
> Much appreciated




​


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 6, 2014)

senior size avi please


senior size sig please.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 6, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior size avi please



​
I think the gif you want as a sig is already senior size


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 6, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​
> I think the gif you want as a sig is already senior size



it's cool  

thanks tho


----------



## SLB (Feb 6, 2014)

Same border as my avatar please?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 6, 2014)

Moody said:


> Same border as my avatar please?


Here you go.:33


----------



## G (Feb 6, 2014)

Lego movie avatars lol


----------



## Evolution (Feb 6, 2014)

Can someone make me an avatar from this image?

And a sig from this?

Border: The same type *Kai Jr.* used two posts above.
Senior size BTW.

Will pay with rep. 
Thanks.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 7, 2014)

can i request this image

with only Zetsu, and the spikes over a transparent background? :3


----------



## G (Feb 7, 2014)

avy resize


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2014)

crop and re-size w/ white border






thx


----------



## Marcο (Feb 7, 2014)

starr said:


> crop and re-size w/ white border
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lyanna (Feb 7, 2014)

Can someone add white thin line border and white dotted border to this set, please? :33


*Spoiler*: __ 




(Don't resize)


----------



## Blαck (Feb 7, 2014)

G said:


> avy resize



​


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2014)

thank you so very very much


----------



## Bansai (Feb 8, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Can someone please make the background in  transparent, please? (No need to resize)
> 
> Will rep of course.


​
Like this?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 8, 2014)

Bansai said:


> Like this?



It's a bit too rough around the edges, sorry. =0

But you haven't done a bad job at all. Plus rep on the way


----------



## Bansai (Feb 8, 2014)

Scizor said:


> It's a bit too rough around the edges, sorry. =0
> 
> But you haven't done a bad job at all. Plus rep on the way



Argh, I hoped you wouldn't reply before I was done. I forgot a step. Look at it now.


----------



## Evolution (Feb 8, 2014)

EVO said:


> Can someone make me an avatar from this image?
> 
> And a sig from this?
> 
> ...


Re-requesting.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 8, 2014)

Bansai said:


> Argh, I hoped you wouldn't reply before I was done. I forgot a step. Look at it now.



That looks a lot better, thank you!

But I should just move my rediculous transparancy standards elsewhere, lol.


----------



## Bansai (Feb 8, 2014)

EVO said:


> Re-requesting.



*Spoiler*: __ 





​



The border is hard to see because the signature you have is bigger than Kai's. Do you want me to make the borders bigger? And do you want the sig to be smaller?


----------



## Evolution (Feb 8, 2014)

Make the border a bit bigger and can you also put borders to the avatar as well?


----------



## Bansai (Feb 8, 2014)

EVO said:


> Make the border a bit bigger and can you also put borders to the avatar as well?



Which one of the avatars?


----------



## Evolution (Feb 8, 2014)

Bansai said:


> Which one of the avatars?


These two if you can.


----------



## Bansai (Feb 8, 2014)

​


----------



## Evolution (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you, they're perfect.


----------



## Bansai (Feb 8, 2014)

Agassi said:


> Can someone add white thin line border and white dotted border to this set, please? :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You could have told me to do so when I sent it to you in the giveaway thread. 


​
I removed the source on the bottom of the signature, by the way. Do you want me to add it again?


----------



## Lyanna (Feb 8, 2014)

Bansai said:


> You could have told me to do so when I sent it to you in the giveaway thread.
> 
> 
> ​
> I removed the source on the bottom of the signature, by the way. Do you want me to add it again?



Oh, I dunno if you can add borders before, Bansai  

Uhm, can you pls make it double-border, white thin line border inside then dotted-border outside?

Thanks for removing the source  I'll still rep this ofc :33


----------



## Bansai (Feb 8, 2014)

Agassi said:


> Oh, I dunno if you can add borders before, Bansai
> 
> Uhm, can you pls make it double-border, white thin line border inside then dotted-border outside?
> 
> Thanks for removing the source  I'll still rep this ofc :33



Ah, that's what you meant. Well, here you go:

*Spoiler*: __ 




​



*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Lyanna (Feb 8, 2014)

^ The borders are switched  The white line border is supposed to be the one inside not the dotted one 

Still gonna rep this because of the bother :33

Gonna spread first


----------



## Bansai (Feb 8, 2014)

Agassi said:


> ^ The borders are switched  The white line border is supposed to be the one inside not the dotted one
> 
> Still gonna rep this because of the bother :33
> 
> Gonna spread first



Actually these are two different versions. One with the white border inside and the dotted border outside and one with the white border outside and the dotted border inside.


----------



## Lyanna (Feb 8, 2014)

^You sneaked edit, you sly fox 

Kidding here (◡‿◡✿)

Thank you, Bansai (✿◠‿◠)

(got 24'd, will rep you later )


----------



## Bansai (Feb 8, 2014)

No need to rep again and sorry about that. I posted it a bit too early without adding the other two links and adding spoiler tags. You guys need to stop replying so soon so I can make up for my mistakes before you notice.


----------



## Bitty (Feb 8, 2014)

150x150 with dotted border  

thanks


----------



## Bansai (Feb 8, 2014)

Bitty said:


> 150x150 with dotted border
> 
> thanks



​


----------



## Bitty (Feb 8, 2014)

can you zoom on it just a wee-bit


----------



## Bansai (Feb 8, 2014)

Bitty said:


> can you zoom on it just a wee-bit



​
Like this? Or does "wee-bit" mean zooming on more than that?


----------



## Bitty (Feb 8, 2014)

that's perfect Ivan-chan


----------



## Magician (Feb 8, 2014)

Anyone have 150x200 Doflamingo avatars?

[sp]I'll get 150x200 someday if it's the last thing I do. [/sp]


----------



## Arcana (Feb 8, 2014)

Render 540 X 350 for sig please


----------



## Sunako (Feb 8, 2014)

karin avatars from 663 please


----------



## Impact (Feb 8, 2014)

Senior avatar.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 8, 2014)

Sunako said:


> karin avatars from 663 please



​


----------



## Blαck (Feb 8, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior avatar.



​


----------



## Impact (Feb 8, 2014)

Awesome bro. 

24'd will rep later


----------



## Gin (Feb 8, 2014)

good Jennifer Lawrence *stocks* and gif avatars please~


----------



## Blαck (Feb 8, 2014)

Frost said:


> good Jennifer Lawrence *stocks* and gif avatars please~





stock of avys​
Edit- fixed, stock images are up. Also fair warning the first stock is pretty big


----------



## Gin (Feb 8, 2014)

I meant stocks of regular images and gif avys (don't need the stock of the gifs)

should have been more clear


----------



## Blαck (Feb 8, 2014)

Frost said:


> I meant stocks of regular images and gif avys (don't need the stock of the gifs)
> 
> should have been more clear



Alright, I think I got it right this time. Check the edit.


----------



## Gin (Feb 8, 2014)

cool, will rep when un-24'd


----------



## Jagger (Feb 9, 2014)

Can someone make  a transparent 150x150 avi? 

Also, if anyone is willing to do it, resize  to senior sig size?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 9, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Can someone make  a transparent 150x150 avi?
> 
> Also, if anyone is willing to do it, resize  to senior sig size?


Gave it a shot

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Remyx (Feb 9, 2014)

Any sets of Mirajane from Fairy Tail?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 9, 2014)

Can I get borders to this :33


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 9, 2014)

what kind of borders?


----------



## ℛei (Feb 9, 2014)

<3


----------



## Remyx (Feb 9, 2014)

Actually, if no one does my last request, can I just get the white in my sig transparent?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2014)

senior size, pls


----------



## Bansai (Feb 9, 2014)

ℛei said:


> <3


Hm... no matter what I do, when I open this gif with Photoshop, it stops at some point and shows the same frame for no reason. This never happened to me before. I constantly get this result and I have no clue why:

Do you have any other source? If not, hopefully someone else can work with it.

Edit: I used an alternative stock and cut out a few panels to keep it under the file size limit for avatars. It's not the same but at least it worked. 



Stunna said:


> senior size, pls


​


----------



## SLB (Feb 9, 2014)

Can I get a black and white border for my current avatar?



Like this


----------



## Bansai (Feb 9, 2014)

moody said:


> Can I get a black and white border for my current avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> Like this



Here you go, buddy. 
​


----------



## ℛei (Feb 9, 2014)

thanks bansai


----------



## Iruel (Feb 9, 2014)

Iruel said:


> can i request this image
> 
> with only Zetsu, and the spikes over a transparent background? :3



re-requesting


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 9, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> what kind of borders?



Black and white would suffice :33


----------



## Marcο (Feb 9, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Can I get borders to this :33


----------



## Jagger (Feb 9, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Gave it a shot
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thank you so much!  Already repped you.

But, if it is not that much of a bother, could you please add a black border?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 9, 2014)

Can someone make a house of stark shield pls?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 9, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Thank you so much!  Already repped you.
> 
> But, if it is not that much of a bother, could you please add a black border?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 9, 2014)

*Stock:* 

Could someone make the background transparent for me, but keep the shadow?


----------



## santanico (Feb 10, 2014)

senior avy, white border plz


----------



## Marcο (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Jagger (Feb 10, 2014)

@Black: Thank you!


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 10, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Can someone make a house of stark shield pls?



I didn't make this, I only removed the background;

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Impact (Feb 10, 2014)

Senior size pls.


----------



## SLB (Feb 10, 2014)

Black and white avatar to my current one, please.





Like that.


----------



## Bansai (Feb 10, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior size pls.


​


moody said:


> Black and white avatar to my current one, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​
Here you go, guys.


----------



## Impact (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## SLB (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks man. I'll rep when I spread.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2014)

^ reduce filesize to ~364 KB or whatever the senior filesize limit for avatars is


ty


----------



## Marcο (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 10, 2014)

@snow can you make a icon version to stick next to username to? thanks.

Want a sig with two pics stuck together with border pls





let it come together with black border pls


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2014)

^
^


----------



## santanico (Feb 10, 2014)

ty! gotta spread :3


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 10, 2014)

Can anyone do an ava for me pls

thin black border as well pls


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2014)

senior size, same quality, within the same border I currently have

if you have to cut frames out, preferably the ones showing the potrait of Joan's face


----------



## Scizor (Feb 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality, within the same border I currently have
> 
> if you have to cut frames out, preferably the ones showing the potrait of Joan's face



Here you are:
​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2014)

can I get this, too? In the same border?


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 10, 2014)

Could someone make this into a senior avatar with a thin, white border? Much thanks


----------



## Marcο (Feb 10, 2014)

Jaded Heart said:


> Could someone make this into a senior avatar with a thin, white border? Much thanks


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 10, 2014)

SENIOR AVI SIZE PLEASE


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> can I get this, too? In the same border?


movin    up


----------



## Blαck (Feb 10, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> SENIOR AVI SIZE PLEASE



​


----------



## Sablés (Feb 11, 2014)

Senior plawks


----------



## Marcο (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## JoJo (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Ceria (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello, i need a 150x150 av out of this gif, focused mainly on the guy with bandages, if the other one can be included in that too even though he's off to the left a little bit. 

If you need to crop it so that both fit that's fine too, dotted border please. If possible, can you cover up the text in the lower left?


----------



## G (Feb 11, 2014)

avatars of josuke from jojolion


----------



## Rose (Feb 11, 2014)

Can I have these two re-sized for senior Avatar please with dotted border?


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 11, 2014)

Someone make me a set.



Go!

P.S. Will + Rep

EDIT: His face the Ava. Yes Borders. As for what kind whatever looks best.


----------



## Magician (Feb 11, 2014)

150x150

white and dotted borders like the one in my ava, please.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 11, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Hello, i need a 150x150 av out of this gif, focused mainly on the guy with bandages, if the other one can be included in that too even though he's off to the left a little bit.
> 
> If you need to crop it so that both fit that's fine too, dotted border please. If possible, can you cover up the text in the lower left?



I could only do the bandage guy, and had to cut frames off too
​


Rose said:


> [sp]
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have these two re-sized for senior Avatar please with dotted border?[/sp]


Here you go

[SP][/SP]​


♦Young Master♦ said:


> 150x150
> 
> white and dotted borders like the one in my ava, please.



Had to cut off frames

[sp][/sp]​


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 11, 2014)

Gold Roger said:


> Someone make me a set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nim (Feb 12, 2014)

Can someone make the background transparent? (also remove the text pls)  and an avatar if possible


----------



## familyparka (Feb 12, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> Can someone make the background transparent? (also remove the text pls)  and an avatar if possible



Sorry, but I'm kinda tired and got no inspiration for the avy making atm.

Here's the transparency tho, hope it's okay!


----------



## Nim (Feb 12, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Sorry, but I'm kinda tired and got no inspiration for the avy making atm.
> 
> Here's the transparency tho, hope it's okay!



I said if possible  I can just cut out the part I want. Thanks!! will rep


----------



## MystKaos (Feb 12, 2014)

Legend of Zelda sets/avi's/sigs, please?

avi's should be 150x200.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 12, 2014)

MystKaos said:


> Legend of Zelda sets/avi's/sigs, please?
> 
> avi's should be 150x200.



i made 125x125 and 150x150 size too.


----------



## MystKaos (Feb 12, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> i made 125x125 and 150x150 size too.



thanks a lot. +repped. ^^


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2014)

senior size, pls

crop or whatever for best quality :33


----------



## Marcο (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Lulu (Feb 12, 2014)

[sp][/sp]. Senior size please. With dimensions like marco's avatar if possible. Arigato very much.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 12, 2014)

senior-sized avatar with a thin white border please

much thanks { :


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2014)

senior avy




no borders


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 12, 2014)

starr said:


> senior avy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go
​


Jaded Heart said:


> senior-sized avatar with a thin white border please
> 
> much thanks { :







Luey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have permission for 150x200?​


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 12, 2014)

Jaded Heart said:


> Is it possible for you to make the avatar with her full body in it like I originally posted or no?



No problem
​


----------



## G (Feb 13, 2014)

avatar plz


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 13, 2014)

G said:


> avatar plz



There you go​


----------



## ℛei (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 13, 2014)

ℛei said:


>



Is this good?


----------



## ℛei (Feb 13, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Is this good?



omg its awesome 

thanks a lot <3


----------



## Bonly (Feb 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 













Could someone put a black border around the gifs above please?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 13, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bonly (Feb 13, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you my good sir


----------



## Naiki (Feb 13, 2014)

150x150 avatar and signature please with black dotted border.


----------



## Vash (Feb 14, 2014)

Naiki said:


> 150x150 avatar and signature please with black dotted border.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2014)

senior size, ples

one cropped, one resized


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, ples
> 
> one cropped, one resized



There you go
​


----------



## Bansai (Feb 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, ples
> 
> one cropped, one resized




 (This one's not cropped so it's a 141x150 avatar)   

Made four versions in case I misunderstood something.

Edit: Oh god damn it! Got ninja'd.


----------



## MystKaos (Feb 14, 2014)

any manga style avi's/sigs/sets? thanks.


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2014)

avy resize plz



white border

thx


----------



## Bansai (Feb 14, 2014)

starr said:


> avy resize plz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had to cut out several frames to keep it under the file size limit for avatars.
​


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2014)

that's koo, thx

edit:

let me get this cropped and resized, senior avy, one with a white border and one without


----------



## Bansai (Feb 15, 2014)

starr said:


> that's koo, thx
> 
> edit:
> 
> let me get this cropped and resized, senior avy, one with a white border and one without



Sure thing. 


​


----------



## Table (Feb 15, 2014)

Is it possible to get this 150x200, transparent, and somehow with like a muted pink lip?  Is that asking too much?  I never know these things...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 15, 2014)

Table said:


> Is it possible to get this 150x200, transparent, and somehow with like a muted pink lip?  Is that asking too much?  I never know these things...


----------



## Table (Feb 15, 2014)

Awesome, thanks Vino!


----------



## Magician (Feb 15, 2014)

Anybody have Satsuki Kiryuin avatars?


----------



## G (Feb 15, 2014)

Lego movie gif avys


----------



## Evolution (Feb 15, 2014)

Can someone add the same border my avatar has to my sig?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 15, 2014)

EVO said:


> Can someone add the same border my avatar has to my sig?


----------



## Evolution (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2014)

Bansai said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> 
> ​



                        .


----------



## Magician (Feb 15, 2014)

Can one of you gif wizards reduce the frames of this so I can use it as my avatar? I don't know how to do it without messing it up.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 15, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Can one of you gif wizards reduce the frames of this so I can use it as my avatar? I don't know how to do it without messing it up.


Frames had to be removed and stuff
​


----------



## Magician (Feb 15, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Frames had to be removed and stuff
> ​



Thank you.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









A blue border around both gifs above please.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 16, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bonly (Feb 16, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> There you go
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks again my good sir


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 17, 2014)

Thorin said:


> Nui Harime avatars, please?


Any of these work?
​


----------



## Jagger (Feb 17, 2014)

150x150 and 150x200 avatar, please? :33


----------



## Bansai (Feb 17, 2014)

Jagger said:


> 150x150 and 150x200 avatar, please? :33



Sure thing!

​


----------



## Jagger (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you so much. :33


----------



## Bonly (Feb 17, 2014)

Can I get some 150X150 Monet(One Piece) Avy's with a green border if possible?


----------



## MystKaos (Feb 17, 2014)

MystKaos said:


> any manga style avi's/sigs/sets? thanks.



Anyone? 

some random anime avi's/sigs/sets, anything, please. xD


----------



## Impact (Feb 18, 2014)

Senior avatar?


----------



## Bansai (Feb 18, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior avatar?



Here you go. 

​


----------



## Vitriol (Feb 18, 2014)

Can someone make a trans of the couple on the right for me if it's not too much trouble


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey, can I please get 150x150 & 150x200 versions of this? 

thanks a lot, I am grateful if this is done, and reps will follow


----------



## ℛei (Feb 18, 2014)

Doflαmingo said:


> Hey, can I please get 150x150 & 150x200 versions of this?
> 
> thanks a lot, I am grateful if this is done, and reps will follow



i gave it a try

idk

;


----------



## ℛei (Feb 18, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can I get some 150X150 Monet(One Piece) Avy's with a green border if possible?



not sure if those are good enough 

;;


----------



## Impact (Feb 18, 2014)

Bansai said:


> Here you go.
> 
> ​



Much appreciated


----------



## SLB (Feb 18, 2014)

Black and white border to my current avatar please


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## SLB (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks bro


----------



## Scratchy (Feb 18, 2014)

can someone please make avi senior sized? :33


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2014)

Like this?



Edit: Hold on, lemme sharpen it a bit.



Could your provide the original stock, upsizing an image kinda makes it look fucked up?


----------



## Scratchy (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd figure the filter is a problem?


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2014)

Wait, are you sure it's from that page? I can't find the panel with the avy in it (I mean I can't be that oblivious).  

And yes, I think it is.


----------



## Scratchy (Feb 18, 2014)

oh wait, i'm dumb. looking for that now.

E: 
though, if there's nothing you can do there, that'd just be unfortunate. seems like i'm condemned to junior size


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry Scratchy, looks like I can't duplicate it because of the effects. 

maybe someone else can tho


----------



## Scratchy (Feb 18, 2014)

still, thanks for the effort.


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 18, 2014)

ℛei said:


> i gave it a try
> 
> idk
> 
> ;



wow thanks rei It looks awesome
i am grateful

unfortunately I actually can't wear a 150x200 one yet  and I already repped you in your fc  so I needa spread before I rep again

but I am very grateful thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 18, 2014)

Scratchy said:


> oh wait, i'm dumb. looking for that now.
> 
> E:
> though, if there's nothing you can do there, that'd just be unfortunate. seems like i'm condemned to junior size


here;



I tried to make the effects similar to your set, as possible.


----------



## Scratchy (Feb 19, 2014)

thaaaaaank you :33


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2014)

I would like to make a request.



 First image remade as clear as possible to senior member size.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 19, 2014)

> Superman


----------



## G (Feb 19, 2014)

Bruno buccellati avys


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 19, 2014)

I need a normal sized Crocodile avatar..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


>



 Thank you again good sir.


----------



## Oceania (Feb 20, 2014)

senior size ava of the lvl 5 pain face. 

Dotted borders. pls.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 20, 2014)

Oceania said:


> senior size ava of the lvl 5 pain face.
> 
> Dotted borders. pls.


----------



## ObfuscatingStupidity (Feb 20, 2014)

I was wondering if someone could please do or find a set of Ikari Shinji from Neon Genesis Evangelion, to accompany my pending name change.  The ava whatever, but also, could the sig focus on Shinji in the Evangelion or of the Evangelion itself?  I tried to find some images to work, but nothing in Google Images really stuck out to me that looked like it was a workable size, sorry.


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 20, 2014)

Thorin said:


> Killua (HxH) please?








Hades said:


> I need a normal sized Crocodile avatar..


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 20, 2014)

ObfuscatingStupidity said:


> I was wondering if someone could please do or find a set of Ikari Shinji from Neon Genesis Evangelion, to accompany my pending name change.  The ava whatever, but also, could the sig focus on Shinji in the Evangelion or of the Evangelion itself?  I tried to find some images to work, but nothing in Google Images really stuck out to me that looked like it was a workable size, sorry.


here;


----------



## Bonly (Feb 20, 2014)

ℛei said:


> not sure if those are good enough
> 
> ;;



These are pretty good, thank you my good sir


----------



## ObfuscatingStupidity (Feb 21, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> here;



Ahh!!! Thank you! I would do the customary rep but unfortunately I'm not eligible just yet.  I'll go ahead and change my set so that people can get used to it before my URL switches, as much as I love the corn link picture.


----------



## Magician (Feb 21, 2014)

G said:


> Bruno buccellati avys


----------



## Kronin (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi, someone could be so kind to resize this picture like seen in my  avatar (for keeping the transaparence) but at the same time fixing the  "aliasing" of the picture for not showing too much evidently the loss of  resolution. In the end I'm asking if it's possible to resize the image  getting a better outcome in comparison to what I made XD


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 22, 2014)

Kronin said:


> Hi, someone could be so kind to resize this picture like seen in my  avatar (for keeping the transaparence) but at the same time fixing the  "aliasing" of the picture for not showing too much evidently the loss of  resolution. In the end I'm asking if it's possible to resize the image  getting a better outcome in comparison to what I made XD



Like this?


----------



## Kronin (Feb 22, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Like this?



Perfect! I know that it was a noob request, but thanks so much for your help Vengeance!


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 22, 2014)

A simple set from this please:


----------



## JoJo (Feb 22, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> A simple set from this please:


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 22, 2014)

Thannnksss :33


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 22, 2014)

someone get rid of the background in this.


and make this into an avy. 150x150
take out the japanese writing and background and just leave the cats,tobirama,and the hearts. And give it a nice clean, white background. dotted border plz.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 22, 2014)

This work? 


Revy said:


> someone get rid of the background in this.
> 
> 
> and make this into an avy. 150x150
> take out the japanese writing and background and just leave the cats,tobirama,and the hearts. And give it a nice clean, white background. dotted border plz.




​
Edit-Fixed, I think.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 22, 2014)

can you take out the blue splatter stuff in the avys background?
but other than that everything is perf.

will rep twice when I can.

edit:thanks for fixing it.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 23, 2014)

Darken the border for my avy?

Nothing bright and not grey, something a bit bold would be nice


----------



## Blαck (Feb 23, 2014)

The Prodigy said:


> Darken the border for my avy?
> 
> Nothing bright and not grey, something a bit bold would be nice


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 23, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


>



Why thank you, repped


----------



## Bonly (Feb 23, 2014)

Could someone make me a gif from 0:50- 1:01 please?


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 23, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Could someone make me a gif from 0:50- 1:01 please?





Cred please.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 23, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Cred please.



Thank you my good sir


----------



## ℛei (Feb 24, 2014)

pretty girls avis pls


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 24, 2014)

ℛei said:


> pretty girls avis pls



See if you like them
​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello me again. I wanted to know if someone could reduce the size of this pic so that it would not be to big for my sig, but also it can still be clear. Thank you.


----------



## Marcο (Feb 24, 2014)

Superman said:


> Hello me again. I wanted to know if someone could reduce the size of this pic so that it would not be to big for my sig, but also it can still be clear. Thank you.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bansai (Feb 24, 2014)

Superman said:


> Hello me again. I wanted to know if someone could reduce the size of this pic so that it would not be to big for my sig, but also it can still be clear. Thank you.



In other words all you need is a resized version of this image? Like this?



Edit: Got ninja'd


----------



## Blαck (Feb 24, 2014)

ℛei said:


> pretty girls avis pls



Gave it a shot

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2014)

Actually if ya do not mind I forgot to ask, can ya make the background transparent too? Thank you.


edit: nevermind marco first oe is.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2014)

Cropped to senior size, please.


----------



## Marcο (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anyone do coloring?

I want a manga panel colored so I can make a FC banner. 



I would like this manga panel colored. My focus is the couple in the middle of the panel. 

Here is an example of what they look like: 


Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 25, 2014)

i want a senior-sized avi of this


----------



## Bonly (Feb 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Could someone put a blue border on the above please?


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 25, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bonly (Feb 25, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you my good sir, I'll rep once I'm no longer 24'd


----------



## Detective (Feb 26, 2014)

Need to make this file size way smaller, enough to become an official NF emote, while retaining the same quality please.

These emotes have already been added BTW:

reetwhy

:finishhim


Sincerely,

The


----------



## Jagger (Feb 26, 2014)

Can someone resize this gifs in order to be worn as avatars? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2014)

senior size, pls


----------



## Marcο (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks m8. gotta spread


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 26, 2014)

Detective said:


> Need to make this file size way smaller, enough to become an official NF emote, while retaining the same quality please.
> 
> These emotes have already been added BTW:
> 
> ...



Took a crack at it:


----------



## Detective (Feb 26, 2014)

Much appreciated!


----------



## Bonly (Feb 26, 2014)

Any 150X200 Rainbow Dash Avys with a blue border?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Can someone resize my current sig to 550x314?

Please and thanks

EDIT: Someone already PMed me the resized sig, no need to respond to my request


----------



## Impact (Feb 27, 2014)

Senior avatar dotted borders


----------



## ℛei (Feb 27, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> See if you like them
> ​





BlackniteSwartz said:


> Gave it a shot
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



thank you both,repped!


----------



## Bansai (Feb 27, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior avatar dotted borders



Here you go.


----------



## Beji (Feb 27, 2014)

Any 150x150 Kuroko Avas from Kuroko no Basket?


----------



## Impact (Feb 27, 2014)

Bansai said:


> Here you go.



Thanks


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 27, 2014)

Can I get a cool set made from this stock? 



Or this stock image of him added onto another stock of his Gundam. 
Though I imagine that would be impossible. 
Also the entire stock doesn't have to be used maybe cut in half so it's more like the one I currently have.

Oh well + Rep for whatever is done with it.


----------



## Azula (Feb 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _an avatar out of this_ 





150x150

thanks


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 28, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> *Spoiler*: _an avatar out of this_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Azula (Feb 28, 2014)

thanks a lot


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2014)

crop and resize please



white border


----------



## Marcο (Feb 28, 2014)

starr said:


> crop and resize please
> 
> 
> 
> white border


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2014)

ty


----------



## Table (Feb 28, 2014)

Is it possible to get the chiquita on the right as a 150x200 avatar?


----------



## Marcο (Feb 28, 2014)

Table said:


> Is it possible to get the chiquita on the right as a 150x200 avatar?


 

like this?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 28, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> i want a senior-sized avi of this



re-requesting


----------



## Table (Feb 28, 2014)

Marcο said:


> like this?



Hmmm I like these... would it be possible to see what it looks like on the more zoomed out one, but shifted a little to the left?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 28, 2014)

Table said:


> Hmmm I like these... would it be possible to see what it looks like on the more zoomed out one, but shifted a little to the left?



Like this? 

​


----------



## Naiki (Feb 28, 2014)

Can someone make a set outta this for me?


----------



## Table (Feb 28, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Like this?
> 
> ​



That's better... I'm guessing the only way to show her shoving someone is by keeping the words ouch in   If you zoom in does it make it a little better?

Also remind me to rep you later, I'm 24'd right now D;


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2014)

In the same size and border as my current avatar, please (cropped, not resized).

and this:


with the same border as my ava :33


----------



## Blαck (Feb 28, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> re-requesting



​


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 28, 2014)

Stunna said:


> In the same size and border as my current avatar, please (cropped, not resized).
> 
> and this:
> 
> ...







I can slow down the ava so it runs more like the original, but I cut out a lot of frames so it may look choppy if I do. Going from 1.7mb to 354kb is killer. Cred if you use please.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 28, 2014)

Boss bill clinton avys?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 28, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> Boss bill clinton avys?



​


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 1, 2014)

150 x 150 and 150 x 200 gif avatars of allan hyde please :33


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 1, 2014)

senior sig sized pls


----------



## Bonly (Mar 1, 2014)

Could someone resize the above to 150X200 and add and red and/or blue border to it?


*Spoiler*: __ 









Also I'd like a red and/or blue border to the two above.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 1, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> 150 x 150 and 150 x 200 gif avatars of allan hyde please :33



This the guy? 
​


> TheDivineOneDannii


​


----------



## Imagine (Mar 1, 2014)

@Dannii


@Bonly


----------



## Bonly (Mar 1, 2014)

Imagine said:


> @Bonly



Thanks a lot my good sir


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 1, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> This the guy?
> ​



yes that would be him. he plays godric in the true blood series. do you have any more? :33


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2014)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Bansai (Mar 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls



​
Had to cut out several frames to maintain the quality.


----------



## SLB (Mar 1, 2014)

black and white border to my current avatar please?


----------



## Bansai (Mar 1, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> yes that would be him. he plays godric in the true blood series. do you have any more? :33



Here are a few more. I hope at least some of these are of use. 

​

---------------------------------------

Edit:



moody said:


> black and white border to my current avatar please?



Like this?

​


----------



## SLB (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks man. 24 hour'd but I'll rep when I can


----------



## Kanki (Mar 1, 2014)

Bit of a strange request....

This page to be changed to sig size, but also the words changed to "ROB & FRIENDS IS INVINCIBLE!!!!". 

And..."A CREW LED BY THE STRONGEST CAPTAIN IS ALSO THE STRONGEST!!!!"



Thanks!


----------



## Magician (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Blαck (Mar 1, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> yes that would be him. he plays godric in the true blood series. do you have any more? :33



​


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 1, 2014)

any 150x200 avvies of megatyranitar, megaaggron, and megagyarados please :33


----------



## Blαck (Mar 1, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> any 150x200 avvies of megatyranitar, megaaggron, and megagyarados please :33



​


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice. Can I have them in dotted borders please? I'll rep you again after spreading.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 2, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> Nice. Can I have them in dotted borders please? I'll rep you again after spreading.



​


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 2, 2014)

Some Hisoka and Killua avys please. senior size


----------



## Viper (Mar 2, 2014)

Three reps (if you remind me)

Do something nice with these, pls

Avy





Sig

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ceria (Mar 2, 2014)

Can i get a 150x150 av with rounded edges? if not then just regular edges dotted border. 

Thanks!


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 2, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Can i get a 150x150 av with rounded edges? if not then just regular edges dotted border.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 2, 2014)

Goova said:


> Some Hisoka and Killua avys please. senior size



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2014)

senior size, best quality pls


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, best quality pls


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 2, 2014)

Viper said:


> Three reps (if you remind me)
> 
> Do something nice with these, pls
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Viper (Mar 2, 2014)

Aaaaw yissss


----------



## Azula (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Iruel (Mar 3, 2014)

can i have

the actual symbol (not the white outline) over a transparent background, avi size? :3

EDIT: and my sig with a transparent background; removing the white


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2014)

cropped to senior size, pls


----------



## Bansai (Mar 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> cropped to senior size, pls



Here you go. 
​
Edit: Oh god damn it, I was ninja'd again.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Arcana (Mar 3, 2014)

Can someone resize this to 150 x 150 pls


----------



## Arcana (Mar 3, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Here you go, for senior and non senior
> ​



Thanks Cheeky


----------



## familyparka (Mar 3, 2014)

Iruel said:


> can i have
> 
> the actual symbol (not the white outline) over a transparent background, avi size? :3
> 
> EDIT: and my sig with a transparent background; removing the white



Done, hope you like it.

*Avy:* 

*Sign:*


----------



## Iruel (Mar 3, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Done, hope you like it.
> 
> *Avy:*
> 
> *Sign:*



Allow me to honor you by performing the dance of joy! :ho


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Mar 4, 2014)

Avatar:
Stock:  or 
Size: 125x125,
Effects: whatever works for you 

Signature: 
Stock: 
Effects: Just a transparency and resize to fit junior limits,  and _if you wanna_ mess around with effects could I see that too?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Bansai (Mar 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



Sure thing. 

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 4, 2014)

Something Dick Grayson (Nightwing) please <3


----------



## santanico (Mar 4, 2014)

avy size, w/o border




maybe cut out the last parts where it looks like he's dipping?  
just to see how it looks plz


----------



## Bansai (Mar 4, 2014)

starr said:


> avy size, w/o border
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With dipping:

​
Without dipping:

​


----------



## santanico (Mar 4, 2014)

thanks                          !


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2014)

senior size; one with the same border I've now, one with no border, please


----------



## Imagine (Mar 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size; one with the same border I've now, one with no border, please





Which border did you have?


----------



## SLB (Mar 4, 2014)

dotted border for my current ava please?


----------



## Sablés (Mar 5, 2014)

please


----------



## Imagine (Mar 5, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> please


----------



## Sablés (Mar 5, 2014)

You're welcome


I-I mean thank you :33


----------



## Solaela (Mar 5, 2014)

Can I get a senior set done with 

I'll let you decide what to do with it but at the least transparent? Thanks!

Edit: Forgot to ask...But like with my current one can the ava be her head? Thanks!


----------



## Hellblazer (Mar 5, 2014)

Make this the best Ava in the history of avas(senior) :amazed


----------



## Chad (Mar 5, 2014)

Can someone find me insane Kamina stocks?

Never been the best at finding good stocks. 

tyvm


----------



## familyparka (Mar 5, 2014)

Astral said:


> Can someone find me insane Kamina stocks?
> 
> Never been the best at finding good stocks.
> 
> tyvm



Here, got u some.

[][][][]


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 5, 2014)

150 x 150 senior GIF avy. Silver lined border (or black if that's not cool) with margin. Please and thank you.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 5, 2014)

I wasn't exactly sure what you meant by margin, though.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 5, 2014)

senior size sig please.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 6, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> I wasn't exactly sure what you meant by margin, though.



_Thanks. :33

You got it right. 

_


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 6, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Make this the best Ava in the history of avas(senior) :amazed



here;


----------



## Greidy (Mar 6, 2014)

Dotted border for my avatar, please


----------



## Imagine (Mar 6, 2014)

Greidy said:


> Dotted border for my avatar, please


----------



## Greidy (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks mate 

Will rep when I can.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Mar 6, 2014)

Beyond Birthday said:


> Avatar:
> Stock:  or
> Size: 125x125,
> Effects: whatever works for you
> ...



just gunna post it one more time before I take it to a shop.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 6, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior size sig please.



re-requesting lol


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 6, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> re-requesting lol



It fits the dimensions of a senior sized sig, though. Are you looking for something more to the size of your current sig?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 6, 2014)

no thank you.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2014)

senior size pls, best quality (i.e. no stretching) :33


----------



## zant (Mar 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls, best quality (i.e. no stretching) :33




how's this?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2014)

That's good, thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 6, 2014)

Beyond Birthday said:


> Avatar:
> Stock:  or
> Size: 125x125,
> Effects: whatever works for you
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Something Dick Grayson (Nightwing) please <3




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## trance (Mar 6, 2014)

Can I have this in senior size please?


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 7, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have this in senior size please?


----------



## trance (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 7, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks a bunch


----------



## Lulu (Mar 7, 2014)

Please crop resize to my current avatar. Thank you


----------



## Lulu (Mar 7, 2014)

Please crop resize to my senior size avatar. Thank you


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 7, 2014)

Luey said:


> Please crop resize to my senior size avatar. Thank you


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 7, 2014)

Ragnar Lothbrok Avatar, please. Normal sized.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 7, 2014)

Can someone make me an avatar out of this image please? Senior size. 

Thank you, will pay with rep.


----------



## Brἰhl (Mar 7, 2014)

may I have the first picture made into a similar style as the second?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 8, 2014)

any 150x200 colored avas of  from freezing?

also of  from fairy tail please.


----------



## Karyuu (Mar 8, 2014)

any 150x200 vampire diaries/ originals avatars around?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

EVO said:


> Can someone make me an avatar out of this image please? Senior size.
> 
> Thank you, will pay with rep.



Hope it's ok.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you, it's good.
Also, can someone make me a transparent Sig out of this? Only the upper side transparent, the rest you can leave it as it is.


----------



## Nim (Mar 8, 2014)

Not sure if I'm asking too much, but maybe someone can do it 


Can someone remove the background from that one?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

EVO said:


> Thank you, it's good.
> Also, can someone make me a transparent Sig out of this? Only the upper side transparent, the rest you can leave it as it is.



Here you go :3



Just tell me if u need a resize or anything.


----------



## G (Mar 8, 2014)

Narancia avys (fanart preferred)


----------



## Evolution (Mar 8, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Here you go :3
> 
> 
> 
> Just tell me if u need a resize or anything.



It is quite big. Can you resize it to Senior size? I think the limit is 550x450 or something like that. Just get the 550 part right, the other is unimportant.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

EVO said:


> It is quite big. Can you resize it to Senior size? I think the limit is 550x450 or something like that. Just get the 550 part right, the other is unimportant.



Is it OK now? Or do you need it to be smaller?


----------



## Evolution (Mar 8, 2014)

Still too big. Just make it so it has between 500-550 pixels on the horizontal.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

EVO said:


> Still too big. Just make it so it has between 500-550 pixels on the horizontal.



Third time's the charm.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 8, 2014)

It is, thank you.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 8, 2014)

G said:


> Narancia avys (fanart preferred)


----------



## Bansai (Mar 8, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> any 150x200 colored avas of  from freezing?
> 
> also of  from fairy tail please.


​
I'm not sure if the last one is really Cassandra.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 8, 2014)

cropped down to senior size, please


----------



## Bansai (Mar 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> cropped down to senior size, please



Here you go!

​


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 8, 2014)

Bansai said:


> ​
> I'm not sure if the last one is really Cassandra.



Thank you :33

The last one is satellizer though


----------



## Bansai (Mar 8, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> Thank you :33
> 
> The last one is satellizer though



I KNEW finding a stock of her that does not look shitty was too good to be true! Sorry about that.


----------



## Touman (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi
I wanted to ask for a set where the sign is this gif 
But with some changes:
- Remove the bottom sign
-Make it bigger
-Ad a rapers hat, glases and chain to Touma
-And when he punches the nun stop the frame and wirte "The Touman" (In some cool way) and continue the gif

And free style on the avatar XD

Sorry if it's too much >_<


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 9, 2014)

senior sized avi please

and senior sig sized please


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 9, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior sized avi please
> 
> and senior sig sized please





Assuming what you're looking for is a resize to a width of 550:


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2014)

cropped to senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Bonly (Mar 9, 2014)

Can someone resize the first one to 150X200 with a purple border while just adding a purple border to the second gif?


----------



## Bansai (Mar 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> cropped to senior size, same quality pls





There you go:

​
Edit: Ninja'd yet again.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 9, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can someone resize the first one to 150X200 with a purple border while just adding a purple border to the second gif?





This way, you see a lot more of his head, and it's not as distorted. 



Kind of distorted, and you see less of his face, but truer to the original image.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 9, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> This way, you see a lot more of his head, and it's not as distorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of distorted, and you see less of his face, but truer to the original image.



Thank you my good sir, I'm liking the turned and cropped one


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 9, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Assuming what you're looking for is a resize to a width of 550:



yes exactly. thanks.


----------



## trance (Mar 10, 2014)

Can I have this reduced to 150x150 with a dotted border?


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 10, 2014)

here you go;


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 10, 2014)

Could someone make me a set out of this




Senior avy/sig and please make some nice effects and stuff


thanks in advance


----------



## Naiki (Mar 10, 2014)

125x125 avatar of Sakura's head/face. (transparent if possible) with nice-effected dotted border.
Signature can be transparent as well, if possible. If making it transparent is too much, a dotted border with nice effects would be nice. 

 Will rep whoever does it.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 10, 2014)

Naiki said:


> 125x125 avatar of Sakura's head/face. (transparent if possible) with nice-effected dotted border.
> Signature can be transparent as well, if possible. If making it transparent is too much, a dotted border with nice effects would be nice.
> 
> Will rep whoever does it.



Here you are:





Cred if you use, please.


----------



## Naiki (Mar 10, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's perfect, thank you.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 10, 2014)

Naiki said:


> 125x125 avatar of Sakura's head/face. (transparent if possible) with nice-effected dotted border.
> Signature can be transparent as well, if possible. If making it transparent is too much, a dotted border with nice effects would be nice.
> 
> Will rep whoever does it.



Here's what I got. If you don't like it or want any change just say so :3

*Avy*: 



*Sign*:


----------



## Naiki (Mar 10, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Here's what I got. If you don't like it or want any change just say so :3
> 
> *Avy*:
> 
> ...



this is beautiful too. i'll save this for if i want it differently.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 10, 2014)

150x150 avas of ryuko from KLK pls


----------



## Zeno (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a couple requests. I'd like a 150x150 avatar made from this image please. I'd prefer if you didn't just re-size the image but instead use the facial region and throw a cool border around it, if you can. 

Eh... I'd also like a fan club banner made from this ever popular image.

Exclude the sunwell thing in the upper left and the loser in the lower left please.


----------



## Remyx (Mar 10, 2014)

Any Miku Hatsune sets?


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 10, 2014)

Mephisto said:


> I have a couple requests. I'd like a 150x150 avatar made from this image please. I'd prefer if you didn't just re-size the image but instead use the facial region and throw a cool border around it, if you can.
> 
> Eh... I'd also like a fan club banner made from this ever popular image.
> 
> Exclude the sunwell thing in the upper left and the loser in the lower left please.





If you can be a bit more specific about the banner (e.g. what dimensions, are you looking for effects, text, etc.) I could maybe take a crack at it tomorrow if I have time and/or if someone hasn't already helped you out.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 10, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Assuming what you're looking for is a resize to a width of 550:



umm i'm still waiting for my sig  

re-requesting


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 10, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> umm i'm still waiting for my sig
> 
> re-requesting



Sorry? I re-sized it to 550x408, so that it fits the senior size limits. I'm not sure what you're asking for, to be quite honest...


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 10, 2014)

oh you resized it, thanks honey.


----------



## Vice (Mar 10, 2014)

Can anyone jazz these up with some effects a little bit and make them senior sized? Thanks.

Avatar 


Sig


----------



## Zeno (Mar 10, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> If you can be a bit more specific about the banner (e.g. what dimensions, are you looking for effects, text, etc.) I could maybe take a crack at it tomorrow if I have time and/or if someone hasn't already helped you out.



I don't really have anything in mind. Whatever you think will look good as an FC banner. Maybe a 200x550 banner (horizontal), text with a nice font and matching color that says "FC of the Deceiver".


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 11, 2014)

Remyx said:


> Any Miku Hatsune sets?



*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 11, 2014)

Mephisto said:


> I don't really have anything in mind. Whatever you think will look good as an FC banner. Maybe a 200x550 banner (horizontal), text with a nice font and matching color that says "FC of the Deceiver".








How do these look? A bit bigger than you asked for, but I can resize if you like any of them.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 11, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Can someone resize this to a 150x150 avatar?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



There you go.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 11, 2014)

Kid said:


> make something nice out of these please
> 
> (150x200)Avy:
> 
> ...



Signature:
You weren't clear on your dimensions so I used the forums maximum width (550). Ima newbie in this hope you like it


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zeno (Mar 11, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> How do these look? A bit bigger than you asked for, but I can resize if you like any of them.



I kind of maxed out on rep trying to spread to give you some more...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2014)

senior size, pls


----------



## familyparka (Mar 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, pls



There you go :3


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2014)

the size is too big


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 11, 2014)

Mephisto said:


> I kind of maxed out on rep trying to spread to give you some more...


Glad I was able to help. The first rep was more than enough.


Stunna said:


> senior size, pls



Here you are:


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Mar 11, 2014)

I made it but it goes faster


----------



## trance (Mar 12, 2014)

Can I please have a 150x150 avatar of this along with a dotted border? 

Reps to whoever.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 12, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I please have a 150x150 avatar of this along with a dotted border?
> 
> Reps to whoever.



Here you go.:33


----------



## trance (Mar 12, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Here you go.:33



24'd right now. Will rep when not.


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2014)

Transparent avy & sig
Avy: 
Sig: 
Sig should be rather small


----------



## familyparka (Mar 12, 2014)

G said:


> Transparent avy & sig
> Avy:
> Sig:
> Sig should be rather small



There you go. Tell me if you need anything resized.

*Avy*:



*Sign*:


----------



## trance (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone have any RWBY avatars in the 150x150 size?


----------



## Vice (Mar 12, 2014)

Vice said:


> Can anyone jazz these up with some effects a little bit and make them senior sized? Thanks.
> 
> Avatar
> 
> ...



Rerequesting. Thanks.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 13, 2014)

Any Might Gai avatars?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 13, 2014)

Vice said:


> Rerequesting. Thanks.



Here, hope you like it. If you need any change just ask for it.

*Avy*:



*Sign*:


----------



## Vice (Mar 13, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Here, hope you like it. If you need any change just ask for it.
> 
> *Avy*:
> 
> ...



Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 13, 2014)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Could someone make me a set out of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do these look?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 14, 2014)

senior sized avi pls


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior sized avi pls



there you go


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2014)

can anyone make a border for this that suits it best please? will only rep if i take it though


----------



## Bansai (Mar 14, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> can anyone make a border for this that suits it best please? will only rep if i take it though









One of the last two might be fitting.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2014)

the second to the last one is perfect thanks!


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 14, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior sized avi pls


----------



## Kanki (Mar 14, 2014)

possible for someone to turn that into an avatar? Basically like my current one.


----------



## trance (Mar 14, 2014)

Can I have a 150x150 avi of this with a dotted border?


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 14, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have a 150x150 avi of this with a dotted border?



Here you are:


----------



## trance (Mar 14, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Thank you!!


----------



## SLB (Mar 14, 2014)

Dotted border for my current avatar please.


----------



## Itachі (Mar 14, 2014)

moody said:


> Dotted border for my current avatar please.



Here you go fagit. :33


----------



## SLB (Mar 14, 2014)

Pretty sure that was right before the 24 hour too


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 15, 2014)

thin black border around this plz.

and an avy surrounding tobirama's face.thin black border as well.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 15, 2014)

Revy said:


> thin black border around this plz.
> 
> and an avy surrounding tobirama's face.thin black border as well.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks a bunch. :33


----------



## Lulu (Mar 15, 2014)

I dunno much about avy's. I would like this senior size & rectangular in dimension(longer height than width). Thank you. Whatever border you see best fit use. Arigato.


----------



## zant (Mar 15, 2014)

Luey said:


> I dunno much about avy's. I would like this senior size & rectangular in dimension(longer height than width). Thank you. Whatever border you see best fit use. Arigato.




is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Impact (Mar 15, 2014)

Can someone add a dotted border to my avatar?


----------



## Bansai (Mar 15, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can someone add a dotted border to my avatar?





Here you go.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 15, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can someone add a dotted border to my avatar?



Here you are:



edit: ninja'd


----------



## familyparka (Mar 15, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can someone add a dotted border to my avatar?



Here you go :3



EDIT: Double ninja'd? Really?


----------



## Bansai (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm waiting for a fourth person to get triple ninja'd.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 15, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can someone add a dotted border to my avatar?





Here

Edit: Oh wow triple ninja'd, seriously?


----------



## Impact (Mar 15, 2014)

Lel 

taking Iva chan one 

thanks guys


----------



## Evolution (Mar 15, 2014)

Can someone make me an avatar with the girl from the right?

And a signature from this image?

Both senior size.

Thanks, will pay with rep.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 15, 2014)

EVO said:


> Can someone make me an avatar with the girl from the right?
> 
> And a signature from this image?
> 
> ...



Here you are: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Evolution (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you BiNexus.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2014)

senior size, best quality, pls


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## BiNexus (Mar 16, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> possible for someone to turn that into an avatar? Basically like my current one.





The image you posted is hard to resize, so I took your ava and tried to replicate the effects. Hope you like one of them.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 16, 2014)

dotted border and senior sized avi, can you also cut the white writing please ?  thanks in advance.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 16, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> dotted border and senior sized avi, can you also cut the white writing please ?  thanks in advance.



Here you go:


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 16, 2014)

thank you !!!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Blαck (Mar 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



This work?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2014)

size is too big


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 16, 2014)

If someone has the time to color my sig with the colors they have in the kingdom anime...

I would appreciate that alot


----------



## Blαck (Mar 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> size is too big



Whoops my bad 

Here ya go


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 16, 2014)

Can I have a 150X150 resize for these two?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 16, 2014)

TheGreatOne said:


> Can I have a 150X150 resize for these two?
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Here you are: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 16, 2014)

can someone make teh best looking 150x200 avatar of zebra from toriko with matching amazing border? :33 

will rep tons.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 16, 2014)

good try but i'm looking for something i can keep for a long time. :33


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 16, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> can someone make teh best looking 150x200 avatar of zebra from toriko with matching amazing border? :33
> 
> will rep tons.





See if you like any of those.


----------



## trance (Mar 17, 2014)

Can someone please make a 150x150 avi of this with a dotted border and some cool effects?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 17, 2014)

Kat Dennings avatars with no border, please?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone have any Dragon's Crown Amazon avys?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 17, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> can someone make teh best looking 150x200 avatar of zebra from toriko with matching amazing border? :33
> 
> will rep tons.



​
Let me know if you want different borders etc.

=)



ane said:


> Kat Dennings avatars with no border, please?



​
Rep if taking, please =)


----------



## ℛei (Mar 17, 2014)

ane said:


> Kat Dennings avatars with no border, please?



ninja'd by scizor,but anyway

;;
;;​


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 17, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> See if you like any of those.





Scizor said:


> ​
> Let me know if you want different borders etc.
> 
> =)
> ...



Not quite but thank you both for the effort. 

Will still rep all who tried but if anyone else wanta a go I'll be right here.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 17, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can someone please make a 150x150 avi of this with a dotted border and some cool effects?



mmm how's this?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 17, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> can someone make teh best looking 150x200 avatar of zebra from toriko with matching amazing border? :33
> 
> will rep tons.



How's these? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



;;




or this


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 17, 2014)

So can i have atleast a answer if this is possible ? Just to wanna know if  should return back or no....

If someone has the time to color my sig with the colors they have in the kingdom anime...
I would appreciate that alot


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 17, 2014)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please =)





ℛei said:


> ninja'd by scizor,but anyway
> 
> ;;
> ;;​



Sexy Kat. Thanks a lot you two <3


----------



## Z E R O (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi plz avatar 150x150 and 225 x 350 for this image 

One Piece Chapter 741


----------



## trance (Mar 17, 2014)

Stelios said:


> mmm how's this?



Boba looks a bit squished. Is it possible to undo that?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 17, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Boba looks a bit squished. Is it possible to undo that?



The original picture resolution is in wide aspect and it's a rectangle shape. When it's downsized to 150x150 it becomes a square and there's no way to avoid that 

I can try a new one but then i d have to leave the gun outside from the picture and the ceiling and focus on the face
Noticed that the face is partially hidden from the gun. If you find a square shaped picture of bobba then the resize won't squeeze your image


----------



## trance (Mar 17, 2014)

Stelios said:


> The original picture resolution is in wide aspect and it's a rectangle shape. When it's downsized to 150x150 it becomes a square and there's no way to avoid that
> 
> I can try a new one but then i d have to leave the gun outside from the picture and the ceiling and focus on the face
> Noticed that the face is partially hidden from the gun. If you find a square shaped picture of bobba then the resize won't squeeze your image



Hmm. I see. Sorry for not realizing. 



This is more 'square' than the last one. Can you (or whoever) make a 150x150 avi of this with a dotted border and something to make it look cool?


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 17, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Hmm. I see. Sorry for not realizing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is more 'square' than the last one. Can you (or whoever) make a 150x150 avi of this with a dotted border and something to make it look cool?



Here you are: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stelios (Mar 17, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



or like binexus demonstrated it could be done if i'd be smart enough to crop the ceiling 

or this


----------



## Rob (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello. 

I've been looking for someone to make a rather detailed Sig/Avi for me. 

I went to Scizor, but was told to go to Velvet since he, Scizor, does not work with what I specifically want. 

Turns out that Velvet's thread isn't taking requests at the moment, due to his/her current work-load. 

So I'll try again here... 

Copy/Pasta from Scizor-thread... 



> Hello, I was looking for a place to get a good set done.
> 
> I have a specific Signature and Avatar in mind... but the way I want them is kind of hard to explain... I'll try my best.
> 
> ...



*Edit: * I was told to wait for Velvet... I don't want to take this one down though, just in case someone here decides to make my imagined set. 
Please don't think bad of me if I chose Velvet's over yours (If anyone is even going to bother )


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Mar 17, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> good try but i'm looking for something i can keep for a long time. :33



Gave another try, how about this one?


----------



## Ceria (Mar 17, 2014)

Can i get this as a senior sized av with dotted border? Just focus on the helmets, please and thank you


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Mar 17, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Can i get this as a senior sized av with dotted border? Just focus on the helmets, please and thank you



There you go


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 17, 2014)

someone get rid of the background in this plz.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Mar 17, 2014)

Revy said:


> someone get rid of the background in this plz.



Revy


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 17, 2014)

looks good to me.:33 *reps*


----------



## Bonly (Mar 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 













Can someone put a purple border on the above gifs please?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2014)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls



One question. Senior size is still limited in 100kb size?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2014)

uh, I think   lol


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 18, 2014)

The limit is 364.8 KB, but I can't even keep it in that


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2014)

That's cool.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> The limit is 364.8 KB, but I can't even keep it in that



Thanks for this input breh. it can work if we remove dem women but this guy goes left after a bit frames it's ridiculous 

This is the result if we crop it. 


trying to find the frame where he actually goes a bit more left to remove it but it seems like a full move but then the fire graphic gets wrecked...


----------



## Z E R O (Mar 18, 2014)

Z E R O said:


> Hi plz avatar 150x150 and 225 x 350 for this image
> 
> One Piece Chapter 741



 .................


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2014)

Z E R O said:


> .................



What do you want from this picture? The head is not clear. You just want the tear face?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls



Had to cut out a fair few frames, but here you are:


----------



## Z E R O (Mar 18, 2014)

Stelios said:


> What do you want from this picture? The head is not clear. You just want the tear face?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




yup Like this Thank you

 Can you add some effects to the pictures ??


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2014)

Z E R O said:


> yup Like this Thank you
> 
> Can you add some effects to the pictures ??



;


----------



## Z E R O (Mar 18, 2014)

^^
Awesome thnx + rep


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2014)

senior size, same quality pls
just cropping, on resizing preferably


----------



## familyparka (Mar 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls
> just cropping, on resizing preferably



Just cropped. Hope it's okay.


----------



## SLB (Mar 18, 2014)

Dotted borders added to these please:

;


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 18, 2014)

For Ava



For Sig (matching the size of current sig and also transparent pls)


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2014)

I think the Moriarty avatar exceeds the KB limit.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 18, 2014)

moody said:


> Dotted borders added to these please:
> 
> ;



Here you go


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 18, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> For Ava
> 
> 
> 
> For Sig (matching the size of current sig and also transparent pls)



Here you are:


----------



## SLB (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks a bunch parka! Repped.

edit: it's alright, I got it. Thanks again


----------



## trance (Mar 19, 2014)

Can I have this at 150x150 with a dotted border please?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 19, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have this at 150x150 with a dotted border please?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2014)

Could I have this made in senior size? Play around with it if you feel it'll improve the look.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 19, 2014)

Vae said:


> Could I have this made in senior size? Play around with it if you feel it'll improve the look.



How's these?


*Spoiler*: __ 



;


----------



## Impact (Mar 19, 2014)

Senior avatar,  dotted borders.


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 19, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have this at 150x150 with a dotted border please?


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 19, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior avatar,  dotted borders.


----------



## Impact (Mar 19, 2014)

Awesome 



Senior size, dotted borders.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 19, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior size, dotted borders.



Here you go:
​


----------



## Impact (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## trance (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks! Already repped. :33


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 20, 2014)

Vae said:


> Could I have this made in senior size? Play around with it if you feel it'll improve the look.




*Spoiler*: __ 











Jαmes said:


> can someone make teh best looking 150x200 avatar of zebra from toriko with matching amazing border? :33
> 
> will rep tons.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 20, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Anyone have any Dragon's Crown Amazon avys?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 20, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



holy shit these are awesome


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello me again. I was wondering if someone could shrink my sig  a bit because it seems to be just a bit to big. Thank you.


----------



## Bansai (Mar 20, 2014)

Superman said:


> Hello me again. I was wondering if someone could shrink my sig  a bit because it seems to be just a bit to big. Thank you.



Here you go. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2014)

Gin said:


> Here you go.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 Thank you good sir rep sent.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2014)

cropped/resized to senior size/best quality pls


----------



## Bansai (Mar 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> cropped/resized to senior size/best quality pls



Like this? (Had to cut out frames to keep it under the file size limit again)

​


----------



## Null (Mar 20, 2014)

Can I get this as a senior avatar?


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 20, 2014)

Null said:


> Can I get this as a senior avatar?



Here you are:


----------



## Lulu (Mar 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 







. Use my current avi's dimensions. Arigato pek


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 21, 2014)

^ here;


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 21, 2014)

Can someone please make me a senior-sized avatar of this stunning Kat Dennings gif? Much appreciated


----------



## trance (Mar 21, 2014)

Senior sized with a dotted border please?


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 21, 2014)

Jaded Heart said:


> Can someone please make me a senior-sized avatar of this stunning Kat Dennings gif? Much appreciated



Here you are:




Stαrkiller said:


> Senior sized with a dotted border please?


----------



## trance (Mar 21, 2014)

BiNexus said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2014)

senior size, best quality pls


----------



## Marcο (Mar 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, best quality pls


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 22, 2014)

Good Might gai avatars ;P

preferably from the latest chapters


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 22, 2014)

senior sized avi please


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 22, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior sized avi please


----------



## G (Mar 22, 2014)

set out of this with cool effects 
no border


----------



## River Song (Mar 22, 2014)

Any Beyonce sets?

I quite like this image myself but any will do :33


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 22, 2014)

G said:


> set out of this with cool effects
> no border




*Spoiler*: __ 









See if you like that.


----------



## SLB (Mar 22, 2014)

Black and white border for my current avatar, and if someone could drop the last frame or two when it fades, that'd be great! :33


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 22, 2014)

moody said:


> Black and white border for my current avatar, and if someone could drop the last frame or two when it fades, that'd be great! :33



Here you are:


----------



## SLB (Mar 22, 2014)

24 hour'd

Will rep when I can


----------



## Kid (Mar 23, 2014)

Whitebeard avatars please

150x200


----------



## Scizor (Mar 23, 2014)

Kid said:


> Whitebeard avatars please
> 
> 150x200



​
If I recall correctly the max. filesize for 150x200 avatars is 500kb. If that's not true, then the first avatar I posted might not work. If that's the case, just let me know and I can diminish the filesize (_if_ you want that avatar, of course).

Rep if taking, please


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 23, 2014)

Can someone clear the writings from this image and resize it to a senior avatar ?


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 23, 2014)

request to turn these 3 gifs to avatars 







thanks in advance


----------



## Bansai (Mar 23, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> request to turn these 3 gifs to avatars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to cut out a few frames out of the last one to keep it under the file size limit for avatars. 




​


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 23, 2014)

Gin said:


> Had to cut out a few frames out of the last one to keep it under the file size limit for avatars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great! thanks a bunch


----------



## trance (Mar 23, 2014)

Can I have these at 150x150 with a dotted border please?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 23, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have these at 150x150 with a dotted border please?



Here you go:




*EDIT:* By the way, does anyone have any good Satsuki Kiryūin stocks that haven't been used a hundred times over yet?


----------



## trance (Mar 23, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Here you go:



Thank you!


----------



## Daxter (Mar 24, 2014)

River Song said:


> Any Beyonce sets?
> 
> I quite like this image myself but any will do :33



Sorry if it's balls, haven't done ps in a long time.


​


----------



## SLB (Mar 24, 2014)

Senior avatar please with black and white border like my current one. I'd also like it to focus on his face.

edit:

Sorry forgot this one 



150x150 no borders for that one please


----------



## Bansai (Mar 24, 2014)

moody said:


> Senior avatar please with black and white border like my current one. I'd also like it to focus on his face.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



​
Sorry, I had to cut out a fuck load of frames and reduce the quality to keep the second one below the file size limit for regular 150 x 150 avatars.


----------



## SLB (Mar 24, 2014)

Perfect 

repped :33


----------



## River Song (Mar 24, 2014)

Daxter said:


> Sorry if it's balls, haven't done ps in a long time.
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks, it's great!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2014)

cropped to senior size please

and a sig 480x250


----------



## Marcο (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Mar 25, 2014)

Can someone rezise this gif to fit Senior size? I think it's 150x150.

Will pay with rep.
Thank you.


----------



## trance (Mar 25, 2014)

Can I please have this at senior-sized with a dotted border and if possible can you still include the emblem on his chest? 

If you can't include the emblem, that's fine.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 25, 2014)

Can someone make me a avatar with rounded corners with 10px on the rounded edges. With an invisible inside, framed with a 1 pixel black stroke?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 25, 2014)

EVO said:


> Can someone rezise this gif to fit Senior size? I think it's 150x150.
> 
> Will pay with rep.
> Thank you.








Stαrkiller said:


> Can I please have this at senior-sized with a dotted border and if possible can you still include the emblem on his chest?
> 
> If you can't include the emblem, that's fine.


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 26, 2014)

Iron Dream said:


> Can someone make me a avatar with rounded corners with 10px on the rounded edges. With an invisible inside, framed with a 1 pixel black stroke?







You mean something like this? Can't really figure it out ^^


----------



## Stelios (Mar 26, 2014)

I think he means something like picture frame corners


like this



but lines that are not corners would be 1px stroke.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, a 150x200 empty frame.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 26, 2014)

Iron Dream said:


> Yes, a 150x200 empty frame.



Is this what you are after Iron Dream?



that's a very good idea tbh ^^


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 26, 2014)

Something like this is what he's looking for.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2014)

Stelios said:


> Is this what you are after Iron Dream?
> 
> 
> 
> that's a very good idea tbh ^^





BiNexus said:


> Something like this is what he's looking for.



Both of those work great. Will rep.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you, it's perfect.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm here again. An avy with dimensions like current one. Beautify it however you see fit. Thank you.  




Would love this border.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

Can someone 150x150 this for me please, and maybe get rid of the silly text and add a nice thin border. Thanks


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 26, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Can someone 150x150 this for me please, and maybe get rid of the silly text and add a nice thin border. Thanks


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


>



Thank you so much!, will Rep tomorrow when I'm not capped.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 26, 2014)

Luey said:


> I'm here again. An avy with dimensions like current one. Beautify it however you see fit. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How's this?


----------



## Lulu (Mar 27, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> How's this?



BiNexus. You deserve great rep & kisses. Thank you very much. pek


----------



## SLB (Mar 27, 2014)

Kind of a tall order





I need the first one with a black and white border. The second one with no border. edit: And the last one with a black and white border.

All 150x150 please.

I'll rep a couple times.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Mar 27, 2014)

moody said:


> Kind of a tall order
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I think you already rep'd, so no need


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 28, 2014)

senior sized avi please


----------



## familyparka (Mar 28, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior sized avi please


----------



## trance (Mar 28, 2014)

Can I have this senior-sized with a thin black border?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 28, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have this senior-sized with a thin black border?



Hope you like any of these

;


----------



## Impact (Mar 28, 2014)

Can I get a 150x150 avatar of the guy the right with dotted borders?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 28, 2014)

How's this:


----------



## Impact (Mar 28, 2014)

I can hardly see the borders with the KLK skin


----------



## Stelios (Mar 28, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> I can hardly see the borders with the KLK skin



My bad I forgot to clear it before placing the dotted border 
How's this one:


----------



## Impact (Mar 28, 2014)

Much better,  thank you


----------



## G (Mar 28, 2014)

transparent sig
avatar of jotaro


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 28, 2014)

G said:


> transparent sig
> avatar of jotaro


----------



## trance (Mar 28, 2014)

Can I have a transparent sig of Gowther and the helmet please?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone have any good stocks of Beast from Kuroshitsuji?


----------



## Jagger (Mar 29, 2014)

Can anyone please transparent the background?


----------



## Chad (Mar 29, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Can anyone please transparent the background?


----------



## Jagger (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 30, 2014)

Can someone resize me this gif and make it 170x170 size pleas? :33


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 30, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> Can someone resize me this gif and make it 170x170 size pleas? :33


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 31, 2014)

senior size avi please


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 31, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior size avi please



Here ya go!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 31, 2014)

thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 31, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have a transparent sig of Gowther and the helmet please?


----------



## santanico (Mar 31, 2014)

resized, no border please


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 31, 2014)

starr said:


> resized, no border please



Here you are:


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 31, 2014)

my gif doesn't move ?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 31, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> my gif doesn't move ?



The file size is 100KB over the limit.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 31, 2014)

IT WORKS NOW. THANK you.


----------



## trance (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 1, 2014)

Can someone make me a high res gig avatar in the same style as my current one from this?

[YOUTUBE]G6JppjQSTh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stelios (Apr 1, 2014)

Are there any particular seconds you spotted from this video and like them as gif?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 1, 2014)

No, anything will be fine.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 1, 2014)

175 x 250 wolf avatars please.


----------



## Panther (Apr 1, 2014)

Can someone make me an avy out of this? 

If possible one 150 x 200 and 150 x 150 without borders, and another 150 x 150 with dotted borders.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 1, 2014)

Panther said:


> Can someone make me an avy out of this?
> 
> If possible one 150 x 200 and 150 x 150 without borders, and another 150 x 150 with dotted borders.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 1, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Can someone make me a high res gig avatar in the same style as my current one from this?



I assume the maximum size for your avatar is 500kb.
So this is the result. 
Hope you like it ^^


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 1, 2014)

Can't rep you yet, but I love it. :33


----------



## SLB (Apr 1, 2014)

150x150 black and white border



150x150 both a black and white and dotted border


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 1, 2014)

moody said:


> 150x150 black and white border
> 
> 
> 
> 150x150 both a black and white and dotted border



Here you are:




*Spoiler*: __ 





Unless you wanted B&W _and_ Dotted all in one border.


----------



## Panther (Apr 1, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## SLB (Apr 1, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! 24 hour'd but remind me, dude!


----------



## Ace (Apr 1, 2014)

Ace from one piece avies 150 x 150 please.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 1, 2014)

Korra said:


> Ace from one piece avies 150 x 150 please.


----------



## Ace (Apr 1, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



Oh my lawd!!! Beautiful.


----------



## trance (Apr 2, 2014)

Can I have these at 150x150 with a thin black order please?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 2, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have these at 150x150 with a thin black order please?



Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## trance (Apr 2, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2014)

150x138 ples


----------



## Bansai (Apr 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x138 ples



Like this?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x138 ples



Here you are: 



edit: ninja'd


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2014)

Levi (attack on titan) manga avies plz


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 2, 2014)

Badass vampire set?


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 2, 2014)

anybody can make more 150x200 zebra avvies like this amazing and awesome one i'm wearing right now by snow princess? :33


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 3, 2014)

Can someone make my avatar look bigger since im a senior member ?


----------



## Impact (Apr 3, 2014)

You may need to post the original stock for that request Shin.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 3, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> You may need to post the original stock for that request Shin.



Like this i guess... its on photobucket


----------



## santanico (Apr 3, 2014)

reps for anyone who's willing 

resize and crop, 140x140 


make this a bit smaller, crop out as much as you can
the hashtag


resize 150x150


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 3, 2014)

Shin said:


> Like this i guess... its on photobucket



Here, the original ratio is 150x140 though:


----------



## SLB (Apr 3, 2014)

^ 150x150 no borders



^ 150x150 with a black and white border



^ 150x150 with a black and white border

Please and thank you. Will rep.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 3, 2014)

starr said:


> reps for anyone who's willing
> 
> resize and crop, 140x140
> 
> ...




​Had to cut out several frames here.








​


----------



## Bansai (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry for the double post. I can't include more than 10 images in one post and quoted images count too, so I was over the limit. 



moody said:


> ^ 150x150 no borders
> 
> 
> 
> ...







​


----------



## SLB (Apr 3, 2014)

thanks, man


----------



## santanico (Apr 3, 2014)

Gin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks! but actually the last one I wanted as a sig, that's why I wanted it resize just a lil' bit


----------



## Bansai (Apr 3, 2014)

starr said:


> thanks! but actually the last one I wanted as a sig, that's why I wanted it resize just a lil' bit



Oh, my bad. Sorry about that. I won't be home until sunday, meaning that I can't access photoshop until then, so just re-request it.


----------



## santanico (Apr 3, 2014)

ahhh ok, thanks for the others though


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 3, 2014)

starr said:


> make this a bit smaller, crop out as much as you can
> the hashtag


----------



## trance (Apr 4, 2014)

Can I have these three at 150x150 and with a tiny black border please?


----------



## Daxter (Apr 4, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have these three at 150x150 and with a tiny black border please?







​
(:


----------



## trance (Apr 4, 2014)

Daxter said:


> ​
> (:



Thank you!


----------



## Viper (Apr 4, 2014)

avy crop pls


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 4, 2014)

Viper said:


> avy crop pls





Like this?


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 4, 2014)

oh also if anyone has khal drogo avvies that would be great :33


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 4, 2014)

Set from this 


Just crop off the top and bottom black border or whatever it has on it already.
New Borders preferred for the set would be either Dotted or thin Black please. 
If anyone wants to add some effects they can if not it doesn't matter. 

I will + Rep.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 4, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> oh also if anyone has khal drogo avvies that would be great :33



hmm

How about these?


----------



## Nordstrom (Apr 4, 2014)

Gold Roger said:


> Set from this
> 
> 
> Just crop off the top and bottom black border or whatever it has on it already.
> ...


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 4, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> hmm
> 
> How about these?



These are good thank you! Keeo em coming. I'll take both of these though and I'll rep for each.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 4, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> oh also if anyone has khal drogo avvies that would be great :33



See if you like any of these; Khal is easier to find stocks for than Zebra.


----------



## Ace (Apr 4, 2014)

Resize this gif 150 x 150 please and thank you. :33


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 4, 2014)

Ace said:


> Resize this gif 150 x 150 please and thank you. :33



Here you are:


----------



## SLB (Apr 4, 2014)

can i get that at 150x200 and 150x150 if possible

black and white border for both


----------



## Ace (Apr 4, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Thanks BiNexus.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 4, 2014)

moody said:


> can i get that at 150x200 and 150x150 if possible
> 
> black and white border for both




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 4, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> See if you like any of these; Khal is easier to find stocks for than Zebra.



These are great! Thank you.


----------



## SLB (Apr 4, 2014)

thanks a bunch, snow princess


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Imagine (Apr 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2014)

I need a sig size gif of this thanks 


32:56-33:59

and an avatar
32:57-32-59 smallest as possible.100x100 if you can thanks.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 5, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> I need a sig size gif of this thanks
> 
> 
> 32:56-*33:59*
> ...



Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __ 







I don't know the Filesize limit for Junior members (iirc it's around 100kb) so if this is too big I can resize it. Also, I assumed the bolded was meant to be 32:59 and a mistake; if not a GIF of a little over a minute would be impossible to keep below the filesize limit and have a watchable quality.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you , its fine<33.


----------



## Panther (Apr 6, 2014)

Does anyone have any Indra avatars from Naruto?


----------



## trance (Apr 6, 2014)

Does anyone have any 150x150 avatars of Saitama from Onepunch-Man?


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2014)

Panther said:


> Does anyone have any Indra avatars?


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Does anyone have any 150x150 avatars of Saitama from Onepunch-Man?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## sworder (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sworder (Apr 6, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> oh also if anyone has khal drogo avvies that would be great :33



made a few :33


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 6, 2014)

sworder said:


> made a few :33



excellent :33

but i am 24'ed


----------



## Panther (Apr 6, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>


 Thanks.

currently 24'ed, will rep tomorrow.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 6, 2014)

Any Naruto/OP/Bleach/HxH sigs knocking about?


----------



## Nordstrom (Apr 7, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Any Naruto/OP/Bleach/HxH sigs knocking about?



Depends, would this work?


----------



## Bonly (Apr 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Can someone resize the first gif to 150x150 with a blue border while just adding a blue border to the second gif?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 7, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Imagine (Apr 7, 2014)

Could someone add some fancy text ''Diamond is Unbreakable'' to this image somewhere at the top.



Will rep.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 7, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> Depends, would this work?



That is cool, though I was thinking more of secondary characters and not Luffy/Ichigo/Naruto/Gon tbh.


----------



## SLB (Apr 7, 2014)

^ 150x150 with a black and white border




^ just add a black and white border please

thanks a lot


----------



## Bansai (Apr 7, 2014)

moody said:


> ^ 150x150 with a black and white border
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​
There you go, bud'.


----------



## SLB (Apr 7, 2014)

thanks man!

24 hour'd but i'll rep when i can


----------



## sworder (Apr 7, 2014)

Imagine said:


> Could someone add some fancy text ''Diamond is Unbreakable'' to this image somewhere at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Will rep.



I made the text appear like gold like what the guys are wearing, not sure if that's what you're looking for


----------



## Nordstrom (Apr 7, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> That is cool, though I was thinking more of secondary characters and not Luffy/Ichigo/Naruto/Gon tbh.



Well, which character would you need or prefer?


----------



## Jagger (Apr 7, 2014)

Any Hatsune Miku avatars?


----------



## Bonly (Apr 7, 2014)

Imagine said:


>



Thank you my good sir


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2014)

senior size pols


----------



## Bansai (Apr 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pols



And the unbelievably handsome Gin is at your service yet again. Quick as always, good as always and as always with ulterior sexual motives.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 7, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> Well, which character would you need or prefer?



There's so many tbh. Zoro, Admirals, Mihawk, Sannin, Kakashi, Byakuya, Ulquiorra, Grimmjow, Hisoka....I love them all.


----------



## trance (Apr 7, 2014)

Can I have this at 150x150 with a thin black border please?


----------



## Nordstrom (Apr 7, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> There's so many tbh. Zoro, Admirals, Sannin, Kakashi, Byakuya, Ulquiorra, Grimmjow, Hisoka....I love them all.



Mmm... I'll see what I can do.



Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have this at 150x150 with a thin black border please?



Well, for some reason, the resolution was fucked up pretty badly with the first two. But I got the last one down fine.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 8, 2014)

sworder said:


> I made the text appear like gold like what the guys are wearing, not sure if that's what you're looking for


That's excellent. Thanks.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 8, 2014)

Anybody got any good gif avatars of Bronn from Game of Thrones, preferably with a dotted border?


----------



## trance (Apr 8, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> Well, for some reason, the resolution was fucked up pretty badly with the first two. But I got the last one down fine.



Thank you for the effort!


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have this at 150x150 with a thin black border please?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Anybody got any good gif avatars of Bronn from Game of Thrones, preferably with a dotted border?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 8, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



Thanks. 24'd will rep later.:33


----------



## ZohMyGod (Apr 8, 2014)

can you enhance this into ava? black border or what you think that works better. avatar size - normal and the bigger one that can be used (for future purpose).

also, i i would like a kick-ass tobi sig (war mask not orange one).
here are some images (but you're more then welcome to use anything you find on the web).
they are pretty lame, hope you'll find better. size - again, what you think works better is cool by me!


thxxx


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2014)

ZohMyGod said:


> can you enhance this into ava? black border or what you think that works better. avatar size - normal and the bigger one that can be used (for future purpose).
> 
> also, i i would like a kick-ass tobi sig (war mask not orange one).
> here are some images (but you're more then welcome to use anything you find on the web).
> ...


..



*Spoiler*: _ava_ 



125x125 

150x150


----------



## ZohMyGod (Apr 8, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are pretty nice, althou the sig is a bit too big in my opinion (height) ill use it!
the avatars are too pretty nice, but this red part on the left tomoe (just a few pixels to the right from the left eye) is ruining it. THXX
(would've rep you if i could, but sure will in the future!)


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2014)

I can make the sig smaller.
most members here like large sigs so i went by that XD

as for the red part in the mask, it's already there, check the large image you provided. but i can remove it if you want.


----------



## ZohMyGod (Apr 8, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> I can make the sig smaller.
> most members here like large sigs so i went by that XD
> 
> as for the red part in the mask, it's already there, check the large image you provided. but i can remove it if you want.



im aware of it, but if you look at my current avatar its pretty small. i would like it to be like my current but with enhances (like you did). and if you could make a smaller version (like less height) it would be nice!!


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2014)

here


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ZohMyGod (Apr 8, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> here
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thank you so much  it seems ill use the first one!


----------



## Zeno (Apr 8, 2014)

I need someone to put that nifty dotted pattern on this future avi.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 8, 2014)

Will eternally rep and credit:

*Sig request:*

Subject: Various Wrestlers
Size: Whatever you seem fit for the sig
Colors for banner: Dark and Gold

Pics:






Text: The end always leads to a new beginning. 

Thanks.


----------



## familyparka (Apr 8, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> I need someone to put that nifty dotted pattern on this future avi.



Hope this is ok. Tell me if you want anything changed. I did the dotted border on both the original size and an avy size.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 8, 2014)

any non-generic daenerys avvies?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 8, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> any non-generic daenerys avvies?



What do you mean by non-generic?


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 8, 2014)

i mean not using stocks that everybody else has used :33 or if the common stocks are used, having the final avvy look much more stunning. 

will rep lots of course for those i really like


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 8, 2014)

any pokemon 150x200 avatars?


----------



## Zeno (Apr 8, 2014)

familyparka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this is ok. Tell me if you want anything changed. I did the dotted border on both the original size and an avy size.



No, this isn't what I wanted. I wanted those pop art dot things that people use inside their avis.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



There you go





Jαmes said:


> i mean not using stocks that everybody else has used :33 or if the common stocks are used, having the final avvy look much more stunning.
> 
> will rep lots of course for those i really like



I see, haven't seen many with her as avys but I'll give it my try.


----------



## trance (Apr 8, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you! 



Can I have this at senior size with a dotted border please?


----------



## Sieves (Apr 9, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have this at senior size with a dotted border please?


here


----------



## ℛei (Apr 9, 2014)

Daenerys high quality 150 x 200 gif avatars( from season 4,ep 1) please :33


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 9, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> any non-generic daenerys avvies?



Any of these work?




If not, I can probably find more.:33


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 9, 2014)

Can someone get this in a format I can actually upload?


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 9, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Any of these work?
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I can probably find more.:33



i'll take these :33 

can you make borders for them though? any border that would fit them nicely.

EDIT: 24'ed at the moment though.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 9, 2014)

Give me Sabo avatars or give me death !!!!! 



No, but seriously, can someone help me out with Sabo avatars from the latest One Piece chapter? Or with him dressed up as Lucy is fine too. :3 Coloured would be even better but not necessary. 


Will rep 3 times and might credit. Thanks! 


EDIT: Ok soooo, seeing as this a spoiler (lol), if you respond with avatars, please spoiler tag them.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 9, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> I need someone to put that nifty dotted pattern on this future avi.


 




TittyNipple said:


> Will eternally rep and credit:
> 
> *Sig request:*
> 
> ...



you want all of them in one sig??


----------



## Oceania (Apr 9, 2014)

Can someone please make this gif  senior size?


----------



## Bansai (Apr 9, 2014)

Oceania said:


> Can someone please make this gif  senior size?




​
Sorry, but it's only possible to either crop it or compress it. Do you have permission to use larger avatars by any chance? That would make it much easier.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 9, 2014)

kyochi said:


> Give me Sabo avatars or give me death !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Apr 9, 2014)

yahoo! now I just have to wait until it's safe to use them 


thank you Snow Princess sama!


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 9, 2014)

no prob <3


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 9, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> i'll take these :33
> 
> can you make borders for them though? any border that would fit them nicely.
> 
> EDIT: 24'ed at the moment though.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 9, 2014)

resize to 150x150 , for a senior member like me ...


----------



## trance (Apr 9, 2014)

Sieves said:


> here



Thanks! :33


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 9, 2014)

^ I can take the first one and add a border. I think it would be good enough.


----------



## ℛei (Apr 10, 2014)

ℛei said:


> Daenerys high quality 150 x 200 gif avatars( from season 4,ep 1) please :33



                .


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 10, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> It's currently in .png format. Provided you save it in that format to your computer, you'll be able to upload it as an avatar.


Yes, except that the idiot site is giving me 'format not recognized' feedback.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 10, 2014)

senior avi sized please


----------



## SLB (Apr 10, 2014)

150x150 black and white border please


----------



## Stelios (Apr 10, 2014)

moody said:


> 150x150 black and white border please



There you go buddy


----------



## SLB (Apr 10, 2014)

aww yeah


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd like avatars, please.  I'm unsure about borders; include them if you think it looks good.

150X200
100X120
90X90


Thanks


----------



## Bansai (Apr 10, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> I'd like avatars, please.  I'm unsure about borders; include them if you think it looks good.
> 
> 150X200
> 100X120
> ...



150 x 200:



100 x 120:



90 x 90:


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2014)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Bansai (Apr 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls





Had to cut out several frames out of both to keep it under the file size limit again.


----------



## Impact (Apr 10, 2014)

Senior size.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 10, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior size.



​
Here you go.


----------



## Impact (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks man


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 10, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior avi sized please


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2014)

If this could get cropped to senior size too pls


----------



## Scizor (Apr 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> If this could get cropped to senior size too pls



Here you go:
​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## santanico (Apr 10, 2014)

crop and resize plz 150x150


----------



## sworder (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Ace (Apr 10, 2014)

Can someone resize this gif to 150 x 150? Thanks. :33


----------



## Scizor (Apr 10, 2014)

starr said:


> crop and resize plz 150x150



Here you go:
​
Rep if taking, pelase =)



Ace said:


> Can someone resize this gif to 150 x 150? Thanks. :33



Here you go:
​
Rep if taking please =)


----------



## santanico (Apr 10, 2014)

perfecto!  +reps


----------



## Ace (Apr 10, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Here you go:
> ​
> Rep if taking, pelase =)
> 
> ...



 

Thank you!


----------



## Scizor (Apr 10, 2014)

starr said:


> perfecto!  +reps





Ace said:


> Thank you!



No problem


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 11, 2014)

thanks, sis!


----------



## Cord (Apr 11, 2014)

An avatar out of  please. 150x150 size and if possible, 150x200 as well (if the dimensions would allow it).

Would also like if a dotted border can be added. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 11, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> An avatar out of  please. 150x150 size and if possible, 150x200 as well (if the dimensions would allow it).
> 
> Would also like if a dotted border can be added. Thank you in advance.





​

(:


----------



## Lyanna (Apr 11, 2014)

Anyone with Mirajane Strauss (from Fairy Tail) Satan Soul: Sitri 150x200 avy here pls?

too busy to look for a stock


----------



## Hellblazer (Apr 11, 2014)

I need a set of the following links provided. I really dont know the size limit and gif rules but if possible make me a cool set with your awesome abilities :amazed




cant decide on the siga so which ever one you can 

Make something I would be proud of 

Edit: senior size please.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 11, 2014)

any more daenerys avvies out there? my large avatar rights are going to end in a couple of days and i'm looking for the best dany avatar you guys can throw at me. will rep thrice for the one i'm going to choose as final


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 11, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> any more daenerys avvies out there? my large avatar rights are going to end in a couple of days and i'm looking for the best dany avatar you guys can throw at me. will rep thrice for the one i'm going to choose as final



Here's my attempt



I can put more later.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 11, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> any more daenerys avvies out there? my large avatar rights are going to end in a couple of days and i'm looking for the best dany avatar you guys can throw at me. will rep thrice for the one i'm going to choose as final



Here are some:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 11, 2014)

those are all fine. keep them coming. i'm looking for the one that impacts me the most. :33 i have until sunday night to decide before my rights expire.


----------



## sworder (Apr 11, 2014)

a few daenerys avatars

[sp]  



[/sp]


----------



## sworder (Apr 11, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> I need a set of the following links provided. I really dont know the size limit and gif rules but if possible make me a cool set with your awesome abilities :amazed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the longer the gif, the smaller the size. i made them all and you can pick which you like best


*Spoiler*: _w/ text_ 












*Spoiler*: _no text_


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## sworder (Apr 11, 2014)

i'm not sure where to focus on, but if you want any changes let me know


----------



## Bonly (Apr 12, 2014)

Can someone resize that to 150X150 for me please?


----------



## trance (Apr 12, 2014)

Can I also have a 150x150 avi of this with a thin black border?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 12, 2014)

Bonly said:
			
		

> Can someone resize that to 150X150 for me please?






			
				 Stαrkiller said:
			
		

> Can I also have a 150x150 avi of this with a thin black border?




There you go guys


----------



## Bonly (Apr 12, 2014)

Stelios said:


> There you go guys



Thank you my good sir


----------



## Sumon (Apr 12, 2014)

Can someone make a senior sized avatar out of the following two pictures? Don't know anything about borders, add them if you feel they would be better.

1. 
2. 

I'll rep.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 12, 2014)

Sumon said:


> Can someone make a senior sized avatar out of the following two pictures? Don't know anything about borders, add them if you feel they would be better.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> ...



There you go:

;


----------



## Sumon (Apr 12, 2014)

That was quick! Thank you loads.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 12, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> Anyone with Mirajane Strauss (from Fairy Tail) Satan Soul: Sitri 150x200 avy here pls?
> 
> too busy to look for a stock




*Spoiler*: __ 





the only good stock i can find



let me know if you want a border


----------



## SLB (Apr 12, 2014)

i'd like a basic set (150x150 avatar and 400x400 sig) with vibrant colours and dotted borders out of this stock



for the avatar just focus on jak's face (the man with the green goatee) 

will rep until i can't rep no mo'


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 12, 2014)

moody said:


> i'd like a basic set (150x150 avatar and 400x400 sig) with vibrant colours and dotted borders out of this stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SLB (Apr 12, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 can't thank ya enough!

Repped!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## trance (Apr 12, 2014)

Stelios said:


> There you go guys



Thank you!


----------



## Stelios (Apr 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls




There you go:

;


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks. Gotta spread.

Actually, both of them are too large to use.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Here's a bit of a slower slap:


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2014)

resize plz


----------



## Nordstrom (Apr 13, 2014)

^ Desired dimensions?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 13, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can someone resize that to 150X150 for me please?






> There you go guys



Stelios's resize comes out to 494kb

Assuming you're using this for an ava, here you are:





starr said:


> resize plz



Here you are:


----------



## Kanki (Apr 13, 2014)

Possible to re-size that and have a border of some kind, so I can use it as a sig? Thanx!


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 13, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Possible to re-size that and have a border of some kind, so I can use it as a sig? Thanx!



Weird link is not working for me >.<


----------



## Itachі (Apr 13, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> Weird link is not working for me >.<


----------



## Stelios (Apr 13, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Possible to re-size that and have a border of some kind, so I can use it as a sig? Thanx!




There you go


ah scrap that you said *sig* :/

500x500 maximum values


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 13, 2014)

A Debbie Gallagher(Shameless UK) set. Preferably a rectangular sig, and a 150x10 avy, both with black borders .


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Ace (Apr 13, 2014)

Resize please. 170 x 170 

And 150 x 150


----------



## Itachі (Apr 13, 2014)

@Stunna


----------



## Kanki (Apr 13, 2014)

Stelios said:


> There you go
> 
> 
> ah scrap that you said *sig* :/
> ...





Thanks!


----------



## Sablés (Apr 14, 2014)

white borders please


----------



## Marcο (Apr 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> white borders please


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 14, 2014)

Ace said:


> Resize please. 170 x 170
> 
> And 150 x 150



The text is a problem though:


----------



## Stelios (Apr 14, 2014)

Vengeance is right. Don't mind me just trying another take on this


----------



## Ace (Apr 14, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> The text is a problem though:






Stelios said:


> Vengeance is right. Don't mind me just trying another take on this




It's not a problem. Thanks guys.   I'm gonna rep each of you.  Just waiting until I'm not 24 hr.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 14, 2014)

Could somebody resize those gifs for me? I would do it myself but I'm at war with my PS 

If it's possible, don't change the quality 
(will rep for each gif)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sworder (Apr 14, 2014)

Mochi said:


> Could somebody resize those gifs for me? I would do it myself but I'm at war with my PS



repping for each of them would take ages, you really don't have to

had to change the quality on one of them so it would fit under the limit, but it still looks practically the same


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

Can someone make a good avy with this?


----------



## Mochi (Apr 14, 2014)

sworder said:


> repping for each of them would take ages, you really don't have to
> 
> had to change the quality on one of them so it would fit under the limit, but it still looks practically the same
> 
> ...



Adfkhdgfksjfljasfkjdshfjhgagdhaj  

Thank you so much! :33

And yes, I will rep for each one. fu, I do what I want


----------



## G (Apr 14, 2014)

avy pls


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 14, 2014)

G said:


> avy pls



Here you are:


----------



## Panther (Apr 14, 2014)

Can someone make me an avy out of this? 
If possible one 150 x 200 and 150 x 150 without borders, and another 150 x 150 with dotted borders.


----------



## Lezu (Apr 14, 2014)

Could someone resize this to 150x150 and delete some frames so I could use it as an avatar here ? If it's too hard, then I'll look for another picture.


----------



## ℛei (Apr 14, 2014)

resize these to 150x 200 avas pls  

and if its possible add white borders,many thanks~


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 14, 2014)

Panther said:


> Can someone make me an avy out of this?
> If possible one 150 x 200 and 150 x 150 without borders, and another 150 x 150 with dotted borders.



Tell me if you like it this way please​


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 14, 2014)

Panther said:


> Can someone make me an avy out of this?
> If possible one 150 x 200 and 150 x 150 without borders, and another 150 x 150 with dotted borders.



Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Lezu said:


> Could someone resize this to 150x150 and delete some frames so I could use it as an avatar here ? If it's too hard, then I'll look for another picture.



Here you are:


----------



## Reznor (Apr 14, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

